# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > حرفه ای: استفاده از لینوکس بجای ویندوز برای طراحی و برنامه نویسی سایت چه محدودیتهایی دارد؟

## i-php-i

الان وقتی بخوایم یه وب سایت طراحی کنیم خیلی ساده xampp و phpdesigner و فتوشاپ رو نصب می کنیم و کار روشروع می کنیم و مشکلی هم برای دسترسی به اینترنت، خوندن فایلهای پی دی اف و ورد و... نداریم. اگر بجای ویندوز از لینوکس استفاده کنیم آیا می تونیم بدون محدودیت به کار با این نرم افزارها ادامه بدیم؟

----------


## desatir7316

xampp => lamp
phpdesigner => gedit, netbeans , ...
photoshop => gimp
office => libreoffice
....
....
...

 روي لوكال امتحان كن ببين چطوره برات‏، يه دفعه از ويندوز كلا كوچ نكن برو سمت لينوكس

----------


## مهرداد سیف زاده

من الان ۳ ساله کلا از لینوکس برای کارام استفاده میکنم. ولی یه سوال از شما و یا از تمام دوستانی که میگن ما مهاجرت کنیم به لینوکس دارم:
۱- چه مشکلی برای ویندوز پیش اومده که قصد مهاجرت دارید. مثلا ویندوز ۷ از نظر stable بودن خیلی خوبه و بیشتر ابزارها براحتی روش نصب و اجرا میشه حالا ویندوز ۸ که جای خود دارد.
۲- مگه شما مشکل licence دارید که بگید حتما باید پول برای ویندوز بدم و میخوام کارم قانونی باشه و برای همین کوچ کنم برم سمت لینوکس
۳- مگه ابزارهایی مثل فتوشاپ و phpdesigner برای شما محدودیت ایجاد کردن یا امکانات کمی دارن که میخواین بریم سمت لینوکس
۴- واقعا سرتون درد میکنه؟

من تمام مشکلا بالا رو داشتم. یعنی سرم درد میکنه برای فرو رفتن در اعماق یک os. اصلا با محیط های ژیگول میگول ویندوز حال نمیکردم. البته اینم بگم من اصلا روی گرافیگ هم کار نمیکنم که بخوام با فتوشاپ دست به یقه بشم.
در کل استفاده از لینوکس خوبه ولی نیاز به مطالعه و دقت. و همچنین دانش بیشتری لازم داره. 
همچنین توصیه میکنم یه مدت بصورت vm یک لینوکس راحت مثل ubuntu یا mint نصب کنید یه مدت باهاش کار کنید و بعد اگر خوشتون اومد بصورت مستقل نصب کنید.

----------


## Mohammadsgh

من الان با ubuntu gnome کار میکنم  وکنار ویندوز نصب کردم خیلی خوبه.پیشنهاد میکنم حتما نصب کنید و استفاده کنید تا ببینیدسیستم عامل قوی یعنی چی :لبخند:

----------


## kazemimorteza

من از اوبونتو استفاده می کنم.
editor--> NetBeans IDE فوق العاده است.بیشتر زبانهای برنامه نویسی را پشتیبانی میگه خوب برای php که دیگه سنگ تموم گذاشتن و بشتر framework های معروف را حتی در new project خودش داره.
xampp --->lampp را نصب کن.
photoshop --> از gimp استفاده کن. 
office--->libre office
باز
pgp--->geany
سرعت و کارایی |راحتی از دست ویروس ها تا حد زیادی|............

----------


## saeedvir

من اصلا این رو قبول ندارم که فقط باید از یک سیستم عامل استفاده کرد. لینوکس و ویندوز برتری و معایبی دارن.

 از لینوکس برای توسعه نرم افزار و تست چیزایی که نسخه ویندوزی نداره و برنامه نویسی و وبگردی

 و از ویندوز هم برای نرم افزار هایی مثل متلب و ... 

ولی اینو بدونید که اگه بخواهید که بگید لینوکس بهتره (فقط) و یا ویندوز بهتره (فقط) به هیچ جا نمیرسید.(جزء بحث های بیهوده دقیقا مثل اینکه بگید php بهتره یا asp.net)

اینم لیست نرم افزار هایی که استفاده می کنم در لینوکس برای برنامه نویسی :

sublime text - LAMP - Nginx - Firefox - Gimp - LibreOffice

البته از LibreOffice هم در ویندوز استفاده می کنم.

----------


## Mohammadsgh

ولی برای برنامه نویس php نیازه که در کنار ویندوز لینوکسم داشته باشه تا کم کم پروژشو تست کنه

----------


## Weblove

اینجور که بوش میاد سیستم عامل ملی قراره لینوکس بشه
پس نگران محدودیت نباشید ، اگه کمبودی داشته باشه لینوکس نسبت به ویندور از لحاظ نرم افزاراهای داخلی هست که با شرایطی که داره پیش میاد، این نگرانی هم برطرف میشه
البته من خودم هم هنوز دو به شک هستم برای استفاده از لینوکس ، تا ببینیم چی پیش میاد

----------


## i-php-i

دلیل مهاجرت اینه که می خوام یه سیستم امنتر داشته باشم که با هر ویرس یابی آلوده نشه و نیاز نباشه انواع واقسام آنتی ویرویس نصب کنم یا مرتب ویندوز عوض کنم

با مهاجرت به لینوکس امنیت بیشتری به دست می یاد یا اینکه بازم با ویندوز تفاوتی نداره؟

----------


## MOHAMMAD MOHSEN

لینوکس هم بدافزارهای خاص خودش رو داره و باید آنتی ویروس براش نصب کنید حسنی که داره اوپن سورس هست و چنانچه باگی یا مشکلی در سیستم عامل کشف بشه پچش سریع منتشر میشه. لینوکس پایداری بیشتری داره لینوکس رو من برای سرور می پسندم و برای سیستم معمولی ویندوز. user-friendly بودن ویندوز بیشتره به نظر من

برای مشکلی هم که بیان کردید نسخه اصلی کاسپرسکی اینترنت سکیوریتی رو نصب کنید البته با لایسنس اصلی نه هکی.

----------


## Unique

راستش توی این چند سال اولین باره کسی این سوال را مطرح میکنه. ، من توی یک سری مطلب توی وبلاگم در مورد دلایلی که فکر میکنم یک برنامه نویس وب بهتره به لینوکس مهاجرت کنه نوشتم که شاید خالی از لطف نباشه.




> لینوکس هم بدافزارهای خاص خودش رو داره و باید آنتی ویروس براش نصب کنید


حرف شما کاملا نادرسته ! بد افزار برای هر سیستم عاملی نوشته میشه و کاربر باید هوشمند باشه ، لینوکس نیاز به آنتی ویروس نداره ! کافیه وقتی نرم افزاری را از جای نا امنی میگیرین نصب نکنین و اجراش نکنین ! مثل ویندوز نیست که مثلا از روی مرورگر بشه سیستم را ویروسی کرد یا با زدن یک usb به سیستم نگران نفوذ بد افزار ها و ویروس ها به سیستمتون باشین. از این نظر کلا این دوتا سیستم عامل با هم فرق دارند و لطفا جوری حرف نزنید که انگار لینوکس هم مثل ویندوز به آنتی ویروس نیاز داره. زمانی که ویندوز داشتم و از آنتی ویروس استفاده میکردم بار ها پیش میومد که با بروز کردن آنتی ویروس تازه متوجه وجود بد افزار یا ویروس میشدم که باید قرنطینه یا حذف میشد. امنیت یک موضوع نسبی هستش اما اگه نمره لینوکس ۱۸ باشه ! ویندوز قطعا در این زمینه تجدید میشه.




> من الان ۳ ساله کلا از لینوکس برای کارام استفاده میکنم. ولی یه سوال از شما و یا از تمام دوستانی که میگن ما مهاجرت کنیم به لینوکس دارم:
> ۱- چه مشکلی برای ویندوز پیش اومده که قصد مهاجرت دارید. مثلا ویندوز ۷ از نظر stable بودن خیلی خوبه و بیشتر ابزارها براحتی روش نصب و اجرا میشه حالا ویندوز ۸ که جای خود دارد.
> ۲- مگه شما مشکل licence دارید که بگید حتما باید پول برای ویندوز بدم و میخوام کارم قانونی باشه و برای همین کوچ کنم برم سمت لینوکس
> ۳- مگه ابزارهایی مثل فتوشاپ و phpdesigner برای شما محدودیت ایجاد کردن یا امکانات کمی دارن که میخواین بریم سمت لینوکس
> ۴- واقعا سرتون درد میکنه؟


اصلا فکر نمیکردم و همین الان هم توی شوک هستم که یکی از استفاده کنندگان لینوکس که توی این انجمن میشناسم اینطوری در مورد لینوکس و مهاجرت بهش نظر میده. تا حالا کمتر چنین عقایدی را از لینوکسی ها شنیدم ! یعنی به جای تشویق شما کلا نابود کردی !




> اینجور که بوش میاد سیستم عامل ملی قراره لینوکس بشه


تو را خدا از این چرندیات نگین ! ملی چیه ؟! شما چرا همه چیز را میخواین ملی کنین ! این همه چیزو ملی کردین به کجا رسیدین ؟ ایران خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی (هزار بار دیگه بنویسم هم کمه ...) با مهاجرت به لینوکس فاصله داره. قطعا نشدنیه.





> ولی اینو بدونید که اگه بخواهید که بگید لینوکس بهتره (فقط) و یا ویندوز بهتره (فقط) به هیچ جا نمیرسید.


این موضوع کمی متفاوته ! لینوکس قطعا بهشت برنامه نویسان هستش ، ما اینجا در مورد syntax یا جر و بحث های مسخره زبان ها و قدرتشون بحث نمیکنیم. php و asp .net از یک جنس هستند اما لینوکس و ویندوز خیلی خیلی با هم فرق دارند از ریشه متفاوت هستند ! موضوع اصلا open source بودن نیست و اصلا خوب یا بد یا بهتر و بدتر نیست. داریم در مورد وب و php و برنامه نویسی حرف میزنیم که اصل و ریشه همه این ها از لینوکس و unix میاد. پس حتما باید طعمش را چشید. 

اما نظر من :

اگه اون مطلب وبلاگ که گفتم و در چند بخش هست را بخونی خیلی مطالبی که من توش تجربه پیدا کردم را بهش دست پیدا میکنی ! اما چند تا نکته :

۱ - apache و mysql (بهتره از mariadb استفاده کنید) و php که کلا بهترین نتیجه را روی لینوکس میدهند و اساس کار هستند.
۲ - برای طراحی وب gimp هیچ کمبودی نداره (گفتم طراحی وب و نگفتم کلا برای هر گرافیستی با هر سطحی)
۳ - نرم افزار های خیلی زیادی هستند که مشترک هستند و خیلی از نرم افزار ها هم معادل های خوبی دارند.
۴ - استفاده از لینوکس شما را با مباحث open source و کلا برنامه نویسی مستقلل از سکو آشنا خواهد کرد.
اما ...

کسانی که فکر میکنند لینوکس یک غول بی شاخ و دم هست کاملا در اشتباه هستند ! در حال حاضر ubuntu و mint توی distro watch بسیار محبوب هستند و دلیلش هم رابط گرافیکی خوب و stability بسیار زیادشون نسبت به ویندوز هستش. من به دلیل استفاده از نرم افزار های کرک نشده به لینوکس اومدم ولی کم کم نگاهم معتدل شد اما در مقابل به قدری لینوکس را قدرتمند و خوب دیدم که اصلا ویندوز واقعا اذیتم میکنه! من کاربر dos و win 3.1 و 98 و هفتم بودم اما اصلا win 8 نصب نکردم و باهاش کار هم نکردم و هیچ تمایلی هم ندارم. من اصلا نمیتونم این ها را با هم مقایسه کنم. همین ویندوز ۷ ی که دوستان ازش دم میزنند و stable معرفی میکنند بعد از گذشت شش ماه حتی اگه ویروسی نشه به خاطر ساختار registry و کلی مشکلات دیگه که ویندوز داره به شدت کند و عذاب آور میشه و من غیر از خودم که شاید ۲ سال به زور ویندوز نگه میداشتم کمتر کسی را دیدم از کامپیوتر کار بکشه و بتونه ویندوز را سالم و سر حال نگه داره در حالی که ubuntu 12.04 من از ۲ سال پیش که نصبش کردم تا حالا با روز اولش هیچ فرقی نکرده اونم در شرایطی که من کاربر تازه کار بودم و اگه با زمان ویندوز مقایسه کنم اونوقت ما هفته ای یکبار win 95 نصب میکردیم !

لینوکس سیستم عامل بسیار بسیار خوب و پایداری هستش و استفاده ازش را به کسانی که دنبال بازی کردن با کامپیوتر نیستند جلب میکنم و به گیک های بازی هم توصیه میکنم بهتره برن سراغ playstation یا xbox و لینوکس را حتما تجربه کنند. البته steam هم هست اما همه نیازشون را برآورده نمیکنه. شما یک چهارم زمانی که صرف یادگیری ویندوز کردی صرف لینوکس کن (قطعا از ubuntu یا mint استفاده کنید در ابتدا) غیر ممکنه به ویندوز برگردی.

شرمنده زیاد شد اما باید گفته میشد. لطفا کسی به خودش نگیره که همه نظرات شخصی بود و در نهایت اگه جایی تند رفتم به شدت عذر میخوام.
موفق باشین.

----------


## cpuram

حرفاتون قشنگ بود ولی واقعا مهاجرت سخته.چون تعداد نرم افزارهای ویندوزی بیشتر هست.در ضمن امکانات بعضی نرم افزارها خیلی بیشتر مثلا ورد مایکروسافت با ورد لینکوس قابل مقایسه نیست.
برنامه نویسی هم که تو هر دو محیط انجام میشه و نرم افزارهای بسیار خوبی براش هست.حتی اگه مجبور بشم 6 ماه یکبار عوض کنم ویندوزمو ارزش رابط کاربری نرم افزارهاشو داره.
در کل شما هم ناراحت نشین واقعا کار با لینوکس خوبه اما محدودیت زیاد داره مخصوصا تو ایران.

----------


## مهرداد سیف زاده

> اصلا فکر نمیکردم و همین الان هم توی شوک هستم که یکی از استفاده کنندگان لینوکس که توی این انجمن میشناسم اینطوری در مورد لینوکس و مهاجرت بهش نظر میده. تا حالا کمتر چنین عقایدی را از لینوکسی ها شنیدم ! یعنی به جای تشویق شما کلا نابود کردی !


من حرف شما رو قبول دارم. ولی من بیشتر اوقات به کسانی که لینوکس پیشنهاد کردم احساس کردن توی محدودیت هستن. حالا چرا؟ چون این دوستان فکر میکنن نصب یک نرم افزار فقط next زدن های پشت سر هم هست و اصلا حتی به خودشون زحمت نمیدن برن yum یا apt رو یاد بگیرن. برای کپی کردن یا تغییر نام فایلها فقط میکنن محیط گرافیگی explore هست و دیگر اون چیزی نیست در صورتی که اصلا به خودشون زحمت نمیدن برن sed , grep و چیزای دیگر و یاد بگیرن. در کل به کسانی که مشکل با محیط command یا یادگیری ابزار دارن اصلا توصیه نمیکنم برن سمت لینوکس. ولی از اون طرف کسانی که در وجودشون ذوق و عشق به یادگیری و دانشتن بیشتر هست توصیه میکنم برن سمت لینوکس. شما در لینوکس احساس شرف میکنید. چون واقعا ابزاری که دارید ازش استفاده میکنید هیچ محدودیتی براتون نذاشته. مثلا همین چند روز روی ubuntu 14.04 نرم افزار vmware player رو نصب کردم. دیدم خطا میده و اجرا نمیشه. رفتم توی وب دیدم میگن اگر kernel خودتون رو آپدیت کردین به آخرین ورژن اونوقت نصب نمیشه. در جوابش یکی از برنامه نویسا اومده بود یه قطعه کد c نوشته بود و بصورت patch گذاشته بود برای دانلود. من patch رو رفتم run کردم ولی خطا داد و مجبور شدم برم کد رو مطالعه کنم ببینم کجا رو مشکل داره و چه تفاوتی کرده. دیدم کد مال یک ورژن دیگه بوده ولی مشکل من همونه و با مطالعه و تغییرات دستی تونستم نرم افزار vmware رو اجرا کنم. حالا اگر ویندوز بود چطوری مشکل برطرف میشد؟
حتی لینوکس من رو به یادگیری pythonو perl هم کشوند حالا c و php که جای خود دارد.
در کل حرف من بازم همونه اگر سرتون درد میکنه برید لینوکس یاد بگیرید و گرنه به دردتون نمیخره. البته این سرتون درد میکنه کنایه از یادگیری بیشتر هست ولی از اون طرف قضیه با نصب لینوکس از خیلی سر دردهای الکی ویندوز خلاص میشید.

----------


## Unique

از مدیر خواهش میکنم اگه احساس کرده موضوعات داره از PHP کمی منحرف میشه صبر کنه و اجازه بده این تاپیک تا جایی که پتانسیل داره پیش بره و حتی اگه شده چند نفر برنامه نویس php به استفاده از لینوکس روی بیارند.




> حرفاتون قشنگ بود ولی واقعا مهاجرت سخته.چون تعداد نرم افزارهای ویندوزی بیشتر هست.در ضمن امکانات بعضی نرم افزارها خیلی بیشتر مثلا ورد مایکروسافت با ورد لینکوس قابل مقایسه نیست.


اولا شما لطف دارین.
در ثانی قطعا ویندوز اندازه لینوکس نرم افزار و ابزار نداره. شما فکر میکنید ویندوز خیلی نرم افزار و ابزار داره چون شرکت های غول نرم افزاری معمولا برای ویندوز نرم افزار و بازی تولید میکنند و براشون صرف نداره برای بازار محدود لینوکس (البته فعلا) هم نرم افزار را تولید و پشتیبانی کنند. اگر چه رویه داره عوض میشه که در ادامه بهش می پردازم.

در مورد word که اصلا لینوکس ms word نداره و احتمالا منظورتون open office یا libre office هستش. من از Open office  استفاده نکردم ونظری هم ندارم اما libre office تمام نیاز های دفتر شرکت نرم افزاری ما را جواب میده و من با دو روز وقت گذاشتن تونستم منشی شرکت را به کل راضی کنم با Libre office کار کنه. تنها مشکل هم فرمت های غیر آزاد و بد مایکروسافت یعنی doc و docx هستند که البته با توجه به سیاست جدید مایگروسافت که میخواد (شایدم تا حالا انجام داده باشه) odt را پشتیباین کنه دیگه هیچ مشکلی نیست. libre office شاید به درد یک دفتر فنی نخوره اما قطعا برای استفاده در شرکت ها  و مصارف خانگی بسیار مناسبه.





> ولی من بیشتر اوقات به کسانی که لینوکس پیشنهاد کردم احساس کردن توی محدودیت هستن. حالا چرا؟ چون این دوستان فکر میکنن نصب یک نرم افزار فقط next زدن های پشت سر هم هست و اصلا حتی به خودشون زحمت نمیدن برن yum یا apt رو یاد بگیرن. برای کپی کردن یا تغییر نام فایلها فقط میکنن محیط گرافیگی explore هست و دیگر اون چیزی نیست در صورتی که اصلا به خودشون زحمت نمیدن برن sed , grep و چیزای دیگر و یاد بگیرن. در کل به کسانی که مشکل با محیط command یا یادگیری ابزار دارن اصلا توصیه نمیکنم برن سمت لینوکس.


آقا مهرداد من به کل با حرف شما مخالفم.
من فعلا میخوام در رابطه با ubuntu حرف بزنم چون خودم کاربر mint نبودم ولی Mint با توجه به Cinnamon Desktop که پیش فرض با اون کار میکنه از ubuntu که با unity کار میکنه برای ویندوز کار ها راحت تره اما قطعا mint هم همین امکانات ubuntu که من میگم را داره.

اولا برنامه نویس ها عموما انسان های مستعد و کنجکاو و با پشتکار هستند که باعث میشه پیشرفت قابل ملاحظه تری در استفاده از لینوکس و امکاناتش داشته باشند ولی من فرض میکنم طرف یک کاربر عادی هست که ubuntu نصب کرده :

ubuntu بر خلاف ویندوز (البته تا زماین که من استفاده میکردم) live cd داره و شما میتونین بدون نصب سیستم عامل و فقط با Boot شدن از طریق dvd محیطش را تجربه کنین و نگران بروز هیچ مشکلی برای سیستمتون نباشین. میتونین مطمئن بشین که سخت افزار شما را شناسایی میکنه و همه چیز خوب و عادی کار میکنه. نصبش کاملا گرفایکی هست و اتفاقا با همین next و next زدن ها جلو میره. تنها جایی در نصب که ممکنه غریب باشه فایل سیستم و پارتیشن بندیش هست که واقعا نمیشه خرده گرفت. اون هایی که خودشون ویندوز نصب میکنند و فایل سیستم و پارتیشن بندی و fat و ntfs و ... را تجربه کردند براحتی با خوندن یک راهنما کارشون انجام میشه . کسانی هم که میدادن بیرون براشون ویندوز نصب کنند میتونن بدهند براشون ubuntu نصب کنند.

محیط ubuntu به شدت سر راست و گیرا هستش. (mint که اصلا خود ویندوز xp هستش با شباهت هایی به ۷)  یعنی من تیو کتم نمیره کسی که داره با ویندوز کار میکنه نتونه با unity یا Cinnamon کار کنه ! مثل اینه که بگیم کسی که پشت ژیان میشینه نمیتونه پورشه برونه ! خوب معلومه اولش براش تازگی داره اما قرار نیست ما هنگ کنیم چون همشون X Window System  هستند و فقط ظاهر و نوع استفاده عوض شده.

من اصلا به تازه کار ها توصیه میکنم ترمینال را باز نکنند ! همونطور که خیلی هاشون dos prompt را باز نمیکردند و ازش به عنوان سیاه چاله ویندوز یاد میکردند !
با همون محیط گرافیکی کار کنید و هیچ مشکلی نخواهید داشت :
توی اینترنت میخوای بچرخی ؟‌خوب firefox که نصبه. (میتونی google chrome و chromium و opera و epiphany را ه منصب کنید)
میخوای فیلم ببینی که movie player داره (البته vlc و SMPlayer و .. هم هستند)
میخوای چت کنی خوب empathy که نصبه (میتونی pidgin را هم نصب کنی و ...)
میخوای مقاله یا متنی را بنویی و چاپ کنی خوب Libre office هست یا اگه نیست نصب میکنی
مخوای ایمیل را offline بخونی خوب Thunder Bird بهتر که نداریم یا هست یا نصب میکنی.
دیگه نمیگم چون برای هر کاری بخوای انجام بدی معادل هست و دوستان هم معادل های برنامه نویسی را مثال زدند. اما اگه دنبال معادل هستین از این سایت استفاده کنید.

کی گفته شما باید apt یا yum بدونی !؟ بله خیلی خوبه بدونی ! اما تازه کار اصلا نیاز نیست و با نرم افزار Ubuntu Software Center کافیه نرم افزار را جستجو و نصب کنی ! تازه next زدن هم نمیخواد  و تا نصب شد از توی dash اجراش میکنی ! خیالت هم راحته ویروسی نیست و تازه اگه نسخه جدیدی اومد خودش توی update manager ازت میخواد که بروزش کنی !

چرا ملت را از لینوکس و توزیع هاش میترسونید ؟ lمگه همه میخوان sys admin بشن یا ...
از ذهنتون این موضوع را بیرون کنین که لینوکس مال هکر ها و گیک ها و مدیر سیستم ها و ... هست ! توزیع های ubuntu و mint و ... که برای desktop وجود دارند مال کاربران عادی و معمولی هستند و طبق تحقیق که جایی خوندم کسانی که سن و سال بالایی دارند و با کامپیوتر نا آشنا هستند توی محیط ubuntu خیلی خیلی بهتر از windows پیشرفت کردند ، باور کنید تبلیغ نمیکنم و کافیه امتحان کنید.

فارسی به خوبی پشتیبانی میشه و اگه از فونت های پیش فرض ubuntu روی وب هم خوشتون نمیاد همه فونت های microsoft بهراحتی با کپی کردن توی فولد فونت ها نصب میشوند. این جماعت لینوکس گیک را زیاد جدی نگیرین . اینها از ساه چاله terminal خوششون میاد و با دستور زدن حال میکنند اما واقعا نیاز نیست شما چیزی از terminal بدونین.

معمولا همه یک سیستم عامل قدیمی دارید ! روی اون نصب کنین و استفاده کنین ! روش Lubuntu که LXDE هست نصب کنین و ازش استفاده کنین. چرا خاک بخوره ؟
باز شرمنده طولانی شد اما اگه حتی یک نفر هم علاقه مند بشه من پرچمم بالاست حالا چه نصب کنه چه نکنه ، چه مهاجرت کنه و چه نکنه.

موفق باشین.

----------


## Tarragon

شما که دارید میگید درمورد osX هم لطفا یه توضیح بدید که می ارزه برای برنامه نویسی PHP اصلا مک بخریم یا نه؟(می دونم نسبت به هزینه اش نمی ارزه و کاملا مثل Iphone هستش اما برای کسی که پولشو داره فرض کنید. :لبخند گشاده!:  من که ندارم اما یه جایی بحث شد یه چیزی برای گفتن داشته باشم :لبخند گشاده!: )

----------


## desatir7316

> شما که دارید میگید درمورد osX هم لطفا یه توضیح بدید که می ارزه برای برنامه نویسی PHP اصلا مک بخریم یا نه؟(می دونم نسبت به هزینه اش نمی ارزه و کاملا مثل Iphone هستش اما برای کسی که پولشو داره فرض کنید. من که ندارم اما یه جایی بحث شد یه چیزی برای گفتن داشته باشم)


اصلا اگه براي برنامه نويسيه‏، به نظر من اصلا بهش فكر هم نكنيد
اونم php كه به راحتي cross platform هست

----------


## Tarragon

خب نرم افزار های جایگزین چی؟!
مثلا wamp به راحتی براش نصب می شه یا IDE قوی و یا ادیتور sublime text رو هم داره؟

----------


## cpuram

> شما که دارید میگید درمورد osX هم لطفا یه توضیح بدید که می ارزه برای برنامه نویسی PHP اصلا مک بخریم یا نه؟(می دونم نسبت به هزینه اش نمی ارزه و کاملا مثل Iphone هستش اما برای کسی که پولشو داره فرض کنید. من که ندارم اما یه جایی بحث شد یه چیزی برای گفتن داشته باشم)


معلومه که ارزش داره شوخی میکنی؟ بهترین سیستم عامل دنیاس محیطش بقدری جذاب و سریع هستش که آدم از دیدنش سیر نمیشه فقط کسانی که نمیخرن مشکل هزینه دارن اگه الان پولشو داشتم ثانیه ای در خریدش درنگ نمیکردم فاصله سخت افزار اپل با سخت افراهای دیگه کیلومتر هاست.

----------


## Tarragon

یه چیزی برام خیلی جالبه!
شما که میگید بهترین سخت افزار رو داره روی Apple MacBook Pro with Retina Display 15 MGXC2 که مدل CPUش رو به سختی می شه پیدا کرد (3540M) رو بخوایم از لحاظ cpu به یه لپتاپ تقریبا می شه گفت معمولی مثل lenovo z510 i7 مقایسه می کنیم cpu apple ضعیف تره و این دلیلش چیه؟!
ولی از لحاظ نرم افزار واقعا قبول دارم.
بهترین لپ تاپ دنیا رو apple می زنه در این شکی نیست اما قیمتش هم کم نیست.
با این پول چه سیستم هایی که نمی شه بست با چه لپتاپ هایی نمی شه خرید!

----------


## cpuram

> یه چیزی برام خیلی جالبه!
> شما که میگید بهترین سخت افزار رو داره روی Apple MacBook Pro with Retina Display 15 MGXC2 که مدل CPUش رو به سختی می شه پیدا کرد (3540M) رو بخوایم از لحاظ cpu به یه لپتاپ تقریبا می شه گفت معمولی مثل lenovo z510 i7 مقایسه می کنیم cpu apple ضعیف تره و این دلیلش چیه؟!
> ولی از لحاظ نرم افزار واقعا قبول دارم.
> بهترین لپ تاپ دنیا رو apple می زنه در این شکی نیست اما قیمتش هم کم نیست.
> با این پول چه سیستم هایی که نمی شه بست با چه لپتاپ هایی نمی شه خرید!


الان من متوجه نشدم شما همش گفتین قبول!این تمجدید از اپل بود یا نه؟ من برادرم لپ تاپ اپل داره 6.2 میلیون خریده بود بقدری قدرتمند وزیباست که با هیچ سخت افزاری عوض نمیکنم .
یه مثال میزنم:صفحه نمایشش به قدری کیفیت داره که شما از هر زاویه ای نگاه کنید مثل اینه که دارید به یه تصویر واقعی نگاه میکنید.شما هی نگید cpu یا رم  فلان اول بیایید چن تا نرم افزار روش اجرا کنید اگه میتونید یه کاری کنید این سیستم عامل هنگ کنه مجبور بشید ریستارت کنید اون وقت به داداشم میگم بفروش.سرعت خاموش و روشن شدنش اینقدر بالاست که شما دکمه رو میزنی یکم بعدش میاد بالا اما اگه سیستم های دیگه باشن بعد بالا اومدن ویندوز دو سه دقیقه هم طول میکشه از حالت هنگی دربیاد بعد قابل استفاده بشه.
شما اول یه جایی ازش یه مدت استفاده کنید بعد در مورد اپل تصمیم بگیرید اپل دنیای دیگه ایه.

عذر میخوام بحث از لینوکس دور شد.کارام رو راست و ریست کنم برم سراق نصب ابونتو .راستی همین 13 رو نصب کنم یا 14 دانلود کنم؟

----------


## Tarragon

بله تمجید بود.
من همکارم چند وقت پیش یک مک ایر خرید خیلی خیلی خیلی زیبا و دلنشین بود. با osX هم کار می کردم اون هم دلنشین بود. مخصوصا در آپدیت آخر Yosemite که دارم از صبح سعی می کنم با VM بیارمش بالا اما نمی تونم  :لبخند گشاده!:  
از لحاظ سخت افزار هم قبول دارم که خیلی خوبه اما قبول کنید 6.2 میلون هم پول کمی نیست اگر شما خودتون بنا به دلایلی مجبور باشید که از ویندوز یا لینوکس استفاده کنید و حق نداشته باشید که از osX استفاده کنید ایا بازم حاضرید که یه مک بخرید و روش ویندوز یا لینوکس بریزید؟! من که فکر نمی کنم جواب شما آره باشه چون با همین پول می شه یه لپ تاپ دیگه با مشخصاتی بالاتر از مک خرید! 
الاناست که آقای شهرکی بیان و بگن که تاپیک از بحث اصلی منحرف شد و تاپیکو ببندند :) از این جا از آقای شهرکی خواهش می کنم تاپیکو نبندید.

----------


## cpuram

> بله تمجید بود.
> من همکارم چند وقت پیش یک مک ایر خرید خیلی خیلی خیلی زیبا و دلنشین بود. با osX هم کار می کردم اون هم دلنشین بود. مخصوصا در آپدیت آخر Yosemite که دارم از صبح سعی می کنم با VM بیارمش بالا اما نمی تونم  
> از لحاظ سخت افزار هم قبول دارم که خیلی خوبه اما قبول کنید 6.2 میلون هم پول کمی نیست اگر شما خودتون بنا به دلایلی مجبور باشید که از ویندوز یا لینوکس استفاده کنید و حق نداشته باشید که از osX استفاده کنید ایا بازم حاضرید که یه مک بخرید و روش ویندوز یا لینوکس بریزید؟! من که فکر نمی کنم جواب شما آره باشه چون با همین پول می شه یه لپ تاپ دیگه با مشخصاتی بالاتر از مک خرید! 
> الاناست که آقای شهرکی بیان و بگن که تاپیک از بحث اصلی منحرف شد و تاپیکو ببندند :) از این جا از آقای شهرکی خواهش می کنم تاپیکو نبندید.


تازه اون Air بود اگه pro رو ببینید 7 تا خیلی کم گفتین.
نه به هیچ وجه این دو تا در کنار هم میتونن مکمل هم باشن(OSX AND MACBOOK ) ولی اگه مجبور بشم میتونم با نصب یه WMware workstation کارم رو راه بندازم  حتما ماوس پدش کار کردید و میدونید چقدر حرفه ای هست برای دیدن ویندوز بعد نصب روی مک به صورت مجازی کافیه چهار انگشت رو به سمت چپ یا راست بکشید تا عین آب خوردن دسکتاپ ویندوز رو ببینید .
البته اینو که میگم در صورتی هست که بل اجبار مجبور به نصب ویندوز بشید چون هیچ نیازی بهش نیست.

در مورد قیمت هم که درسته زیاده ولی اولا هر چی پول بدید آش میخورید ثانیا وقتی اپل خریدید دیگه نمیرید کامپیوتر فروشی هزینه تعمییر و فلان بدید چون اپل اصلا نمیدونه خرابی چیه(البته باید درست استفاده بشه).نگران باطریش نیستید که الان خراب میشه نگران ماوس اینور اونور بردن نیستین چون ماوس پدش حرفه ای هست و نیازی به ماوس جانبی ندارین.هزینه چشم پزشکی هم نمیدید:D

----------


## Unique

دوستان لطفا بحث را منحرف نکنید ! اینحا تالار سخت افزار نیست  و امیدوارم دیگه بحث حاشیه غیر از مهاجرت برنامه نویسان PHP از ویندوز به لینوکس مطرح نشه.




> شما که دارید میگید درمورد osX هم لطفا یه توضیح بدید که می ارزه برای برنامه نویسی PHP اصلا مک بخریم یا نه؟


اگه داریم در مورد OS X و استفاده ازش بجای ویندوز صحبت میکنیم متاسفانه من تا حالا از os x و کلا محصولات apple استفاده نکردم و تجربه استفاده نرم افزاری ندارم.

اما os x هم بر پایه Unix هست که البته به صورت سورس بسته ارائه میشه و قطعا اونقدر که os x به لینوکس نزدیک هست windows نیست. قطعا stable تره و با توجه به معماری سیستم های Unix based باید خیلی از مشکلات windows را نداشته باشه.

ولی نکته اینجاست که با مهاجرت از windows و os x به لینوکس علاوه بر اینکه سیستم عامل خوب و stable ی داریم در عین حال هم مشکلات کپی رایت را تا حد زیاید برای خودمون و کشورمون حل کردیم و هم نهضت open source را بیش از پیش تبلیغ و حمایت کردیم که کاملا بر خلاف اندیشه های apple هستش. os x خیلی محدود و در بسته هستش و شما را ققط و فقط محدود به apple میکنه.

در کل من به قول شما حاضر نیستم ۶ میلیون بابت سیستمی بدم که با این پول میتونم توی کارم سرمایه گذاری کنم و حتی صرف سخت افزار هم نمیکنم چون لینوکس اصلا به چنین سخت افزاری نیاز نداره و بجاش فقط و فقط یک رابط گرافیکی زیباتر و روانتر داشته باشم.

فلسفه استفاده از لیوکس به نظر من اینه :
۱ - رهایی از کپی رایت و استفاده از یک سیستم عامل سورس باز و بهتر
۲ - نیاز کمتر به منابع سیستم و صرف هزینه ها در جهت پیشرفت شرکت
۳ - افزایش توانمندی کار با برنامه هایی که بر پایه مفاهیم سورس باز نوشته شدند و استفاده از اونها apache و mysql و ... در کنار آشنایی بیشتر با سیستم عاملی که در نهایت سایت من روی اون قرار میگیره.

موفق باشین و لطفا خواهشا تاپیک را منحرف نکنید.

----------


## i-php-i

کلا به دو دلیل می خوام از لینوکس استفاده کنم. دلیل اول امنیت بیشتر لینوکس هست و دلیل دوم پایداری لینوکس. از اینکه مرتب باید ویندوز عوض کنم، نرم افزارها رو مجددا نصب کنم، فونتها رو نصب کنم، تنظیمات رو دوباره اعمال کنم، ویروس یابی کنم و... خسته شدم. اما سوالی که دارم اینه که لینوکس (بدون آنتی ویروس) از نظر امنیتی چقدر نسبت به ویندوز (که جدیدترین آنتی ویروس بروز شده رو نصب کرده) ایمن تر هست؟

----------


## kazemimorteza

خیلی من دارم اوبونتو استفاده میکنم بدون هیچ گونه انتی ویروس و نرم افزار security .راحت شدم.سرعت اجرای برنامه ها و اجرای php روی لینوکس خیلی  بیشتر است.کامپیوتر من با ویندوز بلو اسکرین میشد اومدم روی لینوکس /AriOs راحت شدم. :قلب:  :قلب:  :چشمک: 
لینوکس/arios همون اوبونتوی با یک سرس تغییرات ولی وقتی که سیستم عامل را نصب میکنی خیلی از نرم افزارهای کاربردی به صورت پیش فرض روی اون هست.موفق باشید.

----------


## cpuram

> خیلی من دارم اوبونتو استفاده میکنم بدون هیچ گونه انتی ویروس و نرم افزار security .راحت شدم.سرعت اجرای برنامه ها و اجرای php روی این بیشتر است.کامپیوتر من با ویندوز بلو اسکرین میشد اومدم روی لینوکس /AriOs راحت شدم.


با ubuntu چه فرقی داره؟ برنامه هاش همونه؟

----------


## kazemimorteza

> با ubuntu چه فرقی داره؟ برنامه هاش همونه؟


بله برنامه ها همونه ولی محیط ubuntu/Arios/gnome به صورت پیش فرض روشه.
تصویری از محیط اوبونتو:
Screenshot from 2014-10-21 00:03:17.jpg

----------


## cpuram

دلیل انتخابتون برای این نسخه چی بود برتری داره نسبت به Ubuntu یا اینکه فرق نمیکنه؟

----------


## سوداگر

همین الان دارم از اوبونتو استفاده میکنم ولی کاملاْ هجرت نکردم و با  wubi.exe در کنار ویندوز نصب کردم. ایراد این روش اینه که اگه ویندوز عوض  بشه اوبونتو هم حذف میشه.  
در کل از اوبونتو بیشتر از ویندوز خوشم میاد  ولی نمیدونم چرا حتی وقتی که نور مانیتور رو کم میکنم باز هم چشمانم درد  میگیره ولی توی ویندوز اینطوری نیست(تجربه منه!). دلیلش رو وقتی اوبونتو  روی DELL ریختم و صفحه دسکتاپ پرش غیر عادی داشت متوجه شدم: کارخانه سازنده  واسه کارت گرافیکش برای اوبونتو هیچ درایوری ننوشته ولی اوبونتو به صورت  خودکار درایورهای روی برد رو شناسایی میکنه در حدی که موقع نصب این سیستم  عامل درایور کارت شبکه و ... نصب میشه و میتونید با فایرفاکس وب گردی هم  بکنید تا حوصله تون سر نره! پس با نصب لینوکس در اکثر موارد باید قید کارت  گرافیک رو بزنید (تا حالا درایوری برای کارت گرافیکم ندیدم). دلیل پرش صفحه  مانیتور هم نصب نشدن کارت گرافیک (نه آن برد) بود.
مورد بعدی هم  مشکلاتی پیش میاد که غالباْ عاملش خودتون هستید! و در انجمن های فارسی زبان ممکنه راهنماییتون بکنند ولی  اگر زبانتون خوب باشه خیلی سریعتر میتونید مشکلات رو رفع کنید.
میتونید  اوبونتو و یا هر توزیع دیگه مثل mint یا suse , fedora و ... رو به صورت  Live با DVD یا حتی Flash ببینید ولی عمراْ سرعتش در حدی نیست که خود سیستم  عامل رو نصب کنید.(صرفا جهت اطلاع گفتم)
توی اوبونتو ادیتور netbeans هست که یه خورده زیادی کنده! ولی aptana و PHPStorm و eclipse هم هست.
برای کاربا دیتابیس هم PHP my admin هست هم mysql workbench , ...
کلا برنامه خواستید سایت sourceforge.net هست که اگه با اوبونتو وارد بشید به صورت خودکار نسخه لینوکسی برنامه ها رو میاره.
با نصب صحیح wine خیلی از برنامه های ویندوزی روی اوبونتو اجرا میشه.
دیکشنری GoldenDict هست که از منابع بابیلون و چند دیکشنری دیگه استفاده میکنه.
برنامه نویسی کلاینت هم خواستید Qt هست.
و دیگر اینکه چون مبتدی هستید قبل از نصب از اطلاعات خود back up بگیرید!!!
همچنین  6 ماه با اوبونتو یا mint کار کنید بعد اگه خوشتون نیومد حذفش کنید. زیر 6  ماه هی دنبال کاراکتر ، میگردید پیدا نمیشه بعد میفهمید shift + 7 بوده  :لبخند گشاده!: 
اگه میخواهید لینوکس رو جایگزین ویندوز بکنید توصیه من mint هست نه اوبونتو چون خیلی از برنامه ها خودکار نصبه و ترافیک کمتری مصرف میشه وگرنه به قول معروف خر همون خره ولی پالانش عوض شده (البته خر خوبیه‌:))

----------


## kazemimorteza

> دلیل انتخابتون برای این نسخه چی بود برتری داره نسبت به Ubuntu یا اینکه فرق نمیکنه؟


فرق نداره.فقط بخاطر نرم افزارها و پکیج هایی که به صورت پیش فرض روی اون قرار دارند.

----------


## kazemimorteza

> ! پس با نصب لینوکس در اکثر موارد باید قید کارت  گرافیک رو بزنید (تا حالا درایوری برای کارت گرافیکم ندیدم)


اصلا این طور نیست تمام داریوارها کوجود هست .حتی وقتی سخت افزار جدیدی درست میشه درایور لینوکس زودتر از دریوار ویندوز به بازار میاد.
در اوبونتودرایور ها را با additional Driver  به صورت انلاین نصب کن.




> ایراد این روش اینه که اگه ویندوز عوض  بشه اوبونتو هم حذف میشه.


با حذف ویندوز فقط تنظیمات اولیه گراب و بوت میپره.وقتی که دوباره ویندوز را نصب کردی||نصب نمی کنی دوباره اوبونتو را به صورت live بالا بیار و از تو terminal یه سری کامند وارد کنی دوباره اوبونتو میاد تو صفحه بوت.

----------


## desatir7316

> میتونید  اوبونتو و یا هر توزیع دیگه مثل mint یا suse , fedora و ... رو به صورت  Live با DVD یا حتی Flash ببینید ولی عمراْ سرعتش در حدی نیست که خود سیستم  عامل رو نصب کنید.(صرفا جهت اطلاع گفتم)


من سوزه 13.01 رو گرفتم لايو نداره فك كنم، البته با dvd خواستم بيارمش بالا




> اصلا این طور نیست تمام داریوارها کوجود هست .حتی وقتی سخت افزار جدیدی درست میشه درایور لینوکس زودتر از دریوار ویندوز به بازار میاد.


همچين همه درايور ها هم كوجود نيستن ها، مثلا همين گرافيك انويديا داستان درازي داره، حتي يه بار لينوس تروالدز قاطي كرد و گفت nvidia f..k you!

----------


## cpuram

> فرق نداره.فقط بخاطر نرم افزارها و پکیج هایی که به صورت پیش فرض روی اون قرار دارند.


تشکر. پس امکاناتش بیشتر هست.چن وقته نصب کردید؟ stable هست؟

----------


## saeedvir

طبق تجربه ای که از ubuntu داشتم ، هر چقدر استفاده شما محدود بشه ، پایداری به شدت بالا میره مثلا فقط با هاش برنامه نویسی کنید یا فقط وبگردی کنید ، منظورم اینه که نیایید هر نرم افزاری رو الکی نصب کنید

راستی در آدرس زیر هم اگه مشکلی با ubuntu داشتید حل میشه (از جمله کارت گرافیک):

http://libooks.ir/index.php/distribu...-1404-problems

و

http://libooks.ir/index.php/distribution/525-hi-ubuntu

----------


## cpuram

> طبق تجربه ای که از ubuntu داشتم ، هر چقدر استفاده شما محدود بشه ، پایداری به شدت بالا میره مثلا فقط با هاش برنامه نویسی کنید یا فقط وبگردی کنید ، منظورم اینه که نیایید هر نرم افزاری رو الکی نصب کنید
> 
> راستی در آدرس زیر هم اگه مشکلی با ubuntu داشتید حل میشه (از جمله کارت گرافیک):
> 
> http://libooks.ir/index.php/distribu...-1404-problems
> 
> و
> 
> http://libooks.ir/index.php/distribution/525-hi-ubuntu


یعنی اگه روش 50 تا نرم افزار نصب بشه کاراییش کم میشه؟

----------


## kazemimorteza

> همچين همه درايور ها هم كوجود نيستن ها، مثلا همين گرافيك انويديا داستان درازي داره، حتي يه بار لينوس تروالدز قاطي كرد و گفت nvidia f..k you!


خوب شما اینا مقایسه بکنید با این که طرف داره برنامه نویسیی سیستم به اون سختی را انجام میده  بدون اینکه قراردادی در کار باشه.و مسقیما پولی تو جیبش بیاد.به هر حال دریوارها براش موجود هست.

----------


## kazemimorteza

> تشکر. پس امکاناتش بیشتر هست.چن وقته نصب کردید؟ stable هست؟


دو سال هست که دارم.دو ماهی هست کلا کارای برنامه نویسی را با ubuntu/Arios انجام میدم.بله stable هست من ندیدم که مثل ویندوز بپره یا خراب بشه.از اپدیت انتی ویروس و ... از این ماجراها راحت شدم.

----------


## i-php-i

یکی از مشکلات لینوکس برای طراحان وب بنظرم کار با گرافیک وب سایت هست.

نرم افزارهایی که بجای فتوشاپ بکار می ره چه قابلیتهایی دارن؟

این موارد رو داره؟
امکان کار با لایه ها
امکان تغییر فونت
ابزار برش و انتخاب 
تغییر سایز تصاویر
افکتها و فیلترها
کار با شپیها

----------


## hamedarian2009

تنها مشکل اساسی عدم وجود برخی نرم افزارها برای لینوکس هست مثلا اگر شما شرکت باشین و بخواهین لیست بیمه رو روی سی دی آماده کنید نرم افزاری که تامین اجتماعی برای اینکار در اختیار کارفرماها قرار داده نسخه ویندوزی فقط داره و این از مشکلاتی است که نمیشود به طور کامل به لینوکس مهاجرت کرد و باید در کنار ویندوز نصب کرد

----------


## Unique

من از اینکه دوستان دارند توی این تاپیک نظرات و سوالاتشون را مطرح میکنم خیلی خوشحالم و امیدوارم دوستانی که از من خیلی سوادشون بیشتره هم به من و ه مبه دوستان دیگه کمک کنند.




> اما سوالی که دارم اینه که لینوکس (بدون آنتی ویروس) از نظر امنیتی چقدر نسبت به ویندوز (که جدیدترین آنتی ویروس بروز شده رو نصب کرده) ایمن تر هست؟


شما توی لینوکس نیاز به آنتی ویروس نداری ، کاملا stable هست. شما از مخازن رسمی برنامه نصب کنید هیچ مشکلی براتون پیش نمیاد. مپارد نادر وجود داره ولی واقعا کم اتفاق میفته ، خود من خیلی برنامه نصب و تست میکنم و تازه از مخازن غیر رسمی هم استفاده میکنم اما تا حالا هیچ مشکلی نداشتم.





> نرم افزارهایی که بجای فتوشاپ بکار می ره چه قابلیتهایی دارن؟


اسمش Gimp هست و روی ویندوز هم نصب میشه. تمام قابلیت های مورد نظر شما را هم داره. فقط یادتون باشه وقتی شم امثلا ۵ سال با Photoshop کار کردین و چشم بسته منو ها و دیالوگ ها را میارین نباید انتظار داشته باشین Gimp هم پقیقا همون ساختار را داشته باشه اما خوب خیلی خیلی شبیه هست و یه امکاناتی داره که Photoshop یا نداشت یا من به این دم دستی ندیده بودم. من الان وقتی photoshop را باز میکنم اذیت میشم در صورتی که در اون ابتدا gim اینطوری بود. خلاصه اینکه با یکی دو ماه کار کردن کاملا عادی میشه.




> طبق تجربه ای که از ubuntu داشتم ، هر چقدر استفاده شما محدود بشه ، پایداری به شدت بالا میره مثلا فقط با هاش برنامه نویسی کنید یا فقط وبگردی کنید ، منظورم اینه که نیایید هر نرم افزاری رو الکی نصب کنید


صحبت شما کاملا غلطه ! این ونیدوز هست که با install و uninstall و ور رفتن به registry میریزه به هم و پایداریش کم میشه ! شما تا با خنجر از پشت به لینوکس نزنین صداش هم در نمیاد.




> یعنی اگه روش 50 تا نرم افزار نصب بشه کاراییش کم میشه؟


خیر ، هیچ مشکلی براش پیش نمیاد.




> پس با نصب لینوکس در اکثر موارد باید قید کارت گرافیک رو بزنید (تا حالا درایوری برای کارت گرافیکم ندیدم). دلیل پرش صفحه مانیتور هم نصب نشدن کارت گرافیک (نه آن برد) بود.


من خودم از جمله آدم های خوش شانسی بودم که کارت گرافیکم intel بود و چون به صورت سورس باز توسط Intel ارائه شده بود بهترین driver براش نوشته شده و به خوبی کار میده. در مورد nvidia و ati موضوع متفاوته ! یعنی بستگی داره کارت گرافیک شما چی باشه. من روی ۸ تا سیستم با کارت گرافیک های nvidia و ati که ubuntu 12.04 نصب میکردم روی همه غیر از یکی نصب شد و اون یکی که ati بود با مشکلاتی همراه میشد. راستش من وقت صرفش نکردم چون درایور آزاد نتونسته بود به خوبی عمل کنه و کارت گرافیک دیگه ای خریدم و مشکل حل شد.

در کل میخوام بگم وقتی شرکت هایی مثل nvidia و ati موارد مورد نیاز برای نوشتن درایور مناسب را به صورت آزاد منتشر نمیکنند (البته گویا قراره این کار انجام بشه اما من خبر خاصی ازش ندارم) این مشکلات ممکنه پیش بیاد. پس اگه نمیخواین با سیستمتون بازی کنین و برای بازی کردن هر یکی دو سالی ارتقاء بدین با این قیمت های نجومی قطعات. بهتره از همون Intel یا nvidia و ati پشتبانی شده استفاده کنین.




> تنها مشکل اساسی عدم وجود برخی نرم افزارها برای لینوکس هست مثلا اگر شما شرکت باشین و بخواهین لیست بیمه رو روی سی دی آماده کنید نرم افزاری که تامین اجتماعی برای اینکار در اختیار کارفرماها قرار داده نسخه ویندوزی فقط داره و این از مشکلاتی است که نمیشود به طور کامل به لینوکس مهاجرت کرد و باید در کنار ویندوز نصب کرد


برای برنامه هایی که همیشه و زیاد استفاده نمیشوند و مجبورید استفاده کنید ، یک xp روی virtual box کفایت میکنه ! نیاز نیست dual boot داشته باشین.

----------


## رضا قربانی

> *استفاده از لینوکس بجای ویندوز برای طراحی و برنامه نویسی سایت چه محدودیتهایی دارد؟ 
> *


هیچ محدوده ای نداره . فقط یه یک ماه سختیشه تا باهاش هماهنگ بشی و از اینور و اونور اطلاعات کسب کنی تا کامل یادش بگیری .
نظر من اینه که این مهاجرت رو انجام بده و برو سمت لینوکس ، دوست داری هکر بشی  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Unique

> دوست داری هکر بشی


آقا رضا چه ربطی به موضوع داشت ؟ هکر شدن ربطی به مهاجرت به لینوکس نداره. گرچه هکر ها از سیستم عامل هایی که ابزار قدرتمند و مناسب دارند استفاده میکنند و انتخاب اولشون هم لینوکس هستش. اما با دونستن اطلاعات سطح متوسطی توی لینوکس شما هکر نمیشی و و هکر هایی هم هستند که از ویندوز استفاده مینند. کلا ربطی نداره.

----------


## desatir7316

> دوست داری هکر بشی


احتمالا اين يك پيام انگيزشي بوده :قهقهه:

----------


## Veteran

الان داشتم با بیل صحبت میکردم.تاثیر این تاپیک بر درامد مایکروسافت 2 میلیارد دلار براورد شده.
بیل دربه در دنبال Unique میگرده.
MMSHFE هم در ردیف دوم قرار داره

----------


## cpuram

> الان داشتم با بیل صحبت میکردم.تاثیر این تاپیک بر درامد مایکروسافت 2 میلیارد دلار براورد شده.
> بیل دربه در دنبال Unique میگرده.
> MMSHFE هم در ردیف دوم قرار داره


حداقل اثرش اینه منم میخوام عوض کنم.

----------


## rezaonline.net

> الان داشتم با بیل صحبت میکردم.تاثیر این تاپیک بر درامد مایکروسافت 2 میلیارد دلار براورد شده.
> بیل دربه در دنبال Unique میگرده.
> MMSHFE هم در ردیف دوم قرار داره


خودت چی ؟ افتادی تو کارِ ... (بگم ؟ بگم ؟  :بامزه: )

----------


## Veteran

> خودت چی ؟ افتادی تو کارِ ... (بگم ؟ بگم ؟ )


تا حالا کلاغ پر 50 میلیونی بازی کردی ؟ من امروز بازی کردم  :خجالت: 
یکی گفت 50 میلیون پررررر( عشقم  :قلب: )،منم گفتم پرررررررررررررررررررر.

----------


## desatir7316

> بگم ؟ بگم ؟





> یکی گفت 50 میلیون پررررر( عشقم )،منم گفتم پرررررررررررررررررررر.


الان دوستان قضیه چیه؟ بحث چیه؟ ما نهفمیدیم، مثلا لینوکس بود بحث تاپیک؟؟!!!!!!!! :متفکر:

----------


## محمد فدوی

تنها محدودیت اینه که دیگه از نرم‌افزارهای کرکی و دزدی خبری نیست! در عوض یه دنیا نرم‌افزار آزاد هست + تعداد زیادی انسان در سطح دنیا که توی انجمن‌های پرسش و پاسخ و کانال‌های همیشه فعال IRC سؤالاتت رو پاسخ میدن.
یه PDF یکی از اساتید انجمن اوبونتو منتشر کرده به اسم لینوکس ویندوز نیست که فکر کنم ترجمه باشه. اینجا میتونی بخونیش.

اگه اینو درک کنی که اینکه لینوکس ویندوز نیست یعنی چی دقیقا هیچ محدودیتی رو احساس نمیکنی. بطور خلاصه باید درک کنی که گنو/لینوکس یه سیستم‌عامل دیگه‌ست با یه رویکرد دیگه و با راه‌حل‌های مخصوص خودش. گنو/لینوکس قرار نیست یه ویندوز خوب و جدید باشه!!

----------


## i-php-i

> اسمش Gimp هست و روی ویندوز هم نصب میشه. تمام قابلیت های مورد نظر شما را هم داره.


پس فعلا مشکل فتوشاپ حل شده




> phpdesigner => gedit, netbeans , ...


بنظرم phpdesigner یه ادیتور متفاوته و عوض کردنش یکم سخته برام!

ادیتورهای gedit, netbeans و کلا ادیتورهای لینوکسی:

- وقتی توی صفحه html هستیم قابلیت شناسایی و پیشنهاد کلاسهای سی اس اس رو دارن؟
- قابلیت شناسایی توابع و متغیرهای جی کوئری رو دارن؟
- از فریم ورکهای پی اچ پی پشتیبانی می کنن؟
- امکان شناسایی و پیشنهاد توابع و متدهای صفحات باز شده رو دارن؟
- از html5 پشتیبانی می کنن؟

----------


## hamedarian2009

> پس فعلا مشکل فتوشاپ حل شده
> 
> 
> بنظرم phpdesigner یه ادیتور متفاوته و عوض کردنش یکم سخته برام!
> 
> ادیتورهای gedit, netbeans و کلا ادیتورهای لینوکسی:
> 
> - وقتی توی صفحه html هستیم قابلیت شناسایی و پیشنهاد کلاسهای سی اس اس رو دارن؟
> - قابلیت شناسایی توابع و متغیرهای جی کوئری رو دارن؟
> ...


netBeans همه مواردی که گفتین رو پشتیبانی میکنه بهترین IDE رایگان هست و اگه باهاش در سطح حرفه ای مثل mvc و فریمورک کار کنید متوجه میشین و حتما ادیتور phpDesigner رو کنار خواهید گزاشت

----------


## Unique

من netbeans را اون اوایل که اومده بودم Ubuntu بررسی کردم و زیاد خوب نبود و من احساس میکردم خیلی ستگین و بد فرمه ! من از Eclipse استفاده میکنم که به شدت توسط java کار ها و اندرویدی ها استفاده میشه و برای php هم یک نسخه به نام PDT داره که تمام قابلیت ها را هم توی همین صفحه میتونید ببینید.

----------


## Mohammadsgh

> بله برنامه ها همونه ولی محیط ubuntu/Arios/gnome به صورت پیش فرض روشه.
> تصویری از محیط اوبونتو:
> ضمیمه 124767


من از gnome استفاده میکنم.سرعتشم خیلی خوب و عالیه و ui خیلی خوبی داره.از ویندوز خیلی بهتره :لبخند: پیشنهاد می کنم حتما نصبش کنید :لبخند:

----------


## #Elahe#

محدودیتها رو فکر کاربر ایجاد میکنه
وگرنه کدنویسی چیزی نیست که نشه به خاطرش مهاجرت کرد !

حالا اگه یه گیمر یا یه گرافیست بگه نمیتونم مهاجرت نکنم میشه قبولش کرد
ولی یه کدنویس چنین حرفی بزنه همه دلایلش بهانه ای بیش نیست  :لبخند:

----------


## cpuram

دوستان لطفا این ویدئو رو ببینید و نظرتون رو بگید.
آموزش نصب notepad++ روی لینوکس هست.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=kN6dlROzsmw

درواقع میخوام بدونم کار درستی هست که از نرم افزار ویندوز داخل لینوکس استفاده کنیم؟

----------


## i-php-i

داشت یادم می رفت!

  	لینوکس مودمهای EDGE رو می شناسه؟

----------


## saeedvir

> دوستان لطفا این ویدئو رو ببینید و نظرتون رو بگید.
> آموزش نصب notepad++ روی لینوکس هست.
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=kN6dlROzsmw
> 
> درواقع میخوام بدونم کار درستی هست که از نرم افزار ویندوز داخل لینوکس استفاده کنیم؟


بهتره از این استفاده کنی :

http://linuxreview.ir/1393/07/how-to...tepadqq-0-38-0

----------


## MMSHFE

از دوستان تقاضا میکنم یکبار دیگه به سؤال استارتر دقت کنید: *استفاده از لینوکس بجای ویندوز برای طراحی و برنامه نویسی سایت چه محدودیتهایی دارد؟*

1- چیزی که از سؤال مشخصه اینه که ایشون برای برنامه نویسی و طراحی وب میخوان از لینوکس استفاده کنن و درنتیجه مطرح کردن بحثهایی مثل UI ویندوز یا برنامه های متنوع و... معنا نداره. مگه در دنیای برنامه نویسی و طراحی وب چندتا برنامه میخوایم استفاده کنیم که توی لینوکس معادل یکسان یا حتی بهتر نداره؟

2- سرورهای سایتهایی که با PHP نوشته میشن اکثراً لینوکس هستن و درنتیجه برنامه نویس وب *باید* با یکسری تفاوتهای این سیستم عامل با ویندوز آشنا بشه (از بحث Permission و داشتن User اختصاصی برای هر برنامه بگیرین تا سایر مباحث مثل نصب برنامه ها و Repositoryها و...) و اگه این آشنایی رو نداشته باشه، ممکنه توی سایتش مشکلاتی پیش بیاد که هیچ ربطی به اسکریپتش نداره و مدام دنبال راه حل توی اسکریپتش بگرده.

3- اگه کسی دنبال امکانات برنامه های Office و Game و... است اصلاً نیاد سمت لینوکس. باید توی لینوکس هدفتون رو مشخص کنید و این مورد اولین قدمیه که باید بردارین چون لینوکس یک ابزار همه کاره و عامه پسند نیست. مخصوص حرفه ایهاست (کسانی که میفهمن چی میخوان). اگه برای برنامه نویسی وب اومدین سمتش دیگه نگین پس Game چی؟! حتی توی توزیعهای هم تفاوت وجود داره. خیلی ابزارها هستن که توی Fedora کار میکنن ولی روی Ubuntu مشکل دارن یا کندتر کار میکنن. حتی نحوه نصب برنامه ها در Ubuntu و Suse (بعنوان مثال) فرق میکنه. پس اول مشخص کنید با خودتون چند چندین و بعد بیاین سراغ لینوکس. اگه ابزار همه کاره (و هیچ کاره) میخواین، بچسبین به همین ویندوز چون در راضی نگه داشتن کاربرانی که میخوان سادگی و تنوع رو با هم داشته باشن، رقیب نداره. کلاً مایکروسافت اسمش روشه: Micro-soft (نرم افزارهای کوچک) - پس تا وقتی هدفتون بزرگ نشده ازش دست نکشید ولی وقتی واقعاً احساس کردین میخواین حرفه ای کار کنید، حتماً ازش جدا بشین چون ساختارش طوریه که نمیگذاره (و نمیتونه) کار حرفه ای باهاش انجام بشه. کسانی که برای نصب فریمورکها مجبور شدن OpenSSL و Composer رو روی ویندوز نصب کنن میفهمن چی میگم!

4- MacOS هم یک توزیع دیگه از Unix هست و تفاوت خیلی زیادی نداره. اگه بعنوان WebDev میخواین باهاش کار کنید باید بگم که نیازی نیست چون تقریباً میشه گفت هیچ سروری در دنیا نیست که MacOS داشته باشه و با همون لینوکس کار کنید، راحتترین و بیشتر هم به کارتون میاد اما اگه میخواین دنبال خوشگلی محیط و قیافه Desktop و... باشین، تجربه بدی نیست و بیشتر از ویندوز راضیتون میکنه. درمقابل همون محدودیتهای لینوکس (برنامه های کمتر) رو با شدت بیشتری دارین: خیلی جاها برنامه هست ولی پولیه و کرک هم براش گیر نمیاد ولی توی لینوکس تقریباً برای هر کاری ابزار حرفه ای رایگان وجود داره.

5- برای کارهای گرافیکی مرتبط با طراحی وب مثل برش زدن تصاویر و کار با لایه ها و تغییر فونت ها و کار با Shape و... که دوستان اشاره کردن، Gimp به خوبی جوابگو هست. PHP Designer هم بیخودترین IDE هست که تو عمرم دیدم. یک مدت با Netbeans و eClipse Luna کار کنید دیگه فایل نصب نشده PHPDesigner یا PHPEd و... رو هم رو هاردتون نگه نمیدارین! با PHPStorm کار کنید هم میبینید که هیچ چیزی کمتر از PHPDesigner نداره و حتی Remote Shell Window داره برای دسترسی به شل سرور توی همون محیط IDE (اگه مجوز داشته باشین). پشتیبانی با فریمورکها هم که امروزه یکی از وظایف IDEهاست. HTML5 هم که خیلی وقتی حتی تو ++Notepad هم پشتیبانی میشه! SublimeText هم نسخه لینوکس داره. جایگزین پیشفرض خود لینوکس برای Notepad (یعنی همون gEdit دوست داشتنی) خیلی از ابزارهای موردنیاز مثل Syntax Highlighting و Auto Complete و Theme و... رو داره.

باز هم تأکید میکنم اگه همچنان به بازی کردن و کار با برنامه های گرافیکی تخصصی مثل Premiere و Aftre Effects و Photoshop (کارهای تخصصی نه دم دستی) وابسته هستین، لینوکس اذیتتون میکنه ولی اگه برای WebDev میخواین بیاین این سمت، دنیای OpenSource به شما خوش آمد میگه فقط به شرطی که با خودتون عهد ببندین با استفاده از برنامه های دزدیده شده خداحافظی کنید.

----------


## MMSHFE

> داشت یادم می رفت!
> 
>       لینوکس مودمهای EDGE رو می شناسه؟


بهتر نیست بجای اینکه تک تک سؤال کنید این قطعه رو میشناسه یا فلان مدل پرینتر رو میشناسه، خودتون با نسخه Live کار کنید و ببینید شناسایی میشه یا میتونید درایور براش پیدا کنید یا نه؟ اکثر شرکتها در قسمت Support&Drivers خودشون درایورهای لینوکس رو برای دانلود گذاشتن.

----------


## Unique

> درواقع میخوام بدونم کار درستی هست که از نرم افزار ویندوز داخل لینوکس استفاده کنیم؟


با wine داره این کار را انجام میده. خیلی ها استفاده میکنند ، حتی برنامه ای به نام Playonlinux وجود داره (که البته مشتق از wine هست) که براحتی میتونید بسیاری از بازی ها و برنامه های ویندوزی را روی لینوکس اجرا کنید ! اما من تا حالا توی این ۲ سالی که به لینوکس مهاجرت کردم نصب نکردم چون واقعا نیازی بهش نداشتم.




> از دوستان تقاضا میکنم یکبار دیگه به سؤال استارتر دقت کنید: استفاده از لینوکس بجای ویندوز برای طراحی و برنامه نویسی سایت چه محدودیتهایی دارد؟


شما درست میگین اما از این تیپ بحث ها توی انجمن لینوکس بین این همه کاربر که متخصص وب هستند صورت نمیگیره و من به امید اینکه شما از بحث حمایت میکنید و تاپیک را قفل نمیکنید از موضوع اصلی خارج شدم (شاید اولین بار توی این همه سال که توی انجمن هستم) اما برنامه نویسان وب از جمله کسانی هستند که خیلی راحت میتونند به لینوکس مهاجرت کنند و پیشرفت کنند و من دوست داشتم از این موقعیت برای معرفی بیشتررش استفاده کنم. امیدوارم تاپیک فعال بمونه و مدیران اجازه بدهند تا جایی که پتانسیل داره در موردش صحب بشه حتی اگه بعضی جا ها منحرف میشه.





> لینوکس یک ابزار همه کاره و عامه پسند نیست. مخصوص حرفه ایهاست (کسانی که میفهمن چی میخوان).


همه حرف های MMSHFE درست و کامل اما با این جمله موافق نیستم و چون ممکنه یک کاربری تازه کار که هنوز حتی اسم خودش را برنامه نویس نمیگذاره این تاپیک را بخونه کمی توضیح میدم.

۵ یا ۱۰ سال پیش حرف شما کاملا درست بود. اما الان نه. تنها کسانی که در استفاده از لینوکس (منظورم توزیع های مناسب کاربران تازه کار مثل mint و ubuntu هست) به مشکل میخورند کسانی هستند که از نرم افزار های تخصصی که فقط برای ویندوز تولید شده اند و جامعه سورس باز نرم افزار رقیبی براش نداره استفاده میکنند. مثلا من هنوز نتونستم یک برنامه قدرتمند و راحت و بی دردسر برای تبدیل DVD با پشتیبانی زیرنوس فارسی و کلا همه چیز تمام برای لینوکس پیدا کنم (البته دیگه نیاز نیست چون اکثر دستگاه ها usb را پشتیباین میکنند و به غیر از آرشیو سازی دیگه کسی روی dvd چیزی نمیریزه). میشه چندین برنامه را با هم ترکیب کرد و با کلی مکافات درستش کرد اما نرم افزار درست و درمونی نداریم.
یا مثلا در مقابل Adobe Premiere نرم افزاری مثل Openshot هست ولی برای کار حرفه ای اصلا نیست و امکاناتشون قابل مقایسه نیست. برنامه های دیگه ای هم وجود داره که همین قائده را دارند. پس قبل از مهاجرت به لینوکس شخص باید بیاد در نظر بگیره که داره از چه نرم افزار هایی استفاده میکنه و چه جایگزین هایی هست و آیا این جایگزین ها براش مناسب هستند یا نه.

اما اینکه بگیم این سیستم عامل مال هکر ها و حرفه ای ها و گیک ها هست کاملا مخالفم. یادمون باشه خیلی از آدم های معمولی اصلا از این ابزار استفاده نمیکنند. اتفاقا یکسری ابزار حرفه ای ها روی لینوکس با محدودیت روبرو هستش. اما آدم های معمولی که از کامپیوتر انتظار دارند وب گردی کنند ، موسیقی گوش کنند ، فیلم ببینند ، کار های دفتری مثل نامه نگاری و تنظیم قرارداد و تنظیم جداول و sheet های اطلاعاتی و آماری انجام بدهند ، عکس ها و فیلم های دوربینشون را بارگذاری کننند و اطلاعاتشون را write کنند و بقیه کار های نرمالی که انجام میدهند توی لینوکس هیچ مشکلی ندارند و حتی نیاز ندارند برن برنامه ای بخرن یا اصلا کسی براشون نصب کنه و توی لینوکس با فشار یک دکمه نصب میشه.

mint و ubuntu و یکسری توزیع دیگه دارند به سوی استفاده همگانی پیش میروند و توی خیلی از شهر های مهم دنیا از جمله مونیخ دارن جایگزین ویندوز میشن. پس انقدر لینوکس و توزیع هاش را خاص نکنیم و مانع از مهاجرت و استفاده دیگران از این سیستم عامل نشیم.

یادمون باشه تا ابد قرار نیست ما بتونیم نرم افزار ها را بدون رعایت کپی رایت استفاده کنیم و یک روزی باید بهاش را بپردازیم. لینوکس سورس باز و رایگان هست و میتونه فرهنگ استفادش علاوه بر برتری های ذاتی که داره باعث پیشرفت و کاهش هزینه ها بشه.

موفق باشین

----------


## MMSHFE

نه منظورم از حرفه ای بودن ابداً این نبود که فقط متخصصین بیان سمت لینوکس. من خودم برای خیلی از کارهای عادی هم از لینوکس استفاده میکنم. منظورم از حرفه ای بودن این بود که دقیقاً مشخص کنید چی میخواین، چه انتظاراتی از سیستم عامل موردنظرتون دارین و بعد، طبق اون، توزیع مناسب خودتون رو پیدا و نصب کنید. Ubuntu و Mint اینقدر ساده سازی شدن که همه میتونن باهاش کار کنن ولی باز هم واقعاً خیلی ابزارهایی که توی ویندوز موجود بوده اینطرف نیست (بخصوص بازیهای حرفه ای و پیشرفته) و شاید در آینده نزدیک لینوکس در این بخش هم فعال بشه (کما اینکه موتورهای ساخت بازی امروزه اکثراً به راحتی قابلیت سوئیچ بین DirectX و OpenGL و درنظر گرفتن و درنتیجه مسیر برای تولید خروجی Linux داره فراهم میشه). فقط میگم لینوکس برای کسی که مدام از این شاخه به اون شاخه میپره و خودش هم نمیدونه دقیقاً چی میخواد مناسب نیست. توی لینوکس باید هدف داشته باشیم.

----------


## i-php-i

> بهتر نیست بجای اینکه تک تک سؤال کنید این قطعه رو میشناسه یا فلان مدل  پرینتر رو میشناسه، خودتون با نسخه Live کار کنید و ببینید شناسایی میشه یا  میتونید درایور براش پیدا کنید یا نه؟ اکثر شرکتها در قسمت  Support&Drivers خودشون درایورهای لینوکس رو برای دانلود گذاشتن.


مهندس بد اخلاق شدید  :متفکر: 

من قبلا چند روز لینوکس ردهت رو نصب کردم و باهاش کار کردم ولی زیاد آشنایی ندارم و اگر یه دفعه تغییرات ایجاد کنم ممکنه مشکلاتی پیش بیاد

چون یادمه لینوکس یه پلیر ساده هم بصورت پیش فرض نداشت و باید سرچ می کردم تا یه نرم افزار مناسب اجرای فایلهای صوتی پیدا می شد

حالا که دیگه بحث برنامه نویسی هست

----------


## rezaonline.net

> لینوکس مودمهای EDGE رو می شناسه؟


مودم usb سیم کارتی منظورت هست ؟
آره میشناسه بعنوان mobile میشناسه

----------


## MMSHFE

> مهندس بد اخلاق شدید 
> 
> من قبلا چند روز لینوکس ردهت رو نصب کردم و باهاش کار کردم ولی زیاد آشنایی ندارم و اگر یه دفعه تغییرات ایجاد کنم ممکنه مشکلاتی پیش بیاد
> 
> چون یادمه لینوکس یه پلیر ساده هم بصورت پیش فرض نداشت و باید سرچ می کردم تا یه نرم افزار مناسب اجرای فایلهای صوتی پیدا می شد
> 
> حالا که دیگه بحث برنامه نویسی هست


نه باور کنید اصلاً بحث بد اخلاقی نیست. چند بار توی صحبتها اشاره شده که نسخه Live داره و بهتره قبلش آزمایش کنید ببینید اصلاً خوشتون میاد یا نه و اولین چیزی که به ذهن میرسه طبیعتاً امتحان کردن نسخه Live هست. در کل از این موارد که بگذریم، استفاده از نسخه RedHat رو برای کارهای شخصی توصیه نمیکنم چون اولاً رایگان نیست و ثانیاً اگه نسخه رایگانی گیر بیارین، احتمالاً مربوط به چند نسخه قبلشه و آخرین ورژن نیست و درنتیجه خیلی از امکانات جدید این سیستم عامل حرفه ای رو در اختیار نخواهید داشت و ممکنه این دید رو ایجاد کنه که کل قدرت RedHat همینه که دارین میبینین. برای کارهای شخصی و بعنوان یک تازه کار، استفاده از Ubuntu یا Mint و اگه کمی حرفه ایتر بخواین کار کنین، استفاده از Arch و Fedora رو توصیه میکنم. برای Ubuntu هم ترجیحاً Ubuntu GNOME رو استفاده کنید چون محیط Unity (پیشفرض Ubuntu) خیلی خوشدست نیست و کمی سنگینه و بخصوص برای کسانی که با ساختار ویندوز عادت کردن، ادغام شدن نوار منوها در نوار بالای Unity و برعکس بودن جای دکمه های بستن پنجره و... (سمت راست) کمی در ابتدا آزاردهنده میشه. اگه با KDE هم عادت کنید که عالیه (Kubuntu) هرچند شخصاً محیط GNOME رو بخاطر سرعت بالای اون خیلی میپسندم. ضمناً بد نیست دوستان درجهت روشن شدن یکسری مباحث بنیادی پروژه گنو و فلسفه و تعریف نرم افزار آزاد این مقاله رو بخونن (*لینک*).

----------


## i-php-i

با توجه به صحبتهایی که توی این تاپیک شده فعلا تصمیم دارم Ubuntu GNOME رو نصب کنم.

----------


## Unique

> با توجه به صحبتهایی که توی این تاپیک شده فعلا تصمیم دارم Ubuntu GNOME رو نصب کنم.


خوشحالم تصمیم گرفتین شروع کنین و انتخابتون هم خوبه ! خیلی خوب میشه که نتیجه بررسی هاتون را اینجا بگذارین تا شاید دوستان دیگه هم علاقه مند بشن.

----------


## harand1

سلام اگر مشکل اینترنت ندارید لینوکس بهشت برنامه نویسان هست

----------


## desatir7316

مگه تو لینوکس سرویس هارو نصب نمی کنید و یه ide و شورع به برنامه نویسی
توی ویندوزم همینه
فرقش چیه که می گن خیلی فرق داره؟
یه کم کار با سیستم عامل رو بدونید که هاست لینوکسی گرفتی گیر نکنی
دیگه فرق خاصی نداره

----------


## hamedarian2009

> مگه تو لینوکس سرویس هارو نصب نمی کنید و یه ide و شورع به برنامه نویسی
> توی ویندوزم همینه
> فرقش چیه که می گن خیلی فرق داره؟
> یه کم کار با سیستم عامل رو بدونید که هاست لینوکسی گرفتی گیر نکنی
> دیگه فرق خاصی نداره


من هم با شما موافقم ویندوز مخصوصا تو ایران باید باشه و نمیشه ازش گذشت. بهتره واسه تست و شبیه سازی هاست لینوکس ازهمون Virtual Box یا Vmware استفاده کنن

----------


## Unique

> فرقش چیه که می گن خیلی فرق داره؟


کی گفته فرق داره ؟ اصل قضیه که فرق نداره. روش کار کمی متفاوته ! اصلا بحث فرق از کجا اومد ؟




> من هم با شما موافقم ویندوز مخصوصا تو ایران باید باشه و نمیشه ازش گذشت. بهتره واسه تست و شبیه سازی هاست لینوکس ازهمون Virtual Box یا Vmware استفاده کنن


ایشون کی گفتن ویندوز تو ایران باید باشه که شما باهاشون موافقین ؟
چرا نمیشه ازش گذشت ؟ دلیلی غیر از مواردی که توی این دو صفحه تاپیک وجود داره ؟ میشه بگین که ما هم بدونیم ؟
چرا بهتره روی vmware یا virtual box نصب کنیم و اصلا به لینوکس مهاجرت نکنیم ؟ میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین ؟

----------


## hamedarian2009

> ایشون کی گفتن ویندوز تو ایران باید باشه که شما باهاشون موافقین ؟


 ایشون هم منظورشون این بود که مهاجرت به لینوکس نیازی نداره و توی ویندوز هم میشه برنامه نویسی کرد و تفاوتی نداره و موافقت من ازین لحاظ بود



> چرا بهتره روی vmware یا virtual box نصب کنیم و اصلا به لینوکس مهاجرت نکنیم ؟ میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین ؟


 چون لزومی نداره وقتی ویندوز تمام نیازهای مارو برطرف میکنه فقط  برای تست برنامه ها میشه از این نرم افزارها استفاده کرد



> چرا نمیشه ازش گذشت ؟ دلیلی غیر از مواردی که توی این دو صفحه تاپیک وجود داره ؟ میشه بگین که ما هم بدونیم ؟


اصل ماجرا اینجاست  ما در ایران بهترین نرم افزارهای جهان را که ممکنه در خارج از کشور هرکسی نتونه ازشون استفاده کنه به خاطر گرون بودنشون داریم رایگان استفاده میکنیم و در لینوکس دیگه نمیتونیم و حالا خوب یا بد این سفره پهنه و ماهم استفاده میکنیم به خاطر همین نمیشه از ویندوز گذشت
در اینکه لینوکس بهتر از ویندوز و مک هست شکی نیست و هروقت قانون کپی رایت در ایران هم اجرایی شد من اولین نفر خواهم بود که ویندوز رو حذف خواهم کرد و به لینوکس مهاجرت میکنم

----------


## H:Shojaei

با سلام...
واقعا تاپیک خوبی شده واسه امثال بنده که دیگه واقعا خسته شدم از micro-soft  :ناراحت:  سیستمم قطعاتش پایین بود ارتقاع دادم 2.5 خرجش کردم الآن توپ شده ولی واقعا همون بحث پایداریی سیستم عامل ویندوز که اصلا پایدار نیست داره اذیت میکنه همین که میفهمه آدم با پردازنده 5 هسته ای رم 8 و... بعد چند تا نصبو حذف کلا سیستم 10% کند تر میشه عذاب میده در صورتی که این همه هزینه کردی همین مشکل از بین بره  :افسرده: 
خلاصه گلایه از ویندوز زیاده...
غریب به 2 ساله سودای یونیکس تو سرمه چون همیشه به کیفیت فکر میکنم نه کمیت ولی میترسم برم سمتش چون اطلاعاتی نداشتم و به قول جناب Unique فکر میکردم که یه غول بی شاخو دمه که برم سمتش هیچی ازش نمیفهمم و وقتم الکی تلف میشه و نرم افزار نداره و حتی واسه پخش آهنگ باید برم یه عالمه دستورو نرم افزارو این چیزا یاد بگیرم...
ولی الآن برم بگردم ببینم دارم از همین الآن شروع شکنم...
فقط یه سوال یه چیزایی از مدریت سرور های لینوکس میدونم در حد خاطره تقریبا میشه گفت بازو بسته کردن پنل یه کنم بیشتر  :لبخند گشاده!: 
به نظر شما میتونم همراه با یادگیری خود لینوکس اینو هم پیش برم یا نه فقط باید اول خودشو یاد بگیرم بعد برم سمت مدریت سرورش؟؟

یه چیز دیگه اصلا واقعا کار با لینوکس نیاز به یادگیری داره یعنی باید بدونیم مثلا واسه مثلا یه انتقال فایل باید بریم یه جا یه چیزو فعال کنیم یا از طریق یا نرم افزار این کارو انجام بدیم و نمیدونم این طور چیزا یا نه واقعا راحته و فقط ازین جهت بد تو ذهنا جا افتاده؟؟

واسه برنامه نویسی هم که دیگه همه موافقن که لینوکس حرف نداره وقتی همه با این موافق باشن چرا نه؟؟
اصلا همه اینا به کنار لینوکس کلا کلاس داره (شوخی :لبخند گشاده!: )
امیدوارم بحث ادامه پیدا کنه و از نظرات و نکاتی که موجوده توسط اساتید بیشتر بهره مند بشیم...
فکر کنم اسپمم شد پستم نمیدونم ببخشید اگه شده...

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
منم یه سری اطلاعات دارم گفتم در اختیارتون قرار بدم امیدوارم مفید باشه.

باور کنید من به شخصه خیلی توی لینوکس راحت ترم تا توی ویندوز! شمایی که می گید ایران بخاطر نداشتن قوانین کپی رایت یکی از بهترین بستر های ویندوز هستش تا حالا درک نکردید که نصب یه نرم افزار کامل که برای نصبش تو ویندوز کلی حالتون گرفته می شه رو توی لینوکس با یه خط تایپ نصب کرد چه لذتی داره. (نصبشم اینجوریه : 

```
sudo apt-get install your_pack_name
```

)
شما یه بار امتحان کنید.

در ضمن explorer لینوکس خیلی جالب تره تا explorer ویندوز! شما توی لینوکس یه حس غریب دارید با هنگ و کرش کردن ! اما توی ویندوز هنگ رو یک یار دیرینه می بینید که اگر نباشه فکر می کنید یه جای کار اشتباهه :لبخند گشاده!:  ولی دور از شوخی خیلی توی لینوکس در مقابل کرش کردن راحت ترید چون می زنید force close من خودم به شخصه تا حالا برنامه ای ندیدم که در این حالت بسته نشه اما برنامه نویسان لینوکس به این هم اکتفا نکردند و بازم با یه دستور اومدن برای بستش راه حلی گذاشتند.

دستوراتی که توی لینوکس باید تایپ بشه فقط و فقط برای راحت تر کردن کارتون هستش و تمامشون جایگزین هایی هستند که زمانی که نمی خواهید وقتتون رو برای انجام دستور بصورت گرافیکی از دست بدید خیلی خیلی سریع می تونید اون رو با یه خط دستور انجام بدید.

دوستانی که هم محیط اوبنتو یونیتی رو می خواهند ببینند می تونند از اینجا اون رو بصورت آنلاین تست کنند.
بازم می گم شما توی بیشتر از 95% اوقات نیازی به وارد کردن دستور ندارید با اینکه می تونید از دستور استفاده کنید. توی اون 5% اوقات هم این قدر منابع کافی و فارسی هست که هیچ مشکلی ندارید.

در آخر هم شما رو به شرکت در جلسات گروه های لاگ (linux user group) شهر خودتون ( بیشترشون سایت دارند. سایت تهران اینجاست که از طریق قسمت لاگ های دیگر می تونید لاگ های چند تا استان دیگر رو پیدا کنید ولی بعضی هاشون نیستند از جلمه شهر خودمون.) دعوت می کنم خیلی بهتون کمک می کنه.

----------


## kazemimorteza

> من از gnome استفاده میکنم.سرعتشم خیلی خوب و عالیه و ui خیلی خوبی داره.از ویندوز خیلی بهترهپیشنهاد می کنم حتما نصبش کنید


خوب این اریوس AriOs هستش که به صورت پیش فرض محیط ubuntu و gnome روی اون قرار دارند.gnome خیلی از کلید های میانبرش شبیه ویندوز هستش .برای ما که متاسفانه با ویندوز بزرگ شدیم کار توش راحت تره. کشورهای بزرگ و عاقلتر دنیا مثل المان و ... سیستم عامل ملی شون لینوکسه و از گروهای توسعه دهنده لینوکس مثل canonical پشتییبانی مالی می کنند.

----------


## kazemimorteza

> دوستان لطفا این ویدئو رو ببینید و نظرتون رو بگید.
> آموزش نصب notepad++ روی لینوکس هست.
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=kN6dlROzsmw
> 
> درواقع میخوام بدونم کار درستی هست که از نرم افزار ویندوز داخل لینوکس استفاده کنیم؟


من  ویدیو را ندیم خوب gedit/Geany اینا هستن که.geny کد هینتش   هم خوبه.

----------


## kazemimorteza

> چون یادمه لینوکس یه پلیر ساده هم بصورت پیش فرض نداشت و باید سرچ می کردم تا یه نرم افزار مناسب اجرای فایلهای صوتی پیدا می شد
> 
> حالا که دیگه بحث برنامه نویسی هست


از arios استفاده کنید خیلی از نرم افزارهای کاربردی و پکیج ها روی اون قرار دارند.

----------


## محمد فدوی

> از arios استفاده کنید خیلی از نرم افزارهای کاربردی و پکیج ها روی اون قرار دارند.


توزیع آریوس چندسالی هست که دیگه آپدیت نشده و پروژه‌ش تعطیل شده.
از همه بهتر برای کاربرای تازه‌وارد همون Xubuntu یا Ubuntu GNOME هستش.

کسایی هم که مثل من حساسن پکیج‌هاشون ۱۰۰٪ به روز باشه بهتره برن سراغ Archlinux یا یکی از فرزندانش مثل Manjaro که عالی کار کرده. کلا توزیع‌های Rolling Relase خیلی بهتر آپدیت میشن تا اونجایی که Archlinux حداکثر ۲۴ ساعت تاخیر در به روز رسانی داره!!

یکی از ایرادهای اوبونتو اینه که یکم دیر به دیر مخازنش رو به روز میکنه.
در ضمن عرضه‌ی اوبونتو ۱۴.۱۰ یا همون تکشاخ آرمان گرا رو به همه لینوکسیا تبریک میگم!!!  :تشویق:

----------


## Unique

> ایشون هم منظورشون این بود که مهاجرت به لینوکس نیازی نداره و توی ویندوز هم میشه برنامه نویسی کرد و تفاوتی نداره و موافقت من ازین لحاظ بود


کل تاپیک در مورد اینه که به لینوکس مهاجرت کنیم  و محدودیت ها و موضوعات مربوطه را بدونیم ! تفاوت هم از زمین تا آسمونه و اصلا این دو سیستم عامل از پایه با هم تفاوت دارند.




> چون لزومی نداره وقتی ویندوز تمام نیازهای مارو برطرف میکنه فقط برای تست برنامه ها میشه از این نرم افزارها استفاده کرد


چی را میخواین تست کنین ؟ سایت شما اگه روی php و apache در سیستم عامل ویندوز کار کنه ! ۹۹٪ روی لینوکس هم کار میکنه و فقط ممکنه نیاز باشه چند تا permission را ست کنید که این اصلا تست لوکال نمیخواد ! آنلاین میشه تست کرد.




> اصل ماجرا اینجاست ما در ایران بهترین نرم افزارهای جهان را که ممکنه در خارج از کشور هرکسی نتونه ازشون استفاده کنه به خاطر گرون بودنشون داریم رایگان استفاده میکنیم و در لینوکس دیگه نمیتونیم و حالا خوب یا بد این سفره پهنه و ماهم استفاده میکنیم به خاطر همین نمیشه از ویندوز گذشت


برنامه نویس وب هیچ نرم افزاری نیاز نداره که بخواد ازش بگذره ! خیلی از نرم افزار های مورد استفاده ما برنامه نویسان وب هم به صورت رایگان و در اصل برای لینوکس طراحی و بهینه شده اند. ما هم بار ها اشاره کردیم که مثلا اگه کسی نیاز به برنامه ای داره که فقط روی ویندوز کار میده و جایگزین مناسب نداره لازم نیست مهاجرت کنه. ولی برنامه نویسان وب قادرند همه نیاز هاشون را برطرف کنند.




> در اینکه لینوکس بهتر از ویندوز و مک هست شکی نیست و هروقت قانون کپی رایت در ایران هم اجرایی شد من اولین نفر خواهم بود که ویندوز رو حذف خواهم کرد و به لینوکس مهاجرت میکنم


حرف از بهتر و بد تر بودن نیست ! حرف اینه که لینوکس میتونه باعث بشه مشکلات کمتر بشه ،‌هزینه ها صرف موارد ضروری تر بشه تا سخت افزار و غیره ، محیط کار روی پروژه به محیط production یا بهره برداری نهایی نزدیک بشه. و در نهایت رعایت قانون کپی رایت به واقعیت نزدیک بشه ! اینطوری که شما نظر میدین هیچوقت چنین قانونی اعمال نمیشه مگه با زور تحریم و این چیز ها.




> سیستمم قطعاتش پایین بود ارتقاع دادم 2.5 خرجش کردم الآن توپ شده


یک برنامه نویس واقعا به سیستمی با این مشخصات هیچ نیازی نداره و این پول را میتونه در پیشرفت کارش هزینه کنه ! حالا فکر کنین برای یک دفتر کار نیاز به ۵ یا شش تا از این سیستم ها پیدا کنید !




> یه چیز دیگه اصلا واقعا کار با لینوکس نیاز به یادگیری داره یعنی باید بدونیم مثلا واسه مثلا یه انتقال فایل باید بریم یه جا یه چیزو فعال کنیم یا از طریق یا نرم افزار این کارو انجام بدیم و نمیدونم این طور چیزا یا نه واقعا راحته و فقط ازین جهت بد تو ذهنا جا افتاده؟؟


شما یکبار امتحان کنید ! اونوقت به این طرز فکر فعلیتون فقط میخندین !




> اصلا همه اینا به کنار لینوکس کلا کلاس داره (شوخی)


چرا شوخی ؟ البته که داره اما وقتی یک community خیلی با حال وجود داره که همه به شما کمک میکنند و جوابتون را میدهند یا لاگ های شهر ها عموما فعال هستند نیاز به کلاس رفتن نیست. برای کار های پیش و پا افتاده که اصلا نیاز به هیچ کدوم از اینها نیست.

----------


## rezaonline.net

فقط kali بر پایه debian7 رو عشقه
تهه وحشته 
 :لبخند گشاده!: 
اند خلاف
تریپ خطرناک 

یه اسکرین شات بذارم از دسکتاپم همتون فرار کنید

----------


## SlowCode

من مدت ها بود که میخواستم کلا به سمت Ubuntu کوچ کنم ولی نمیتونستم!
از یه طرف نمیتونستم از بازی دست بکشم :لبخند گشاده!:  از یه طرف هم راندومان کار من تو ویندوز بیشتر از لینوکس بود. تو لینوکس کارام کند پیش میرفت.
ولی ویندوز اینقدر اینقدر واسه لپتاپم مشکل ساز شد که دیگه کلا پاکش کردم.
تو ویندوز با اینکه همه درایورهام نصب بود گاهی اوقات تاچ پد کار نمیکرد! وقتی که میخواستم روشنایی رو تغییر بدم سطح روشنایی 0٪ می شد! اواخر هم پیغام میداد Your windows license will expire soon هرچقدر هم کرک امتحان کردم جواب نداد!
مدتی هست که با Ubuntu کار میکنم تنها مشکلی که داره و پس از یکسال هنوز نتونستم حلش کنم به htaccess مربوط میشه.
کلا rewriteRule کار نمیکنه!
آقای شهرکی اگه یادتون باشه تو نشست شیرازم این مشکل رو داشتم و هنوز پابرجاست :لبخند گشاده!: ولی نمیخوام از ورژن ها پایین اوبونتو استفاده کنم.
آقای *شیخله* و آقای *Unique* شما به این مشکل بر نخوردین؟
الان وقتی با Yii روی پروژه کار میکنم مجبورم urlFormat رو روی Get تنظیم کنم!

----------


## MMSHFE

برای حل مشکل htaccess. خودتون تیم ویور بدین (پیام خصوصی یا پیامک) تا درستش کنم.

----------


## کامروا

> من مدت ها بود که میخواستم کلا به سمت Ubuntu کوچ کنم ولی نمیتونستم!
> از یه طرف نمیتونستم از بازی دست بکشم از یه طرف هم راندومان کار من تو ویندوز بیشتر از لینوکس بود. تو لینوکس کارام کند پیش میرفت.
> ولی ویندوز اینقدر اینقدر واسه لپتاپم مشکل ساز شد که دیگه کلا پاکش کردم.
> تو ویندوز با اینکه همه درایورهام نصب بود گاهی اوقات تاچ پد کار نمیکرد! وقتی که میخواستم روشنایی رو تغییر بدم سطح روشنایی 0٪ می شد! اواخر هم پیغام میداد Your windows license will expire soon هرچقدر هم کرک امتحان کردم جواب نداد!
> مدتی هست که با Ubuntu کار میکنم تنها مشکلی که داره و پس از یکسال هنوز نتونستم حلش کنم به htaccess مربوط میشه.
> کلا rewriteRule کار نمیکنه!
> آقای شهرکی اگه یادتون باشه تو نشست شیرازم این مشکل رو داشتم و هنوز پابرجاستولی نمیخوام از ورژن ها پایین اوبونتو استفاده کنم.
> آقای *شیخله* و آقای *Unique* شما به این مشکل بر نخوردین؟
> الان وقتی با Yii روی پروژه کار میکنم مجبورم urlFormat رو روی Get تنظیم کنم!


توی ترمینال اینو بزن :
sudo a2enmod rewrite

توی فایل تنظیمات آپاچی، قسمت <Directory /var/www/> از حالت زیر :
AllowOverride None
تغییر بدید به :
AllowOverride All

بعدشم apache رو restart کنید :
sudo service apache2 restart

----------


## rezaonline.net

> آقای *شیخله* و آقای *Unique* شما به این مشکل بر نخوردین؟


آقای کامروا پاسخ دقیق رو دادن 
من یه پیشنهاد بهتر دارم برات .
nginx نصب کن خیلی راحت استفاده کن .
apt-get install nginx php5-fpm

----------


## MMSHFE

مشکلشون با تیم ویور حل شد.

----------


## hamedarian2009

آقای Unique با تشکر از پاسخ هاتون من 4 سالی هست که لینوکس اوبونتو رو داخل Vmware دارم و کار میکنم به علت اینکه یکسری نرم افزارهایی که کار میکردم مثل Visual Studio نخواستم که مهاجرت کنم به لینوکس 
اینجا صحبت از نسخه Ubuntu GNOME شده آیا فرق خاصی بین Ubuntu خالی با این هست و امکانات یکی از دیگری بیشتره یا خیر؟

----------


## MMSHFE

فقط محیطش بجای Unity از GNOME استفاده میکنه. یکم ظاهرش نزدیکتره به ویندوز وگرنه هسته هر دو سیستم یکیه.

----------


## Mohammadsgh

من به پیشنهاد آقای شهرکی ubuntu gnome رو نصب کردم.خیلی عالی و خوبه :لبخند: فقط هنگام بالا اومدن یه خورده پر پر میزنه :لبخند:

----------


## hamedarian2009

> من به پیشنهاد آقای شهرکی ubuntu gnome رو نصب کردم.خیلی عالی و خوبهفقط هنگام بالا اومدن یه خورده پر پر میزنه


فکر نمیکنم ربطی به سیستم عامل داشته باشه مربوط به سخت افزارتونه

----------


## Unique

> آقای Unique با تشکر از پاسخ هاتون من 4 سالی هست که لینوکس اوبونتو رو داخل Vmware دارم و کار میکنم به علت اینکه یکسری نرم افزارهایی که کار میکردم مثل Visual Studio نخواستم که مهاجرت کنم به لینوکس


پس یا کار desktop میکنید یا net. هم کار میکیند و قطعا لینوکس با Visual Studio سازگاری نداره ! توی لینوکس میتونید با qt و python نرم افزار های gui بنویسین که هم روی ویندوز و هم لینوکس به خوبی کار میکنند ! Lazarus هم خوبه و اگه پاسکال یا دلفی (Object Pascal) کار کرده باشین سورستو نرا میتونید روی هم لینوکس و هم ویندوز راحت Compile کنید. برای Net. پروژه Mono هست اما من ازش استفاده نکردم.




> اینجا صحبت از نسخه Ubuntu GNOME شده آیا فرق خاصی بین Ubuntu خالی با این هست و امکانات یکی از دیگری بیشتره یا خیر؟


Gnome یکا Desktop Environment هست. بر خلاف ویندوز که شما به یک Desktop که همون ویندوز هست محدود هستین توی لینوکس Desktop هایی زیاید وجود داره از جمله Gnome ، Unity , Xfce , Cinnamon , Mate , LXDE , Ambient , Trinity و خیلی خیلی دیگه.Distro ها یا همون توزیع ها میان بر اساس چند Desktop ارائه میشوند (راستی KDE را یادم رفت) :

Ubuntu با Unity
Kubuntu یا KDE
Lubuntu با LXDE 
Xubuntu با XFCE و ...

راستش من قصد مقایسه را ندارم ! آخه هر کدوم طرفدار های خاص خودش را داره اما من وقتی Unity را دیدم خیلی ازش خوشم اومد (بر خلاف خیلی ها) اصلا شبیه به ویندوز نبود و ساده و با حال بود ! اما من بر خلاف جناب شهرکی برای کسانی که میوان شبیه ویندزو باشه Gnome را پیشنهاد نمیکنم (خیلی ازش بد شنیدم) بهتره از Cinnamon استفاده کنند ! نیاز نیست Ubuntu نصب کنید و برین Mint نصب کنین. خودش پیش فرض Cinnamon داره و خیلی هم Stable هست و بر پایه Ubuntu هم هستش.

این مقاله میتونه خیلی مفید باشه.

یکی از دوستان به Kali اشاره کرد هبود که به نظر من برای تازه کار ها مناسب نیست ! اول Mint بعد هم Ubuntu (ترجیحا Unity).

----------


## rezaonline.net

> یکی از دوستان به Kali اشاره کرد هبود که به نظر من برای تازه کار ها مناسب نیست ! اول Mint بعد هم Ubuntu (ترجیحا Unity).


برای تازه کارها هیچ چیز بهتر از گشتن توی ubuntu software center لذت نمیده .
توی kali از این خبرا نیست .
من قصدم این نبود بگم تازه کارها بیان سمتش چون هم نصبش مشکله هم کار کردن باهاش به نسبت سختتره .
برای تازه کارها هیچ چیز بهتر از اوبونتو نیست (البته جسارت به کهنه کارهایی که با اوبونتو کار میکنن نباشه)

در مورد دسکتاپهها هم دوستان تازه کار دقت کنن میتونید روی هر توزیعی چندین دسکتاپ نصب کنید و سویچ کنید بینشون .
پس برید بازار آخرین نسخه اوبونتو رو بخرید و شروع کنید به ور رفتن باهاش .
یه درایوتون رو خالی کنید و لینوکس رو کنار ویندوز بدون هیچ گونه تداخلی نصب کنید و استفاده کنید .

----------


## MMSHFE

البته نیاز به خرید و خرج کردن پول هم نیست. اکثر توزیعهای لینوکس (منجمله Ubuntu) توی سایتشون بطور رایگان برای دانلود گذاشته شده.

----------


## فرزند کوروش

> البته نیاز به خرید و خرج کردن پول هم نیست. اکثر توزیعهای لینوکس  (منجمله Ubuntu) توی سایتشون بطور رایگان برای دانلود گذاشته شده.


امان از پهنای باند
به ما که برای CentOS پیام میده 120 ساعت :D

----------


## MMSHFE

از کافی نت دانلود کنید.

----------


## Veteran

بخرید و خودتون رو زجر ندید :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## فرزند کوروش

> بخرید و خودتون رو زجر ندید


آقا دو تا پاساژ کامپیوتر رفتم تو کرج. اصن نمیدونن لینوکس چیه!!!!!!1
میگن خب یه چیز دیگه نصب کن
میگم سیستم عامله اینجوری میشن :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Mohammadsgh

centos هم خوبه.باهاش یه سرور کوچیک تو شرکت راه انداخیتم ولی نصبش یه خورده مشکله

----------


## MMSHFE

بابا این دوره و زمونه 1 گیگ دیگه چیه که بخواین بخاطرش در به در دنبال نسخه واسه خرید بگردین. کسانی که پکیج PHP رو تهیه کردن یک نسخه Ubuntu داخلش هست که میتونن استفاده کنن. ضمناً میتونید از فروشگاههای اینترنتی نرم افزار تهیه کنید که هرجا باشین با پست میفرستن براتون.

----------


## Unique

از طریق این سایت میتونید بخرید. البته من هم همیشه دانلود میکنم (یک شب از اینترنت شبانه را بگذارید برای توزیع مورد نظرتون و فیلم و سریال و بازی دانلود نکنید).

----------


## سوداگر

> من خودم از جمله آدم های خوش شانسی بودم که کارت گرافیکم intel بود و چون  به صورت سورس باز توسط Intel ارائه شده بود بهترین driver براش نوشته شده و  به خوبی کار میده. در مورد nvidia و ati موضوع متفاوته ! یعنی بستگی داره  کارت گرافیک شما چی باشه. من روی ۸ تا سیستم با کارت گرافیک های nvidia و  ati که ubuntu 12.04 نصب میکردم روی همه غیر از یکی نصب شد و اون یکی که  ati بود با مشکلاتی همراه میشد. راستش من وقت صرفش نکردم چون درایور آزاد  نتونسته بود به خوبی عمل کنه و کارت گرافیک دیگه ای خریدم و مشکل حل شد.
> 
> در کل میخوام بگم وقتی شرکت هایی مثل nvidia و ati موارد مورد نیاز برای  نوشتن درایور مناسب را به صورت آزاد منتشر نمیکنند (البته گویا قراره این  کار انجام بشه اما من خبر خاصی ازش ندارم) این مشکلات ممکنه پیش بیاد. پس  اگه نمیخواین با سیستمتون بازی کنین و برای بازی کردن هر یکی دو سالی  ارتقاء بدین با این قیمت های نجومی قطعات. بهتره از همون Intel یا nvidia و  ati پشتبانی شده استفاده کنین.


امرور یه مطلبی دیدم در مورد کامپایل هسته لینوکس. یه جمله این بود که وقتی خودمون هسته رو کامپایل کنیم کارت گرافیک من( ati ) رو شناسایی میکنه! واقعا درسته؟ کسی امتحان کرده؟ ممنون

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
من intel دارم شناخت.
ati هم شنیدم می شناسه.
تنها مشکلی که هست با کارت گرافیک های nvidia هست که اونم زیاد مشکلی ایجاد نمی کنه.

----------


## rezaonline.net

> تنها مشکلی که هست با کارت گرافیک های nvidia هست که اونم زیاد مشکلی ایجاد نمی کنه.


کارت گرافیک من nvidia ست که البته لب تاپه .
اوبونتو نمیشناسه باید نصبش کنی به جاش گرافیک پیشفرض رو میشناسه 
فقط مشکلی روی اوبونتو که ایجاد میکنه جفت گرافیک همزمان کار میکنن و این باعث میشه سیستم داغ کنه
نصبش که بکنید ظاهرا مشکل باید حل بشه .
روی kali این مشکل رو ندارم من P;

----------


## کامروا

> فقط مشکلی روی اوبونتو که ایجاد میکنه جفت گرافیک همزمان کار میکنن و این باعث میشه سیستم داغ کنه


چرا bumblee نصب نمیکنید؟

----------


## Tarragon

بله درسته آقا رضا اما این درایور توسط خود nvidia داده نشده! و درایور ها فکر کنم ماله xOrg بود!(یادم نیست  :لبخند گشاده!: ) اما با این حال به خوبی درایور اصلی نیست برای کار کردن با هم هم می تونید از bumblee استفاده کرد که آقا کامرا فرمودن.

----------


## cpuram

روی دسکتاپ gnome اصلا نمیشه کار کرد.یه new folder هم درست نمیشه

----------


## سمیه123

سلام دوستان.
من برنامه نویسم ولی هیچی از برنامه نویسی  هیچی بلد نیستم. :ناراحت: 
درواقع از پایه ضعیفم تریبا برنامه نویسی سی پلاس ویژوال بیسیک و طراحی وب  رو کار کردم ولی با سی پلاس مشکل دارم الانم دارم ویژوال استادیو کار میکنم چون مجبورم و دانشجوم.
خودمم خیلی دوس دارم که ی برنامه نویس خوب بشم میشه کمکم کنید من چکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟ :ناراحت:

----------


## arash691

> سلام دوستان.
> من برنامه نویسم ولی هیچی از برنامه نویسی  هیچی بلد نیستم.
> درواقع از پایه ضعیفم تریبا برنامه نویسی سی پلاس ویژوال بیسیک و طراحی وب  رو کار کردم ولی با سی پلاس مشکل دارم الانم دارم ویژوال استادیو کار میکنم چون مجبورم و دانشجوم.
> خودمم خیلی دوس دارم که ی برنامه نویس خوب بشم میشه کمکم کنید من چکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟


به تاپیک استارتر ربطی نداره هاااااااا !  :متفکر:

----------


## arta.nasiri

دوستان لطفا نظرتون رو در مورد CentOS هم بیان کنید.

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
والا من دانلودش کردم که نصبش کنم اما متاسفانه این قدر سخت و پیچیده بود که بعد از ۴-۵ بار نصب که دفعه آخر فهمیدم نصبش کنم اینقدر داخلش به مشکل خوردم که در آخر پاکش کردم.
ولی با ایین وضعیت که از لحاظ حجم هم ۳ برابر اوبنتو هست(!) باز هم در سرور ها این نسخه رو بیشتر دیدم که نصب می کنند تا اوبنتو که خیلی دوست دارم چراشو بدونم.
دوستانی که باهاش کار می کنند لطفا مارو هم راهنمایی کنند.

----------


## cpuram

> سلام
> والا من دانلودش کردم که نصبش کنم اما متاسفانه این قدر سخت و پیچیده بود که بعد از ۴-۵ بار نصب که دفعه آخر فهمیدم نصبش کنم اینقدر داخلش به مشکل خوردم که در آخر پاکش کردم.
> ولی با ایین وضعیت که از لحاظ حجم هم ۳ برابر اوبنتو هست(!) باز هم در سرور ها این نسخه رو بیشتر دیدم که نصب می کنند تا اوبنتو که خیلی دوست دارم چراشو بدونم.
> دوستانی که باهاش کار می کنند لطفا مارو هم راهنمایی کنند.


منم یه بار نصبش کردم.به نظرم اون تخصصی برای سرور راه انداختن مثلا شما با ویندوز xp هم میتونی سایت راه بندازی ولی باهاش نمیتونی چن تا سیستم رو کلاستر کنی.

----------


## Unique

اگه بخواین اینطوری فکر کنین که لینوکس کلی توزیع داره و باید وقتتون را صرف نصب و استفاده از توزیع ها بکنیید. برای تازه کار ها بهترین گزینه mint و ubuntu هستش.
cent os مبتنی بر توزیع رد هت هست. در مورد اینکه cent os بیشترین استفاده را در سرور ها داره بله یه زمانی اینطوری بود ! اما الان فکر نکنم ! دبیان در حلا حاظر از همه بیشتر استفاده میشه. (البت هخیلی به روز نیستم و اگه دارم اشتباه میکنم کسی اصلاح کنه ! از سال ۲۰۱۲ تا اونجا که میدونم دبیان پیشی گرفت).

اما قبل از cent os نام هایی مثل Mageia ،‌ OpenSUSE ، Fedor , Arch به ذهن میاد. اما باز هم میگم بهترین برای تازه کار ها Mint و Ubuntu هستند.

----------


## کامروا

> روی دسکتاپ gnome اصلا نمیشه کار کرد.یه new folder هم درست نمیشه


چطور نمیشه!
از توی Gnome Tweak ، بخش Desktop، گزینه Icons On Desktop انتخاب کنید.

به همین راحتی...

----------


## arta.nasiri

> اگه بخواین اینطوری فکر کنین که لینوکس کلی توزیع داره و باید وقتتون را صرف نصب و استفاده از توزیع ها بکنیید. برای تازه کار ها بهترین گزینه mint و ubuntu هستش.
> cent os مبتنی بر توزیع رد هت هست. در مورد اینکه cent os بیشترین استفاده را در سرور ها داره بله یه زمانی اینطوری بود ! اما الان فکر نکنم ! دبیان در حلا حاظر از همه بیشتر استفاده میشه. (البت هخیلی به روز نیستم و اگه دارم اشتباه میکنم کسی اصلاح کنه ! از سال ۲۰۱۲ تا اونجا که میدونم دبیان پیشی گرفت).
> 
> اما قبل از cent os نام هایی مثل Mageia ،‌ OpenSUSE ، Fedor , Arch به ذهن میاد. اما باز هم میگم بهترین برای تازه کار ها Mint و Ubuntu هستند.


من centOs رو از 2 سال پیش که مجبور بودم سروری رو مدیریتم کنم دنبالش رفتم و از اون موقع چون اطلاعاتی در موردش کسب کرده بود رو سیستمم نصب کردم و باهاش هنوزم که هنوز کار میکنم که واسه من تا حالا خوب جواب داده حداقل نیازهامو برطرف کرده. ولی چون سراغ توزیع های دیگه نرفتم تا حالا گفتم نظر دوستان رو در موردش بدونم. چون دیدم اکثرا رو ubuntu بحث میشه گفتم شاید نسبت به این بهتر باشه و این دلیلی باشه بیام سمتش.

----------


## Unique

> من centOs رو از 2 سال پیش که مجبور بودم سروری رو مدیریتم کنم دنبالش رفتم و از اون موقع چون اطلاعاتی در موردش کسب کرده بود رو سیستمم نصب کردم و باهاش هنوزم که هنوز کار میکنم که واسه من تا حالا خوب جواب داده حداقل نیازهامو برطرف کرده. ولی چون سراغ توزیع های دیگه نرفتم تا حالا گفتم نظر دوستان رو در موردش بدونم. چون دیدم اکثرا رو ubuntu بحث میشه گفتم شاید نسبت به این بهتر باشه و این دلیلی باشه بیام سمتش.


موضوع بهتر یا بد تر بودن نیست ! هر کسی با یک توزیعی شروع میکنه و ممکنه عوض کنه یا تا ابد باهاش بمونه ! دلیل اینکه از ubuntu و Mint صحبت شده ،‌سادگی نصب ،‌ نصب بودن ابزار پر استفاده و کلا مدیریت بسته های دبیان یا apt هست که خیلی سر راست تره به نظر من ! (خیلی نظر شخصی هست و شاید خیلی مخالف داشته باشه) در واقع اگه distrowatch را بررسی کنید متوجه میشین که mint و ubuntu فاصله معنا داری گرفته اند. اما من دلیلی نمیبینم وقتی شما با cent os راحتی و کار کردی بیای سمت ubuntu ! روی vps ها هم معمولا چندین توزیع نصب میشن که ubuntu و debian هم مثل cent os امکان نصب دارند !

----------


## MMSHFE

یکسری تفاوتها قطعاً وجود داره وگرنه توزیع های مختلف بوجود نمیومد. مهمترین تفاوت این دو توزیع (CentOS و Ubuntu) منشأ اونهاست که در CentOS ریشه در RedHat Enterprise Linux و در Ubuntu توزیع Debian هست و باعث میشه شما توی CentOS با فایلهای RPM و مدیر پکیج yum و در Ubuntu با فایلهای DEB و مدیر پکیج apt کار کنید. اینکه کدوم بهتره واقعاً مشخص نیست چون تقریباً کارآیی یکسانی دارن ولی معمولاً Ubuntu بروزتره و هر دو سال یکبار یک نسخه Stable با پشتیبانی طولانی ارائه میده و هر 6 ماه یکبار هم Minor Upgrade میده و درنتیجه بطور معمول مخازن Ubuntu بروزتر هستن. ازطرفی خیلی از کسانی که با CentOS کار میکنن، عدم تغییرات مرتب اون رو دلیلی بر پایداری بیشترش میدونن. این نکته هم بد نیست گفته بشه که درسته که Ubuntu حداکثر هر دوسال یکبار یک نسخه ماژور منتشر میکنه ولی این نسخه ها حداکثر 5 سال پشتیبانی بلندمدت دارن ولی برای مثال، در سال 2010 نسخه 5 توزیع CentOS عرضه شد و تا حالا چندین زیرنسخه براش اومده و تا 2020 (یعنی 10 سال) پشتیبانی بلندمدت داره.
تفاوت بعدی وقتی مهم میشه که شما میخواین از این سیستمها برای مدیریت هاستینگ خودتون استفاده کنید. از اونجا که نرم افزارهای بزرگ مدیریت هاستینگ مثل InterWorx و cPanel روی RHEL ارائه میشن، فقط روی CentOS بصورت پایدار قابل نصب هستن و درنتیجه اگه برای مدیریت هاستینگ میخواین سراغ لینوکس بیاین، احتمالاً CentOS بهترین توزیعی هست که میتونید ازش استفاده کنید. بخصوص که الان دیگه رسماً بخشی از خود RedHat شده (*لینک*).
یکسری تفاوتهای جزئی دیگه هم بین این دو توزیع هست - مثل بحث امنیت (Ubuntu بطور پیشفرض از sudo استفاده میکنه و کاربر root رو غیرفعال کرده) یا مبحث توزیعها و مخازن و... که زیاد مهم نیست چون روی خیلی از کاربران تأثیر خاصی نداره.

----------


## rezaonline.net

centos برای دستکتاپ مناسب نیست :) به جاش از فدورا استفاده کنید .

روی سرور هم اوبونتو واقعا خیلی خوشدست هست (من سرورهام اوبونتو هستن) 
کلا اوبونتو یاد بگیرید همه جا به دردتون میخوره

----------


## MMSHFE

آقا رضا تا حالا با پنل مدیریت cPanel کار کردی؟ خیلی جاها Stability توزیعهای مبتنی بر RHEL شما رو از خیلی از دردسرها راحت میکنه. برای دسکتاپ و کارای شخصی و حتی سرور شخصی مثل VPS و... حرف شما کاملاً صحیحه و Ubuntu خیلی خوبه ولی وقتی پای هاستینگ بیاد وسط اونوقت CentOS واقعاً رقیب نداره. شما پرفورمنس CSF رو روی Ubuntu و CentOS مقایسه کردین؟

----------


## hamedarian2009

تا اونجایی که من بلدم در لینوکس درایو بندی هارد دیسک نداریم و هارد دیسک به صورت یکپارچه هست و به صورت سلسله مراتبی آدرس دهی می شود؟ سوالی که پیش میاد اگه یه موقع سیستم عامل خراب بشه یا بالا نیاد در صورت نصب مجدد اونوقت کلیه اطلاعات موجود در هارد دیسک از بین نخواهد رفت؟ در ویندوز سیستم عامل را روی درایو سی نصب میکنیم و در صورت خرابی سیستم عامل دیگر درایوها دچار مشکل نمی شوند و اطلاعات شخصی مان روی هارد دیسک از بین نمی روند اما در لینوکس چگونه است؟

----------


## MMSHFE

توی لینوکس هم پارتیشن بندی داریم.

----------


## محمد فدوی

> تا اونجایی که من بلدم در لینوکس درایو بندی هارد دیسک نداریم و هارد دیسک به صورت یکپارچه هست و به صورت سلسله مراتبی آدرس دهی می شود؟ سوالی که پیش میاد اگه یه موقع سیستم عامل خراب بشه یا بالا نیاد در صورت نصب مجدد اونوقت کلیه اطلاعات موجود در هارد دیسک از بین نخواهد رفت؟ در ویندوز سیستم عامل را روی درایو سی نصب میکنیم و در صورت خرابی سیستم عامل دیگر درایوها دچار مشکل نمی شوند و اطلاعات شخصی مان روی هارد دیسک از بین نمی روند اما در لینوکس چگونه است؟


خیر اینطور نیست. شما در گنو/لینوکس هم پارتیشن‌های مختلفی دارید و تازه خیلی هم متنوع‌تر و پرتعدادتر از ویندوز. شما هر فولدری رو که دوست داشته باشید میتونید بصورت یه پارتیشن به سیستم‌عامل معرفی کنید.
مثلا مرسوم‌ترین کار اینه که فولدر home/ خودش یه پارتیشن میشه و در صورت خرابی دیگه اطلاعات Home نمی‌پره! روی خیلی از سرورها اطلاعات بانک اطلاعاتی رو توی data/ نگه داری میکنن تا بازم  در صورت خرابی این بخش از دست نره و خیلی کارای دیگه از این دست.
این در صورتیه که توی ویندوز جداسازی یه بخش از فایل‌سیستم از بقیه‌ش معمولا بصورت یه ترفند خیلی حرفه‌ای انجام میشه! چیزی که توی لینوکس بصورت خیلی عادی وجود داره.

----------


## arta.nasiri

> یکسری تفاوتها قطعاً وجود داره وگرنه توزیع های مختلف بوجود نمیومد. مهمترین تفاوت این دو توزیع (CentOS و Ubuntu) منشأ اونهاست که در CentOS ریشه در RedHat Enterprise Linux و در Ubuntu توزیع Debian هست و باعث میشه شما توی CentOS با فایلهای RPM و مدیر پکیج yum و در Ubuntu با فایلهای DEB و مدیر پکیج apt کار کنید. اینکه کدوم بهتره واقعاً مشخص نیست چون تقریباً کارآیی یکسانی دارن ولی معمولاً Ubuntu بروزتره و هر دو سال یکبار یک نسخه Stable با پشتیبانی طولانی ارائه میده و هر 6 ماه یکبار هم Minor Upgrade میده و درنتیجه بطور معمول مخازن Ubuntu بروزتر هستن. ازطرفی خیلی از کسانی که با CentOS کار میکنن، عدم تغییرات مرتب اون رو دلیلی بر پایداری بیشترش میدونن. این نکته هم بد نیست گفته بشه که درسته که Ubuntu حداکثر هر دوسال یکبار یک نسخه ماژور منتشر میکنه ولی این نسخه ها حداکثر 5 سال پشتیبانی بلندمدت دارن ولی برای مثال، در سال 2010 نسخه 5 توزیع CentOS عرضه شد و تا حالا چندین زیرنسخه براش اومده و تا 2020 (یعنی 10 سال) پشتیبانی بلندمدت داره.
> تفاوت بعدی وقتی مهم میشه که شما میخواین از این سیستمها برای مدیریت هاستینگ خودتون استفاده کنید. از اونجا که نرم افزارهای بزرگ مدیریت هاستینگ مثل InterWorx و cPanel روی RHEL ارائه میشن، فقط روی CentOS بصورت پایدار قابل نصب هستن و درنتیجه اگه برای مدیریت هاستینگ میخواین سراغ لینوکس بیاین، احتمالاً CentOS بهترین توزیعی هست که میتونید ازش استفاده کنید. بخصوص که الان دیگه رسماً بخشی از خود RedHat شده (*لینک*).
> یکسری تفاوتهای جزئی دیگه هم بین این دو توزیع هست - مثل بحث امنیت (Ubuntu بطور پیشفرض از sudo استفاده میکنه و کاربر root رو غیرفعال کرده) یا مبحث توزیعها و مخازن و... که زیاد مهم نیست چون روی خیلی از کاربران تأثیر خاصی نداره.


دقیقا طبق فرمایشاتتون centos در مورد بروز رسانی مخازنش یکم اذیت میکنه! بطوری که تا همین ورژن 7 که چند ماه پیش اومد php 5.3 به بالا رو ساپورت نمیکرد. و به نظرم همین دلیل باعث میشد که اکثر هاستینگ ها php 5.3 به بالا رو ساپورت نکنن.

----------


## hamedarian2009

> خیر اینطور نیست. شما در گنو/لینوکس هم پارتیشن‌های مختلفی دارید و تازه خیلی هم متنوع‌تر و پرتعدادتر از ویندوز. شما هر فولدری رو که دوست داشته باشید میتونید بصورت یه پارتیشن به سیستم‌عامل معرفی کنید.
> مثلا مرسوم‌ترین کار اینه که فولدر home/ خودش یه پارتیشن میشه و در صورت خرابی دیگه اطلاعات Home نمی‌پره! روی خیلی از سرورها اطلاعات بانک اطلاعاتی رو توی data/ نگه داری میکنن تا بازم  در صورت خرابی این بخش از دست نره و خیلی کارای دیگه از این دست.
> این در صورتیه که توی ویندوز جداسازی یه بخش از فایل‌سیستم از بقیه‌ش معمولا بصورت یه ترفند خیلی حرفه‌ای انجام میشه! چیزی که توی لینوکس بصورت خیلی عادی وجود داره.


با تشکر از پاسختون حالا توی هارد دیسک من 300 گیگابایت اطلاعات شخصی هست در صورت مهاجرت کامل به لینوکس میشه این اطلاعات را حذف نکرد؟

----------


## MMSHFE

بله میتونید. موقع نصب، اگه طبق راهنما عمل کنید، میشه لینوکس رو توی یکی از درایوها نصب کنید و به بقیه پارتیشنها دست نزنید.

----------


## Unique

درمورد cpanel و stability روی RHEL و CentOs راستش خیلی ها به مشکل نمیخورن ! مخصوصا روی vps‌ !  cpanel خودش کلی بار اضافی میگذاره و اصلا نیاز نیست نصب کنیم.

اما راستش من تا حالا اکثر مقالات و سوال و جواب هایی که خوندم همه Debian را پیشنهاد میدهند. RHEL تا اونجا که من میدونم commercial هستش و اصلا از بحث ما خارج میشه. به عنوان نمونه برای مقایسه ها ؛

http://www.garron.me/en/linux/centos-vs-debian.html
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6...as-a-server-os

کلا این مقایسه ها زیاد به نظر من درست نیست ، یک زمانی شما میخواین Litespeed و Apache را قیاس کنید ! اونوقت اصلا جای حرف نیست. اما در مورد توزیع ها آنچنان تفاوتی نمیکنه مخصوصا برای یک sysadmin ! در ضمن ما برنامه نویس هستیم و sys admin نیستیم ! نمیگم نمیتونیم یک سرور را config کنیم ! اما من با همه تجربه ای که دارم ترجیح میدم کار را بدم دست اهل فنش ! که اکثر عشق cent os هستند ! اما مهم نیست چون اون ها باید پاسخگو باشند ! حالا مشکل خودشه میخواد نسخه های جدید نرم افزار ها و سرویس ها را چطوری نصب کنه ! با یک خط دستور یا با کامپایل کردن و توی سر خودش و سیستم زدن !

----------


## rezaonline.net

> آقا رضا تا حالا با پنل مدیریت cPanel کار کردی؟ خیلی جاها Stability توزیعهای مبتنی بر RHEL شما رو از خیلی از دردسرها راحت میکنه. برای دسکتاپ و کارای شخصی و حتی سرور شخصی مثل VPS و... حرف شما کاملاً صحیحه و Ubuntu خیلی خوبه ولی وقتی پای هاستینگ بیاد وسط اونوقت CentOS واقعاً رقیب نداره. شما پرفورمنس CSF رو روی Ubuntu و CentOS مقایسه کردین؟


سلام
با سی پنل کار کردم با پنل مدیریتیشم کار کردم اما نه زیاد 
حرف شما رو قبول دارم امکانات و ابزاری که کنترل پنل ها در دسترس میذارن خیلی خوب هست اما بیشتر تاکیدم این بود که مثلا اگه اوبونتو کار کنید میتونید یه دستی هم توی سرور شخصی داشته باشید .

یعنی میشه گفت یه توزیع همه کاره است به نحوی :)

مصرف منابع آپاچی و mysql روی centos 6.3 با ubuntu 12.4 lts رو تجربه دارم جفتشو که یک سایت بود در برهه ای از زمان مجبور شدم از centos استفاده کنم که جالب بود البته مصرف منابع کمتری داشتن این سرویس ها روش .

----------


## [younes]

*
مشکلات من بعد از مهاجرت به گنو/لینوکس*
از دو سال پیش از اوبونتو به عنوان سیستم عامل اصلی به جای مایکروسافت ویندوز استفاده میکردم و تقریبا هیچ مشکلی نداشت بغیر از نشناختن کارت گرافیک در حین نصب که به هر سختی بود نصبش کردم ، اما مشکلات اصلی من با 14.04 شروع شد :1-کارت گرافیک من رو نمی شناخت و تا نسخه مناسب درایور رو پیدا کنم پدرم در اومد 2- در توسعه اندروید دستگاه مجازی genymotion رو خیلی کند اجرا میکرد و در بخش صدا مشکل اساسی داشت 3-در محیط KDE دستگاه مجازی genymotion رو اجرا نمیکرد و با چند روز وقت صرف کردن تونستم به جواب برسم 4- در توسعه وب و برنامه نویسی php  و در lamp در mod_rewrite مشکل اساسی داره  و خطای 505  میده در حالی که من همه چیز رو طبق مستندات پیش بردم و 5- کیفیت صدا وتصویر در کل افتضاحه 
و چند مشکل دیگه  که شاید به دلیل تازه کاری من هستند*

مشکل فلج کننده برای من در اوبنتو 14.04*
 وقتی کرنل را طبق معمول آپدیت کردم و بعد از ربوت اجباری دیگه نتونستم وارد بشم و با صفحه ای سیاه رو برو میشم  و شاید نتونم دیگه کاریش کنم
سوالی که برای من پیش اومده اینه که چرا چیزی رو که از پایداریش اطمینان ندارند در مخزن اصلی منتشر میکنند؟ البته توقعی هم نیست که بتونند از تمام  سخت افزار ها با این همه تنوع پشتیبانی کنند اما نسبت به این مسئول هستند. 
فایل ها و پرژه هام که هیچ میشه با live DVD  یه کاریش کرد اما زمان هدر رفته در دانلود و نصب و پیکربندی برنامه هارو چکار کنم؟!

*به گنو/لینوکس وفادار میمونم اما به اوبونتو باز نخواهم گشت.*
به نظر شما کدوم توضیع رو میشه بهش اطمینان کرد؟ cent os 7 چه طوره؟ 
توقعات من از لینوکس => پایداری سیستم ، و محدوده کاربری من => برنامه نویسی وب php، موبایل اندروید ، جاوا گیم و برنامه blender

----------


## R_Rajaee_Rad

> *
> مشکلات من بعد از مهاجرت به گنو/لینوکس*
> از دو سال پیش از اوبونتو به عنوان سیستم عامل اصلی به جای مایکروسافت ویندوز استفاده میکردم و تقریبا هیچ مشکلی نداشت بغیر از نشناختن کارت گرافیک در حین نصب که به هر سختی بود نصبش کردم ، اما مشکلات اصلی من با 14.04 شروع شد :1-کارت گرافیک من رو نمی شناخت و تا نسخه مناسب درایور رو پیدا کنم پدرم در اومد 2- در توسعه اندروید دستگاه مجازی genymotion رو خیلی کند اجرا میکرد و در بخش صدا مشکل اساسی داشت 3-در محیط KDE دستگاه مجازی genymotion رو اجرا نمیکرد و با چند روز وقت صرف کردن تونستم به جواب برسم 4- در توسعه وب و برنامه نویسی php  و در lamp در mod_rewrite مشکل اساسی داره  و خطای 505  میده در حالی که من همه چیز رو طبق مستندات پیش بردم و 5- کیفیت صدا وتصویر در کل افتضاحه 
> و چند مشکل دیگه  که شاید به دلیل تازه کاری من هستند*
> 
> مشکل فلج کننده برای من در اوبنتو 14.04*
>  وقتی کرنل را طبق معمول آپدیت کردم و بعد از ربوت اجباری دیگه نتونستم وارد بشم و با صفحه ای سیاه رو برو میشم  و شاید نتونم دیگه کاریش کنم
> سوالی که برای من پیش اومده اینه که چرا چیزی رو که از پایداریش اطمینان ندارند در مخزن اصلی منتشر میکنند؟ البته توقعی هم نیست که بتونند از تمام  سخت افزار ها با این همه تنوع پشتیبانی کنند اما نسبت به این مسئول هستند. 
> فایل ها و پرژه هام که هیچ میشه با live DVD  یه کاریش کرد اما زمان هدر رفته در دانلود و نصب و پیکربندی برنامه هارو چکار کنم؟!
> ...


 Trisquel 
نسخه جدیدش هم دیروز ریلیز شد

----------


## محمد فدوی

> با این همه تنوع پشتیبانی کنند اما نسبت به این مسئول هستند.


توزیع‌های گنو/لینوکس در مورد مشکلات ما مسئول نیستن چون توسعه‌دهنده‌های سیستم‌عاملی مثل اوبونتو مردمی مثل من و شما هستن و بابت اینکار پولی هم نمیگیرن!




> به نظر شما کدوم توضیع رو میشه بهش اطمینان کرد؟


OpenSUSE و ArchLinux رو هم امتحان کن. OpenSUSE که قرار بوده امروز نسخه جدیدش بیاد اما ArchLinux بصورت Rolling Release منتشر میشه و مشکل آپدیت رو هم نخواهید داشت.
البته نصب و پیکربندی ArchLinux شاید براتون سخت باشه. در اینصورت بهتره از یکی از فرزندانش مثل Manjaro و Chakra استفاده کنید. Manjaro حرف نداره.

البته اگه با گنو/لینوکس زیاد آشنا نیستی پیشنهاد اول و آخر من هنوز همون ابونتوست.

----------


## cpuram

لطفا یکی بگه روی دسکتاپ گنو چطوری فایل کپی میکنن؟چطوری توش آیکن میزارن؟

----------


## R_Rajaee_Rad

> لطفا یکی بگه روی دسکتاپ گنو چطوری فایل کپی میکنن؟چطوری توش آیکن میزارن؟


منظورتون گنوم هست؟ از نسخه ۳ به بعد این قابلیت رو نداره مگر با لطایف الحیل!
بهتره از داک هایی مثل docky استفاده کنید

----------


## کامروا

> لطفا یکی بگه روی دسکتاپ گنو چطوری فایل کپی میکنن؟چطوری توش آیکن میزارن؟


دوست عزیز من در این پست جواب شما رو دادم!

----------


## joomlaf

OpenSUSE کاملا پابدار، حتما امتحان کنید!
opensuse.org

----------


## cpuram

> چطور نمیشه!
> از توی Gnome Tweak ، بخش Windows، گزینه Icon On Desktop انتخاب کنید.
> 
> به همین راحتی...


Icon On Desktop توش نیست.

----------


## کامروا

> Icon On Desktop توش نیست.


بفرمایید :

البته من بجای بخش Desktop، اشتباها نوشتم Windows!! :لبخند:

----------


## Unique

آقا یونس از اینکه مشکلاتت را مطرح کردی و مثل بقیه الکی پست اسپم ندادی ممنونم ! سعی میکنم در حد توانم در ادامه پاسخ شما را بدم اما قبلش :

*پایداری*
پایدرای سیستم عامل یک موضوع خیلی خیلی نسبی هستش ! شما نمیتونید معنی دقیق از پایداری بدین چون سخت افزار ، تجربه و توانایی افراد ، صبر و تلاش افراد ، نیاز ها و ... با هم فرق میکنه.
من کسی را میشناسم که فقط به این دلیل به لینوکس اومد که هیچ نسخه ای از ویندوز تحت هیچ شرایطی کارت صدای کامپیوترش را تشحیص نمیداده ولی ubuntu به راحتی تشخیص داده ! پس اولا فکر نکنین اگه کسی توی این تاپیک از موضوعی شکایت داره معنیش اینه که لینوکس یا توزیع هاش مشکل دارند.


دوستان لطفا به معرفی توزیع ها و پیشنهاد اونها نپردازید ! چون توزیعی برای شما پایدار و خوب بوده دلیلی نیست برای همه اینطور باشه. لطفا اگه کسی مشکلش را مطرح میکنه فقط به مشکلش جواب بدین ! از مدیر انجمن درخواست میکنم به دوستانی که زیر آبی میرن تذکر بدند و اگه امکان داره پست های نا مربوط را حذف کنند.




> نشناختن کارت گرافیک در حین نصب که به هر سختی بود نصبش کردم


در مورد کارت گرافیک چندین بار توی همین تاپیک صحبت شد. nvidia چون Driver سخت افزارهاش را به صورت آزاد منتشر نمیکنه (البته من شنیدم این کار را کرده اما پگیرش نبودم اگه کسی میتونه در مورد رفع مشکل nvidia راهنمایی درست و حسابی کنه بفرما) همیشه در شناخت کارت هیا گرافیکیش روی لینوکس مشکل وجود داشته. این مشکل از لینوکس نیست و از nvidia هستش ! پس اگه قصد خرید کامپیورت جدیدی دارید و میخواین از لینوکس استفاده کنین اول از همه در مورد وضعیت نصب کارت گرافیکش تحقیق کنید. اما شما چه راه حلی دارین ؟

به نظر من شما باید بگردین ببینین چه کرنل و توزیعی داره به خوبی کارت شما را پشتیبانی میکنه و از همون استفاده کنید. جوینده یابنده است !




> اما مشکلات اصلی من با 14.04 شروع شد


دوست عزیز ! کسی که دنبال پایداری هست هیچوقت نمیاد از سیستم عاملی که زورکی شش یا هفت ماه میشه release شده استفاده کنه ! من دارم از 12.04 استفاده میکنم و احتمالا یک سال دیگه که 14.04 به پیاداری خوبی رسید ارتقا میدم ! شاید یکی بیاد بگه بابا اینطوری که خیلی عقب هستیم ! در جواب میگم انگار یادتون رفته همچنان داره از Win XP و Win 7 استفاده میشه ر حالی که دیگه اصلا xp پشتیبانی نمیشه ! کلا کسی که دنبال پایدرای هست نباید روی لبه تکنولوژی راه بره ! مگه شما برنامه نویس نیستی ؟ شما که میدونی تا یک برنامه شش یا یک سال کار نکنه و باگ هاش رفع نشه نمیشه گفت پایدرا هستش ! پس چرا انتظار بیخودی دارین ؟ 14.04 که 17 April همین امسال Release شده ! حالا خد ارا شکر به 14.10 گیر ندادین !




> 2- در توسعه اندروید دستگاه مجازی genymotion رو خیلی کند اجرا میکرد و در بخش صدا مشکل اساسی داشت 3-در محیط KDE دستگاه مجازی genymotion رو اجرا نمیکرد و با چند روز وقت صرف کردن تونستم به جواب برسم


من با این برنامه کار نکردم و نمیتونم نظر بدم ! اما یک نکته هم هست و اینکه چرا KDE ؟ من همیشه از KDE بد شنیدم و همینطور از Gnome برای همین چسبیدم به Unity. چرا از Unity یا Cinnamon استفاده نمیکنید ؟ Mint را هم چک کردین ؟ همین مشکل را داره ؟ دستگاه مجازی جایگزینی نیست ؟  کلا این همه Desktop و محیط سوال و جواب ! تا حالا روی IRC Chat مشکلتون را مطرح کردین؟
توی سایت askubuntu چطور ؟




> در توسعه وب و برنامه نویسی php و در lamp در mod_rewrite مشکل اساسی داره و خطای 505 میده در حالی که من همه چیز رو طبق مستندات پیش بردم


راستش من خودم سرویس ها را جدا جدا نصب میکنم و کانفیگ میکنم. در این مورد قطعا شما یک جای کارتون یا برنامه ای که استفاده کردین یا اسکریپت یا هر چیزی‌! میلنگه. شک نکنین.




> کیفیت صدا وتصویر در کل افتضاحه


من از اون سریال و فیلم بین های قهار هستم و قطعا اگه مشکلی بود متوجه میشدم ! از VLC استفاده میکنم ! احتمال میدم مشکل از همون کارت گرافیک شما باشه.




> وقتی کرنل را طبق معمول آپدیت کردم و بعد از ربوت اجباری دیگه نتونستم وارد بشم و با صفحه ای سیاه رو برو میشم و شاید نتونم دیگه کاریش کنم


من همیشه کرنل ها را به روز میکنم و شاید بیش از ۱۰ یا ۱۵ بار توی این دو سال این کار را بدون هیچ مشکلی انجام دادم ! احتمال از عدم سازگاری کرنل با همون کارت گرافیک شما میره یا حالا مورد خاص دیگه ای ! به هر حال کرنل ها حذف نمیشوند و میمونند. شما بعد از Boot در Grub از طریق Advanced Menu میتونید یک کرنل قبلتر را انتخاب و کرنل جدید را که مشکل داشته حذف کنید.




> به نظر شما کدوم توضیع رو میشه بهش اطمینان کرد


به نظر من Ubuntu 12.04 با Unity.
اما دوستانی که از Mint هم استفاده میکنند خیلی راضی هستند. در مورد Cent OS و کلا سیستم عامل های غیر Debian نظری ندارم. نمیدونم وقتی APT روی Debian Based ها شما را راضی نمیکنه چطور YUM و ... میتونه راضی کننده باشه (شاید به خاطر تجربه کم من روی توزیع های غیر دبیان باشه و امیدوارم اگه کسی اطلاعات دقیقی داره در اختیار بقیه بگذاره)

نکته آخر :
دوستان توی این تاپیک در مورد مشکلات مربوط به راهنمایی برنامه نویسان وب (حالا php) برای مهاجرت به لینوکس بحث میکنیم ! لطفا تا اونجا که امکان داره زیر آبی نرید.

----------


## MMSHFE

واقعاً من نمیدونم کارکردن با لینوکس *برای برنامه نویسی وب* چه نیازی به شناسایی کامل تمام امکانات کارت گرافیک داره یا کلاً یک برنامه نویس وب چه نیازی به CODECهای پخش فیلم داره ولی بهرحال همونطور که دوستان گفتن راه حلهای زیادی هست که مشکل رو برطرف کنه و اگه نشد هم میشه لینوکس رو بصورت مجازی نصب کرد. ضمناً ارتباط Genymotion و اجرای Android روی PC رو هم با این تاپیک نمیفهمم. هر کسی در زمینه اعلام شده توی عنوان تاپیک حرفی داره مطرح کنه. سایر مباحث بدون اخطار قبلی حذف میشن.

----------


## [younes]

درود 

نگرانم پستم در این تاپیک حذف بشه!
گنو/لینوکس بهترین گزینه برای برنامه نویس های وب مخصوصا php کار هاست.




> شما بعد از Boot در Grub از طریق Advanced Menu میتونید یک کرنل قبلتر را انتخاب و کرنل جدید را که مشکل داشته حذف کنید.


متشکرم برای پاسختون اما وقتی linux-image-generic نسخه جدید ومشکل دار رو حذف کردم ولی هنوز هم مشکل وجود داره . شاید مشکل از جای دیگه است؟ البته من به بعضی سرویس های استارت آپ مشکوک هستم شاید این ها به درستی اجرا نمیشوند.




> واقعاً من نمیدونم کارکردن با لینوکس برای برنامه نویسی وب چه نیازی به شناسایی کامل تمام امکانات کارت گرافیک داره


مگه میشه بدون دونستن اطلاعات سخت افزاری و سازگاری اون با توضیع مورد نظر (اوبنتو) اصلا چیزی نصب کرد؟ :متفکر: 




> یا کلاً یک برنامه نویس وب چه نیازی به CODECهای پخش فیلم داره


خب یه برنامه نویس وب مبتدی یا متوسط ممکنه نیاز به دیدن فیلم آموزشی داشته باشه یا اصلا دوست داره سریال مورد علاقشو از این طریق دنبال کنه. در حالت کلی یه برنامه نویس قبل از این که برنامه نویس باشه یه کاربر pc هست و توقعاتی مثل کیفیت صدا در بخش موسیقی یا پشتیبانی از فرمت های ویدوئی طبیعی هست!




> ضمناً ارتباط Genymotion و اجرای Android روی PC رو هم با این تاپیک نمیفهمم


ممکنه بعضی از برنامه نویس های وب بخواهند وب سرویسی برای برنامه اندرویدی بنویسند.




> میشه لینوکس رو بصورت مجازی نصب کرد


از نظر من=>  باید ازماشن مجازی فقط برای تست یا توسعه سیستم عامل ها استفاده شود و شاید نصب گنو/لینوکس روی ماشین مجازی واستفاده ی روزمره برای برنامه نویسی وب  در این محیط یکم غیر منطقی و به نحوی توهین به جامعه ی  آزاد گنو/لینوکسی هاست . به نظر من این پاک کردن صورت مسئله هست ، یا اطمینان کنید و به دنیای آزاد گنو/لینوکس وارد شوید یا محدود به micro$oft باقی بمونید . البته کسانی که در ایران زندگی میکنند(به خاطر آزادی در استفاده از نرم افزار های کرک شده یا بی معنی بودن کپی رایت)شاید نتوانند به درستی این مسئله رو احساس کنند.

----------


## MMSHFE

منظورم من اینه که با توجه به سؤال استارتر وارد تاپیک بشیم. بعنوان یک برنامه نویس وب، همینکه حداکثر رزولوشن موردنیاز شناسایی بشه کافیه ولی اگه برای سایر کارها میخواین از لینوکس استفاده کنید، اول با Wubi یا Grub لینوکس رو در کنار ویندوز تست کنید و اگه مشکلی نبود، اونوقت مستقل نصب کنید. اتفاقاً بنظر من تست کردن توی محیط مجازی و یا حتی استفاده کردن بصورت مجازی توهین نیست. بخصوص اگه توزیع موردنظر سایر مواردی که براتون مهمه و توی ویندوز هست و نمیتونید ازشون بگذرین (مثل فیلم دیدن و بازی کردن) رو پشتیبانی نمیکنه، استفاده از ماشین مجازی میتونه راهکار مناسبی باشه. من حتی توی لینوکس ویندوز رو بصورت مجازی دارم. توی ویندوز هم چند ماشین مجازی برای کارهای مختلف دارم که در فواصل زمانی مرتب ازشون Snapshot میگیرم تا هروقت خراب شد بتونم راحت برگردونم عقب و مشکلی برام پیش نیاد یا با حذف سیستم عامل اصلی، سیستمهای مجازی رو داشته باشم. نمیدونم چرا میگین توهین محسوب میشه. اینکه ممکنه کسی بخواد هرکاری انجام بده ربطی به این تاپیک نداره چون عنوان تاپیک مشخصاً گفته «برای طراحی و برنامه نویسی سایت» و بنابراین نباید به موضوعات فرعی دیگه بپردازیم و باید طبق سؤال استارتر جواب بدیم.

----------


## Unique

> متشکرم برای پاسختون اما وقتی linux-image-generic نسخه جدید ومشکل دار رو حذف کردم ولی هنوز هم مشکل وجود داره . شاید مشکل از جای دیگه است؟ البته من به بعضی سرویس های استارت آپ مشکوک هستم شاید این ها به درستی اجرا نمیشوند.


راستش تا حالا نشده چیزی را نصب کنم یا حذف کنم یا بروز کنم و لینوکس مشکلی براش پیش بیاد ! نمیدونم چه اتفاقی برای سیستم شما افتاده. فقط میدونم بهتره از LTS هایی که یک سالی از روش میگذره استفاده کرد ! اگه سیستم stable مخیواین باید از توزیع های قدیمی تر استفاده کنید.

در مورد استفاده از ماشین مجزای هم ! خدایی حرفش را نزنید. داریم از مهاجرت حرف میزنیم. چراب رای بازی از xbox یا playstation استفاده نمیکنید ؟ من غیر از مقوله بازی واقعا اصلا کمبودی توی لینوکس نمیبینم برای یک برنامه نویس وب. تازه یه زمانی وقت بازی بود و الان که اصلا وقتش نیست. به هر حال من پافشاریم روی مهاجرت کامل هستش. اگه نیاز نبود مشتری های قدیمی و نرم  افزار های قدیمی را پشتیباین کنم کا ویندوز روی سیستم نصب نمیکردم !

شما ها عجب سیستم های خفنی دارین ! ۸ هسته ای ؟ ۸ گیگ رم ؟ WOW
من Core2 DUO  و 3 GB رم دارم از سرم هم زیاده. ترجیح میدم پولم را توی کارم سرمایه گذرای کنم حتی هزار تومنش را !

----------


## peymang

بعضی از بازی های steam رو هم می تونید روی لینوکس رایگان بازی کنید اگه مشکل بازی دارید ، بازی های پر طرفداری هم هستند مثل counter , dota 2

لینک زیر بازی هایی هست که روی پلتفرم لینوکس اجرا می شن 
http://store.steampowered.com/search...s=linux&page=1


فکر نکنم سی پی یو 8 هسته ای باشه احتمالا 4 هسته فیزیکی داره، 8 تا هم پردازش   :لبخند:

----------


## cpuram

سلام.وضعیت فونت توی ابونتو گنوم داخل مرورگر خیلی بده چیکار کنم؟

----------


## MMSHFE

> شما ها عجب سیستم های خفنی دارین ! ۸ هسته ای ؟ ۸ گیگ رم ؟ WOW
> من Core2 DUO  و 3 GB رم دارم از سرم هم زیاده. ترجیح میدم پولم را توی کارم سرمایه گذرای کنم حتی هزار تومنش را !


خوب من از سیستم برای ساخت Game هم استفاده میکنم. البته از این سیستم بیشتر برای Unity3D کار میکشم و برای ساخت گیم با UDK یک ASUS ROG-G751 گرفتم که تو خونه باهاش کار میکنم اون دیگه ته سیستمه (حدود 10 میلیون پام در اومد)



> فکر نکنم سی پی یو 8 هسته ای باشه احتمالا 4 هسته فیزیکی داره، 8 تا هم پردازش


نه دوست عزیز واقعاً 8 هسته ایه (Core i7) عکس زیر رو ببینید:
Processors.png
موفق باشید.

----------


## hamedarian2009

CPU corei7 اگه به اسمش هم نگاه کنی باید بگی 7 تا هسته که کلا غلطه (فروشنده ها سخت افزار میگن corei7 هفت تا  و corei5 رو میگن 5 تا هسته )
هردوشون  چهار هسته ای هستن ولی corei7 چهارتا تا هم هسته مجازی داره که در کل میتونن 8 تا process را به طور همزمان انجام بدن تو cpu های قدیمی فقط در هر لحظه یک process انجام میشد (رجوع شود به درس سیستم عامل) یعنی در اصل دارن از multi threading استفاده میکنن

----------


## MMSHFE

بهرصورت امکان اجرای همزمان 8 تا Thread وجود داره که توی کارهای ساخت Game کمک زیادی میکنه. اگه همون 4 هسته رو هم درنظر بگیریم میشه 4 پردازش همزمان (موازی) که هرکدوم میتونن 2 عدد Thread رو هم در آن واحد اجرا کنن که قدرت پردازشی خوبیه. درهرصورت همونطور که گفتم این سیستم رو بیشتر برای کارهای سبک درنظر گرفتم و ازطرفی کلاً صحبت در این مورد رو بهتره متوقف کنیم چون به موضوع تاپیک ربطی نداره. با تشکر از همه دوستان

----------


## Unique

دوستان قرار شد هرز نریم ! منظورم از زیر سوال بردن سخت افزار این بود که به دوستان بگم برای برنامه نویبسی و طراحی وب نیاز به داشتن سخت افزار آنچنانی نیست ! لینوکس هم احتیاج به سخت افزار قدرتمندی نداره. برخی نسخه ها که با سخت افزار های ۱۰ یا ۱۵ سال پی شهم به خوبی کار میکنند مثل ubuntu با LXDE که بهش میگن lubuntu‌!




> سلام.وضعیت فونت توی ابونتو گنوم داخل مرورگر خیلی بده چیکار کنم؟


کدوم مرورگر ؟ کارت گرافیک شما درست نصب شده ؟ فونت tahoma را نصب کردین ؟‌ با فونت های خاصی مشکل دارین ؟
راستش این برای من خیلی عجیبه ! من تا حالا توی ویندوز کیفیت نمایش فونت در حد و اندازه ubuntu ندیدم ! یعنی کیفیت فونت روی firefox و ubuntu از کیفیت همون فونت توی ویندوز خیلی سر تره !‌ IE که اصلا داغونه ! البت همثلا کیفیت فونت opera توی لینوکس خیلی بده ! البته فونت های embed ها ! tahoma از ویندوز هم بهتره ! من دو تا فایل ضمیمه میکنم که کیفیت فونت من را توی انجمن و فایل ها embed با سیست مخودتون مقایسه کنید.

این عکس های نمایش فونت من روی فایرفاکس.
برای مقایسه فونت برنا روی سیستم خودتون هم از این آدرس استفاده کنید.

----------


## cpuram

> دوستان قرار شد هرز نریم ! منظورم از زیر سوال بردن سخت افزار این بود که به دوستان بگم برای برنامه نویبسی و طراحی وب نیاز به داشتن سخت افزار آنچنانی نیست ! لینوکس هم احتیاج به سخت افزار قدرتمندی نداره. برخی نسخه ها که با سخت افزار های ۱۰ یا ۱۵ سال پی شهم به خوبی کار میکنند مثل ubuntu با LXDE که بهش میگن lubuntu‌!
> 
> 
> کدوم مرورگر ؟ کارت گرافیک شما درست نصب شده ؟ فونت tahoma را نصب کردین ؟‌ با فونت های خاصی مشکل دارین ؟
> راستش این برای من خیلی عجیبه ! من تا حالا توی ویندوز کیفیت نمایش فونت در حد و اندازه ubuntu ندیدم ! یعنی کیفیت فونت روی firefox و ubuntu از کیفیت همون فونت توی ویندوز خیلی سر تره !‌ IE که اصلا داغونه ! البت همثلا کیفیت فونت opera توی لینوکس خیلی بده ! البته فونت های embed ها ! tahoma از ویندوز هم بهتره ! من دو تا فایل ضمیمه میکنم که کیفیت فونت من را توی انجمن و فایل ها embed با سیست مخودتون مقایسه کنید.
> 
> این عکس های نمایش فونت من روی فایرفاکس.
> برای مقایسه فونت برنا روی سیستم خودتون هم از این آدرس استفاده کنید.


فقط به سختی تونستم wifi رو نصب کنم laptop من dell *inspiron* 1564 کارت گرافیک رو چطور نصب کنم؟

----------


## FastCode

> پس با نصب لینوکس در اکثر موارد باید قید کارت  گرافیک رو بزنید (تا حالا درایوری برای کارت گرافیکم ندیدم)


باید اعتراف کنم انتظار این یکی رو دیگه نداشتم.
شاید ۵ سال قبل اینطور بود ولی این روزها درایورهای لینوکس قبل از ویندوز میان.
intel در یک دوره ۳-۶ ماهه قبل از انتشار سختافزار درایورهای لینوکس رو منتشر میکنه.
nvidia معمولا چند روز قبلش منتشر میکنه که بعد از ۲۴ ساعت در repository بیشتر توزیع ها قرار میگیره.
amd هم همزمان با ویندوز منتشر میکنه.



> ادیتورهای gedit, netbeans و کلا ادیتورهای لینوکسی:
> 
> - وقتی توی صفحه html هستیم قابلیت شناسایی و پیشنهاد کلاسهای سی اس اس رو دارن؟
> - قابلیت شناسایی توابع و متغیرهای جی کوئری رو دارن؟
> - از فریم ورکهای پی اچ پی پشتیبانی می کنن؟
> - امکان شناسایی و پیشنهاد توابع و متدهای صفحات باز شده رو دارن؟
> - از html5 پشتیبانی می کنن؟


این سوالها الان جدی هستند یا دارید شوخی میکنید؟


http://linux.wikia.com/wiki/Linux_ex...e_Windows_user

----------


## Unique

> فقط به سختی تونستم wifi رو نصب کنم laptop من dell inspiron 1564 کارت گرافیک رو چطور نصب کنم؟


دوست عزیز ! توصیه میکنم این سوالات را در انجمن لینوکس همین سایت (البته فعالیت چشمگیری توش نمیشه و شاید من ندیدم) یا سایت هایی نظیر forum.ubuntu.ir مطرح کنی (البته قبلش جستجو کن تا کمی با روند کلی آشنا بشی و اصلا شاید نخواد سوال بپرسی)




> این سوالها الان جدی هستند یا دارید شوخی میکنید؟


سوالات کاملا جدی هستند ! 
دوستانی که این سوالات را میپرسند از شنیدن نام لینوکس شب خوابشون نمیبره چه برسه به اینکه بخوان نصب کنند و خدایی نکرده کلا مهاجرت کنند ! دلیلش اینه که دوستانی که با لینوکس کار میکنند تبلیغاتشون و کلا گفتمانشون با قشری که یه عمری با ویندوز کار کرده و مثل اون ها geek نیستند اصلا و ابدا متناسب نیست. 

توی این چند سالی که من توی این انجمن فعالیت میکنم دفعه اول هست که یک نفر از لینوکس و قابلیت هاش برای برنامه نویسان وب و امکان مهاجرت سوال میکنه. به قول شما این ها هنوز توی ۵ یا ۱۰ سال پیش هستند. باور ندارند لینوکس و توزیع هاش اون چیزی نیست که براشون تعریف کردند یا توی تخیلاتشون میگذره. من سعی کردم تا اونجا که میتونم این طرز فکر را عوض کنم. برنامه نویسان PHP از جمله قشری هستند که به شدت آمادگی مهاجرت به لینوکس را دارند و هر کسی این تاپیک را بخونه و علاقه مند بش حتی به اینکه Live CD یک توزیع را ببینه برای من کافیه.

----------


## MMSHFE

انصافاً نصف بیشتر این شک و شبهه ها با یکبار تست کردن Live CD برطرف میشه. متأسفانه وقتی پای ویندوز وسط میاد، خیلیها تا نسخه 8 میاد هنوز در مراحل بتا و تست اولیه میگیرن و نصب میکنن درحالی که نسخه Stable اون (طبق ادعای مایکروسافت) هم بدرد نمیخوره و بعد از نصب میبینن که درایورهای خیلی قطعات موجود نیست و با کلی ترفند و حقه و... یه جوری قطعات رو به خورد سیستم عامل جدید میدن ولی وقتی اسم لینوکس میاد وسط همه با ترس و لرز نگاه میکنن و تحقیق و تفحص شروع میشه. آقا امتحان کنید باور کنید سیستمتون رو نمیخوره! Live CD به شما امکان میده قبل از نصب ببینید رو سیستمتون چطور کار میکنه. اگه توی Live تونستین سخت افزارتون رو بهش بشناسونین و درایورها نصب شد با خیال راحت نصب کنید.

----------


## سوداگر

> ''باید اعتراف کنم انتظار این یکی رو دیگه نداشتم. شاید ۵ سال قبل اینطور بود ولی این روزها درایورهای لینوکس قبل از ویندوز میان. intel در یک دوره ۳-۶ ماهه قبل از انتشار سختافزار درایورهای لینوکس رو منتشر میکنه. nvidia معمولا چند روز قبلش منتشر میکنه که بعد از ۲۴ ساعت در repository بیشتر توزیع ها قرار میگیره. amd هم همزمان با ویندوز منتشر میکنه.''


 دوست عزیز کارت لپ تاپ من مدل ati  هست که سال 90 خریدم ولی بعد از نصب اوبونتو فقط Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV730 رو شناسایی میکنه و برای ati هیچ درایوری ندیدم. خیال میکردم همه کارتها همینجوری اند ولی بعدا جوابم رو از جناب unique گرفتم.

----------


## i-php-i

> این سوالها الان جدی هستند یا دارید شوخی میکنید؟


شوخی!؟

من 5-6 سال قبل ردهت رو نصب کردم هیچ کاری نمی شد توش انجام داد و کلی گشتم تا برای اجرای فایلهای صوتی یه نرم افزار پیدا کردم، بعد برای اجرای فایلهای ویدیویی هم فکر کنم برای هر فرمت باید یه نرم افزار جداگانه نصب می کردم.

با این پیش زمینه فکر کردم برای هر کدوم از این کارها هم باید یه نرم افزار جداگانه دانلود و نصب کنم!




> ادیتورهای gedit, netbeans و کلا ادیتورهای لینوکسی:
> 
> - وقتی توی صفحه html هستیم قابلیت شناسایی و پیشنهاد کلاسهای سی اس اس رو دارن؟
> - قابلیت شناسایی توابع و متغیرهای جی کوئری رو دارن؟
> - از فریم ورکهای پی اچ پی پشتیبانی می کنن؟
> - امکان شناسایی و پیشنهاد توابع و متدهای صفحات باز شده رو دارن؟
> - از html5 پشتیبانی می کنن؟

----------


## poriab

اگر نخواهیم تعصبی به قضیه نگاه کنیم ، برای یک برنامه نویس وب ، اندروید ویندوز همه امکانات لازم رو در اختیار ما قرار میده و قطعا مشکلی پیش نخواهد آمد . 

اما برای مدیریت سرور و انجام همچین کارهایی لینوکس بهترین گزینه هست . 

با هر کدوم که راحت تر هستید کار کنید ، چه کسی گفته برنامه نویس باید از لینوکس استفاده کنه ؟ اجباری توی این قضیه نیست ، چه بسا که بسیاری از برنامه نویسان بزرگ با ویندوز کار می کنند 

موفق باشید

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان عزیز media player خود ویندوز وقتی تازه نصب کردین فرمت mkv رو پخش میکنه؟ flv چطور؟ mp4 چی؟ divx رو چیکار میکنه؟ میبینید که میاین خودتون تو ویندوز codec pack نصب میکنید. VLC و امثال اون هم جدا از اینکه پلیر دارن، codecها رو هم نصب و درصورت لزوم دانلود میکنن. این از بحث پخش فایلها.
درمورد ادیتورها هم اگه از gedit که پیشفرضه و حکم notepad ویندوز (البته با حذف ایراداتش) رو داره، بقیه ideها معادل نسخه ویندوزیشون کار میکن. شما هر کاری تو netbeans تو ویندوز میکردین اینجا تو لینوکس هم دارین. بقیه هم به همین شکل. ideهای معروف مثل phpstorm و netbeans و eclipse و aptana همه معادلهای لینوکسی هم دارن. پس اینقدر سخت نگیرین چون نسخه لینوکس رو هم همون شرکت و با همون featureها ساخته.

اینقدر هم طبق تجربه 5 سال قبلتون به قضیه نگاه نکنید. تازه شما ردهت نصب کردین که قطعاً آخرین نسخه همون پنج سال قبل هم نبوده چون آخرین نسخه ردهت پولیه و رایگان نیست و باید لایسنس بدین تا فعال بشه و نسخه های یکی دو سال قبل معمولاً برای استفاده آزاد موجوده. فکر کنم همون پنج سال قبل اگه با اوبونتو یا فدورا کار میکردین نظرتون خیلی فرق میکرد.

----------


## MMSHFE

> اگر نخواهیم تعصبی به قضیه نگاه کنیم ، برای یک برنامه نویس وب ، اندروید ویندوز همه امکانات لازم رو در اختیار ما قرار میده و قطعا مشکلی پیش نخواهد آمد . 
> 
> اما برای مدیریت سرور و انجام همچین کارهایی لینوکس بهترین گزینه هست . 
> 
> با هر کدوم که راحت تر هستید کار کنید ، چه کسی گفته برنامه نویس باید از لینوکس استفاده کنه ؟ اجباری توی این قضیه نیست ، چه بسا که بسیاری از برنامه نویسان بزرگ با ویندوز کار می کنند 
> 
> موفق باشید


دیر یا زود شرایطی پیش خواهد اومد که شما نیاز به سرور اختصاصی یا vps توی پروژه شخصی یا مشتری پیدا کنید و اینجاست که مهارت کار با لینوکس به کمکتون میاد. شما بجز برنامه نویسان مایکروسافت در خارج و برنامه نویسان ایرانی یک برنامه نویس بزرگ نام ببرین که با ویندوز کار میکنه. دوست عزیز ویندوز ذاتش اینه که دست و بالتون رو تو کارهای تخصصی و سطح پایین میبنده چون اگه تو اون سطح دستکاریش کنید به شدت ناپایدار میشه. مطمئن باشید هیچوقت تو استخر نمیتونید نهنگ پرورش بدین.

----------


## Unique

> ن 5-6 سال قبل ردهت رو نصب کردم هیچ کاری نمی شد توش انجام داد و کلی گشتم تا برای اجرای فایلهای صوتی یه نرم افزار پیدا کردم، بعد برای اجرای فایلهای ویدیویی هم فکر کنم برای هر فرمت باید یه نرم افزار جداگانه نصب می کردم.


یکی از بزرگترین مشکلات همین هست که متاسفانه برای کاربران تازه وارد و خوشبختان هبرای کاربران با تجربه لینوکس توزیع ها و desktop های زیاید داره و نرم افزار ها هم روی هر کدوم متفاوت هستند. تازه واردی که اولین تجربش با توزیع و desktop نا مناسب رقم بخوره قطعا براش مشکل ساز میشه. فکر کنید قبل از 98 و xp مردم vista را تجربه میکردند ! قطعا ویندوز همون گام اول شکست میخورد یا حتی win 8 را ! یک دکمه start ببین چطور مایکروسافت را زمین زد که با این سرع و عجله win 10 را داره کم کم release میکنه. اصلا تاب نیاوردند و توی service pack برش گردوندند ! میخوام بگم هر چی تجربه بد دارین بگذارین کنار و یک CD Live از ubuntu یا mint را تست کنین.

----------


## cpuram

*سلام*
*اوبونتو گنوم نصب کردم رو سیستمم هی‌ ارور میداد حذف کردم.*
*حالا هم اوبونتو ۱۲.۰۴ lts نصب کردم هر چن دقیقه ارور میده .مجبورم از دکمهٔ لپ‌تاپ سیستم رو خاموش روشن کنم کاری که کم پیش اومده تو کار با ویندوز انجام بدم.
کم کم دارم از لینوکس نامید میشم.

999.jpg*

----------


## poriab

> دیر یا زود شرایطی پیش خواهد اومد که شما نیاز به سرور اختصاصی یا vps توی پروژه شخصی یا مشتری پیدا کنید و اینجاست که مهارت کار با لینوکس به کمکتون میاد. شما بجز برنامه نویسان مایکروسافت در خارج و برنامه نویسان ایرانی یک برنامه نویس بزرگ نام ببرین که با ویندوز کار میکنه. دوست عزیز ویندوز ذاتش اینه که دست و بالتون رو تو کارهای تخصصی و سطح پایین میبنده چون اگه تو اون سطح دستکاریش کنید به شدت ناپایدار میشه. مطمئن باشید هیچوقت تو استخر نمیتونید نهنگ پرورش بدین.


من مخالف یادگیری لینوکس نیستم ، خودم هم رو سیستمم لینوکس دارم و باهاش کار می کنم . 
می خوام اینو بگم که اجباری در کار نیست و بدون لینوکس هم می توان برنامه نویس شد . 
چند تا از اساتید که در برنامه نویسی وب خبره هستند با ویندوز کار می کردند ( نه اینکه اصلا لینوکس کار نکنند) . اسمشون رو هم خواستید پیام می دم بهتون !

----------


## eshpilen

> من مخالف یادگیری لینوکس نیستم ، خودم هم رو سیستمم لینوکس دارم و باهاش کار می کنم . 
> می خوام اینو بگم که اجباری در کار نیست و بدون لینوکس هم می توان برنامه نویس شد . 
> چند تا از اساتید که در برنامه نویسی وب خبره هستند با ویندوز کار می کردند ( نه اینکه اصلا لینوکس کار نکنند) . اسمشون رو هم خواستید پیام می دم بهتون !


من خودم فقط کم و بیش یک سال لینوکس استفاده کردم. ولی اون یک سال همش به قصد یادگیری و احاطه بود همش داشتم رفرنس و منوال هاش رو میخوندم و تست میکردم و شل و برنامه هاش رو بررسی میکردم. یک سال فشرده هرچی میتونستم ازش یاد گرفتم. البته همچنان قبل و بخصوص بعدش همیشه بازهم کم و بیش در حال مطالعه و یادگیری اینطور مباحث بوده و هستم. مثلا همین چند روز پیش خوندن یک کتاب عالی درمورد شل لینوکس رو تموم کردم. واقعا عجب کتاب خفنی بود و شل و برنامه های خط فرمان لینوکس عجب خفن هستن من از چیزهایی که نمیدونستم و با مطالعه این کتاب تازه یاد گرفتم شوکه شدم! اینقدر لامصب این محیط لینوکس (سوای محیط گرافیکیش) گستردگی و انعطاف و قدرت داره که آدم هرچی میخونه باز چیزهای اعجاب انگیز بیشتری یاد میگیره و غافلگیر میشه! (چند وقت پیشش هم باز یک کتاب واسه ادمین های لینوکس خونده بودم که اونم تاحدی همین داستان شده بود برام).

البته برای کار برنامه نویسی کردن هیچ اجباری نیست که کسی با لینوکس کار کنه! ولی بلد بودن و تجربه کردنش اگر نگیم ضروریه، حداقل میتونه خیلی مفید باشه. یک دلیلش اینکه بهرحال شما با سرورهای لینوکس کار دارید و به خیلی نکات و نیازها در این زمینه ممکنه برخورد بکنید. بعضی از عمومی ترین مواردش مثلا  بحث پرمیشن فایلها و دایرکتوریها که بعضا مشکل ساز میشن و با امنیت هم سر و کار دارن.

بهرحال کسی برنامه نویس خفنی میشه که آدم خفنی هم باشه و از دوتا چیز جدید و غیرعادی و دشواری و پیام خطا و تجربیات تلخ زودی نترسه و ناامید نشه. من خودم زمانی که میخواستم لینوکس رو نصب کنم و عملی واردش بشم، البته قبلش کلی مطالعه و آماده سازی و تلاش برای کسب اعتمادبنفس داشتما  :لبخند گشاده!: ، دهنم سرویس شد چند بار چند توزیع مختلف لینوکس رو خریدم که بیشترش هم سی دی هاش خراب بود و اول یا وسط یا آخر نصب کار به بن بست میخورد ولی دست آخر فدورا 5 گرفتم که حداقل نصب شد و مشکل جدی نداشت ولی اونم یکی از باگدارترین نسخه های فدورا بود و با یکسری مشکل و موارد ضایع روبرو شدم ولی چون اصولی رفتم توی کارش و خوب و اساسی ساختار لینوکس رو شناختم و بخصوص در بحث شل و برنامه های خط فرمان که لینوکس همیشه در این زمینه یک شاهکار بوده و بر تمام سیستم عاملهای دیگر برتری فاحش داره وارد شدم بهرحال راضی و خوشحال شدم و خودم رو موفق دیدم.
به دنیای لینوکس و زادگاه نرم افزار آزاد و بازمتن که وارد میشی باید سعی کنی یه مرد شجاع و قوی باشی و روی پای خودت بایستی. من اینقدر به مشکلات عجیبی خوردم و اینقدر تلاش کردم که حتی خودمم فکرش رو نمیکردم و به جایی رسیدم که گفتم این دیگه آخرشه و هیچ انسانی نمیتونه فراتر از این بره، ولی نهایت همهء اینا نتونست منو ناامید و برگشت کنه و تونستم کم و بیش موفق بشم و از موانع و چیزهای ناامیدکننده ناامید نشم! از خیلی هاش هم رد شدم؛ منتها با نهایت قدرت و ظرفیتم و در آخرین مراحل و لحظات.
شما از اینکه کارت گرافیکت توسط لینوکس شناخته نمیشه نباید ناامید بشی و بگی پس لینوکس به درد نمیخوره. باید بدونی که در دنیای مردان آزاده محرومیت ها و سختی هایی هم وجود داره ولی نهایت چیزهای خیلی بزرگتری در درون اون مردان هست و به چیزهای واقعا ارزشمندی هم دست پیدا میکنن که ارزشش رو داره. شده بری سیستمت رو عوض کنی، از خیر بازی کردن بگذری، یه سخت افزار و کارت گرافیکی بگیری که با لینوکس سازگار باشه ولو کمی قدیمی تر و ضعیف تر باشه، باید این کار رو بکنی! انتظار نداشته باش دنیای لینوکس مثل ویندوز باشه! البته امروزه کار برای شما بخاطر زحمت و سختی ای که مردان بزرگ زیادی متحمل شدن، که واقعا بیشترشون یجورایی و کم و بیش افراد استثنایی و برجسته و ابرمردهایی بودن، خیلی راحتتر شده. مثل کسانی که میان و یه جایی رو میسازن و آباد میکنن و جاده درست میکنن، کشت زار درست میکنن، چاه آب میزنن، ساختمون میسازن، بعد شما بعد از سالها که بیشتر کارهای اساسی اونجا انجام شده تازه میری و میخوای ساکن بشی میبینی مثلا یکسری کمبودها و سختی هایی اونجا هست و چون قبلا در ناز و نعمت زندگی کردی و همه چیز برات آماده بوده میگی اوهه این دیگه چیه یعنی چی دهنم سرویس شد به درد نمیخوره شکست خورده ارزش نداره ...
خیلی ها اون موقع قدیم تر ها که اینقدر هم آبادی و امکانات و راحتی در این دنیا نبود اومدن و توش زندگی کردن و اینقدر هم انتظار نداشتن و راضی و خوشحال شدن و به آدمهای برجسته ای تبدیل شدن.

دنیای لینوکس مثل دنیای رزمی کارها و معبد شائولین میمونه! بخصوص قدیم ترها! هنوزم اون روح و هسته درش هست منتها بیشتر زیر کاره و سعی شده از کاربران عادی پنهان بشه.
هرکس میخواد مرد بشه قوی بشه آزاد و آزاده زندگی کنه، پیش به سوی معبد شائولین!
شائولین، رزمی، کنگفو، به شما چیزهایی میده که با زندگی ناز و نعمت و بین مردم عادی کوچه و بازار و توی شهرها گیر شما نمیاد.
توی این دنیا باید یاد بگیری که فراتر رفتن از آدمهای عادی نیازمند سختی و زحمت و پشتکار و تلاش زیاد و تحمل محرومیت هایی هرچند موقتی هم هست. اما وقتی بهش برسی میفهمی که ارزشش رو داشته و دیگه نمیخوای هیچوقت مثل آدمهای عادی باشی، چون اونا رو ضعیف و ناآگاه میبینی و مثل مرغ هایی هستن که در مرغداری زندگی ظاهرا امن و جای گرم و نرمی دارن، و شاید بتونن و کمی هم شانس بیارن که تا آخر عمرشون هم همونجا و با همون شرایط زندگی کنن، ولی این با ذات و زندگی و خواسته و جاه طلبی یک عقاب جور درنمیاد.

پس بنگرید که میخواهید حداکثر تلاش خودتان را برای فراتر رفتن و عقاب بودن بکنید یا نه! در این راه کسی به شما تضمینی نمیدهد، ولی فکر میکنم بهرحال ارزشش را دارد و بهرحال برای یک موجودی که ماهیتا عقاب است، نه مرغ و خروس خانگی، اجتناب ناپذیر خواهد بود. برای عقاب تحمل زندگی ثابت و محدود در لانهء مرغ ها، گرچه توام با آرامش و گرمی و نرمی و رفاه، ممکن نیست. عقاب میخواهد که آزادانه به سوی آسمان ها پرواز کند و از هر قید و بندی رها شود و آزادی و قدرت و شکوه و تعالی خویش را بدست آورد و شکوهش در چنگال های قدرتمند خویش ببیند.

----------


## eshpilen

اون زمان من فدورا 5 داشتم اگر درست یادم باشه حتی mp3 هم پخش نمیکرد! یعنی کدک هاش بصورت پیشفرض روش نصب نبودن (بخاطر انحصاری بودن فرمت mp3). خلاصه کلی مطالعه و تست و تلاش کردم تا آخرش بالاخره موفق شدم کدک و تشکیلات mp3 و یکسری فرمتهای صوتی و ویدئوی دیگری رو که در دنیای ویندوز استفاده گسترده دارن روش نصب کنم و همچنین چندتا media player خوب مثل mplayer و غیره. کلی سر همین سر و کله زدم. آخرش هم دقیقا نفهمیدم که چی شد چطور شد ولی بالاخره یه چیزایی فهمیدم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
یه مشکلات عجیب غریبی هم داشت فدورا 5 که هرجا میپرسیدم اکثرا تعجب میکردن و جواب و راه حل نداشتن و اون موقع شدیدا شایعه هم شده بود که ردهت از فدورا برای تست توزیع اصلی و تجاری خودش استفاده میکنه. فکر کنم بعد از اون نسخه یا کمی بعدش هم بود که ردهت بالاخره تصمیم گرفت این همه تبعیض و تفاوت بین این دو محصول خودش رو کاهش بده. باوجود تمام اینا فدورا رو توزیع خوبی ارزیابی کردم و یکی از توزیع های برجسته لینوکس است که میشه گفت نه آخر حرفه ای و خطرناکه که فقط آدمهای فوق حرفه ای و هکرهای واقعی دنیای لینوکس که سرشون درد میکنه برای شروع از کامپایل کرنل و بقیه برنامه ها و پیکربندی و سفارشی سازی کامل و سطح پایین لینوکس جرات کنن طرفش برن و نه اونقدری تمرکز روی یوزرفرندلی و برای کاربران مبتدی و ویندوزی (مثلا اونطوری که توزیع هایی مثل سوزه/suse بودن) که دیگه مسخرش دربیاد و  بنظرم تاحدی انگار لباس یک دلقک رو تن لینوکس کرده باشن که میخواد خودش رو جای ویندوز جا بزنه و عملا چیز زیاد جدید و متفاوتی ازش یاد نگیری و فرق بین ویندوز و لینوکس رو متوجه نشی فکر کنی فقط یک ظاهر و اسم عوض شده!!

به این مسئله هم باید توجه داشت که بعضی توزیع ها حاوی اجزای غیرآزاد هستن (مثلا درایورهای کارت گرافیک انحصاری) که این کار رو راحت میکنه و به کاربران عادی و نامطلع حس خوبی میده ولی اونایی که به فلسفه و هدف نرم افزار آزاد اهمیت میدن و افراد حرفه ای این مسئله براشون زیاد مهم نیست و حتی بعضا خوششون هم نمیاد و ناراحتشون میکنه این مظلومیت لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد که مجبور باشن بخاطر یک کارت گرافیک و درایورهای مسخره انحصاری چندتا کمپانی سخت افزار، خلوص و آزادی خودشون رو خدشته دار بکنن و به اجزای انحصاری و غیربازمتن وابسته بشن.

این دردسرها و زحمت و محرومیت ها فقط به لینوکس محدود نمیشه و حتی با نرم افزارهای دیگر بازمتن گرچه حتی روی لینوکس هم بعضا مشاهده میشه. مثلا من یه زمانی رفتم روی یادگیری Qt که خیلی سر و صدا کرده بود و فکر کردم باید خیلی کامل و قوی باشه، تماما روی ویندوز و نه لینوکس هم شروع و باهاش کار کردم، ولی بزودی به یکسری محدودیت و مشکلاتی برخورد کردم که مدتها سرش درگیر بودم و تحقیق و پرسش و تست کردم بارها و بارها کل کیوت رو از ابتدا توسط Mingw کامپایل کردم که هر کامپایل روی سیستم پنتیوم 3 من ساعتها طول میکشید، ولی دست آخر تونستم تاحد تقریبا کامل چند مورد مهم از مشکلات و محدودیت های مورد اشاره رو حل کنم و از اون طرف اطلاعات و مهارت خوبی در یکسری مسائل بدست آوردم که باعث میشه در آینده از انجام اینطور کارها خیلی کمتر بترسم و قدرت بیشتری در این زمینه داشته باشم و احتمال زیادتری باشه که بتونم بر مسائل مشابه فائق بیام. آخراش اصلا یه پیشرفت هایی کرده بودم و یه کارهای خفنی که واقعا اعجاب آور بود و خودم هم فکرش رو نمیکردم؛ مثلا زمان کامپایل واسه افزودن یه امکانات خاصی رو که میخواستم از چند ساعت رسوندم به 15 دقیقه! کلا به ساختار داخلی کیوت تاحد زیادی وارد شدم و کلا به ساختار کتابخانه ها و طرز کامپایل و استفاده اونا در دنیای بازمتن (که در دنیای لینوکس هم مسلما گسترده داره). در این جریانات هیچکس نبود که راه حل روشن و نهایی و آماده رو بهم بده. حتی از مسئولان و منابع رسمی خودش درخواست کمک کردم، یا کسانی که قبلا اون مشکلات رو واسه خودشون حل کرده بودن، ولی هیچکس حاضر نشد خیلی وقت و انرژی صرف کنه و برای یه مبتدی و آدم ناوارد به این مسائل همه چیز رو کامل و دقیق و قدم به قدم توضیح بده، ولی من ناامید نشدم و کنار نکشیدم، بلکه گفتم باید تمام تلاش خودم رو بکنم و تنهایی هم که شده بتونم مشکل رو حل کنم، چرا دیگران بتونن و من نتونم!

ضمنا اینم بگم که یکی از دلایل اینکه بطور دائمی لینوکس ندارم و زمان زیادی با لینوکس کار نکردم اینه که PC بنده نسبتا قدیمی و ضعیفه و حتی هاردش هم زیاد فضا نداره که بتونم براحتی و بدون محدودیت همزمان لینوکس و ویندوز رو با هم داشته باشم. سیستمم اگر مثل مال آقای شهرکی بود خیالی نبود اصلا میتونستم با VM هر دوش رو همزمان داشته باشم و نیازی به ریستارت و سویچ کردن سخت افزاری بین اونا نداشته باشم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
بنظرم آدم بهرحال به ویندوز از نظر شغلی و کاری و بخاطر اینکه چیزیه که عموم مردم باهاش کار میکنن خیلی وقتا نیاز داره. بخاطر همین اولویت نصب رو به ویندوز دادم.

----------


## eshpilen

ممکنه بعضیا بگن مگر آخه تو خودت یک بار کرنل لینوکس رو کامپایل کردی، یا از این همه آزادی و متن باز بودن خودش و برنامه های چقدر استفاده عملی کردی واست چه فرقی میکنه حالا، در عمل چه اهمیتی داره به چه دردی میخوره چرا من برنامه نویس من کاربر که کارم با ویندوز هم راه میفته باید برم دنبال دردسر و یادگیری افزوده!
باید بگم این از یک دید درسته، و اگر شما فقط دنبال پول و درآمد هستید در زندگیتون و براتون فرقی نمیکنه کجا زندگی کنید مرغدانی باشه یا در کوهستان ها و کوه های سر به فلک کشیده با اون هوای تازه و اصیل و البته سرد و خطرناک که خیلی وقتا طوفانی هم میشه و واسه پرنده های خانگی و ضعیف میتونه کشنده باشه، اگر اون حس آزادی و بودن در جایی که خیلی ها هیچوقت بهش دست نیافتن برای شما مهم نیست، که البته قصد سرزنش و تحقیر و توهین رو هم ندارم، بله پس مهم و عاقلانه نیست که خودتون رو به زحمت بندازید و وارد این دنیای ناشناخته بشید.
ولی برای یک عقاب اون شکوه و عظمت، اون زیبایی، اون تنهایی و سکوت، اون هوا و حس آزادی، اون منظره ای که به همه چیز از بالا نگاه میکنی، یک چیز بسیار خواستنیه که نمیتونه ازش بگذره. گرچه میشه در مرغدانی هم زندگی کرد و شاید چندان مشکلی هم نباشه و اگر عقاب هم مجبور بشه بهش تن میده، ولی ذات عقاب فراتر از اینه و میدونه چیزهای خیلی بیشتر و مهمتر و نابی هم در جهان هست که مردان آزاده و شجاع و جنگنده رو به سوی خودش فرا میخواند. قدرت و آزادی و شکوه. اون حس، اون منظره، اونکه ببینی دیگه پرچین و زنجیری در کار نیست، دیگه شاه و درباری و محدودیت های مرغداری وجود نداره، و راهها و مرزهای زیادی برای انتخاب کردن و فراتر رفتن هست، و چیزهای زیاد و پرشکوهی برای دیدن و تجربه کردن، ارزشش رو داره.
برای افرادی مثل منم همین که عمق و گستردهء دنیای لینوکس (و بطور کلی دنیای نرم افزارهای آزاد که محیط لینوکس از دستاوردهای بزرگ و اصلی اونه ولی همش نیست) رو میدونن و از نزدیک لمس میکنن و میدونن که این آزادی و امکان ها در دسترسشون قرار داده شده و راهی رو نبستن و محدودیتی نذاشتن هرچیزی رو بخوای به شرط همت و تلاش و کمی استعداد میتونی یاد بگیری و انجام بدی، پرچین و محدوده و مرز و نگهبان و ساختارها و محدودیت های اجتماع پرندگان خانگی در کار نیست، حس همون عقاب رو حداقل تاحدی هم که شده تجربه میکنی که انگار روی صخره ای روی کوهی بلندی در کوهستان های سر به فلک کشیده با عظمت ایستاده و داره اون منظرهء پرشکوه رو از نزدیک تجربه و لمس میکنه و هوای خنک و خالص کوهستان دور از دسترس بقیهء انسانها رو تنفس میکنه! و دوست داری همیشه همون بمونی و همونطور زندگی کنی. آزاد و آزاده، قوی و شجاع، بدون محدودیت هایی بر اساس ترس و تن آسایی و افکار سطحی و کوچک.

اونی که میره رزمی یاد بگیره، باید برای درد کشیدن و ریسک بعضی صدمات هم بقدر کافی آماده و شجاع باشه. هیچ دستاورد بزرگی بدون سختی و روبرو شدن با ترس و حس ناامنی و تنهایی و خطر بدست نمیاد.
کی دوست نداره مثل بروسلی باشه؟
تازه اونکه شما میبینید اکثرا فقط یه ظاهره. نمیدونید چه لذت و حس پرشکوهی داره وقتی آدم به جاهای بلندی که میخواد میرسه.

----------


## alismith

سلام به دوستان مهندس

منم با لینوکس و فدورا کار کردم، البته خیلی وارد بحث کانفیگ نشدم و بیشتر برای ران کردن apache و کد نویسی پی اچ پی ازش استفاده کردم، ولی جالب میشد مثلا DW برای لینوکس یک نسخه داشت!

راستی دوستان کسی با hadoop و sqoop کار کرده؟

----------


## Unique

> اوبونتو گنوم نصب کردم رو سیستمم هی‌ ارور میداد حذف کردم.
> حالا هم اوبونتو ۱۲.۰۴ lts نصب کردم هر چن دقیقه ارور میده .مجبورم از دکمهٔ لپ‌تاپ سیستم رو خاموش روشن کنم کاری که کم پیش اومده تو کار با ویندوز انجام بدم.
> کم کم دارم از لینوکس نامید میشم.


راستش عکسی که گذاشتین اصلا کیفیت نداره و نمیشه خوند چیه ! لطفا attach کنید شاید بتونم کمکتون کنم. دقیق تر هم به موضوع اشاره کنید ! اگه بگم تا حالا اصلا چنین مسخره بازی هایی از ubuntu ندیدم تعجب میکنید ؟ (شاید اگه از من شناخت توی انجمن نداشته باشین حتما میگه داره قلو میکنه) ولی واقعا اصلا چنین مشکلاتی نداشتم ! من یک توصیه دارم برای شما. میشه یکبار روی virtual box نصبش کنید (روی ویندوز) یکبار هم مدتی با live cd توش بگرذین و ببینین مشکیل دراین یا نه ؟ رم شما سالمه ؟ هاردتون bad sector نداره ؟ به نظرم هم ram test انجام بدین و هم hard را اسکن کنید.

مراحل مربوط به اختصاص پارتیشن لینوکس را درست انجام میدین ؟ خطاهایی که میگیرین دقیقا یکی هستند یا متفاوت هستند ؟




> می خوام اینو بگم که اجباری در کار نیست و بدون لینوکس هم می توان برنامه نویس شد .


دوست عزیز خود من که این همه مطلب توی این تاپیک گذاشتم از ویندوز شروع کردم و با ویندوز هم برنامه نویس شدم و برنامه نویسی کردم ! شکی در این موضوع نیست. اما لینوکس برای برنامه نویسان وب PHP محیط بسیار بهتر و مناسب تریه و در این موضوع میتونم بحث کنم.




> چند تا از اساتید که در برنامه نویسی وب خبره هستند با ویندوز کار می کردند ( نه اینکه اصلا لینوکس کار نکنند) . اسمشون رو هم خواستید پیام می دم بهتون !


قطعا همینطوره ! منم تعجب کردم جناب شهرکی اونطوری گفتند. من هم برنامه نویسای حرفه ای میشناسم که از MAC  OS و Windows استفاده میکنند و خیلی هم از لینوکس سر رشته ندارند !

----------


## cpuram

> راستش عکسی که گذاشتین اصلا کیفیت نداره و نمیشه خوند چیه ! لطفا attach کنید شاید بتونم کمکتون کنم. دقیق تر هم به موضوع اشاره کنید ! اگه بگم تا حالا اصلا چنین مسخره بازی هایی از ubuntu ندیدم تعجب میکنید ؟ (شاید اگه از من شناخت توی انجمن نداشته باشین حتما میگه داره قلو میکنه) ولی واقعا اصلا چنین مشکلاتی نداشتم ! من یک توصیه دارم برای شما. میشه یکبار روی virtual box نصبش کنید (روی ویندوز) یکبار هم مدتی با live cd توش بگرذین و ببینین مشکیل دراین یا نه ؟ رم شما سالمه ؟ هاردتون bad sector نداره ؟ به نظرم هم ram test انجام بدین و هم hard را اسکن کنید.
> 
> مراحل مربوط به اختصاص پارتیشن لینوکس را درست انجام میدین ؟ خطاهایی که میگیرین دقیقا یکی هستند یا متفاوت هستند ؟
> 
> 
> دوست عزیز خود من که این همه مطلب توی این تاپیک گذاشتم از ویندوز شروع کردم و با ویندوز هم برنامه نویس شدم و برنامه نویسی کردم ! شکی در این موضوع نیست. اما لینوکس برای برنامه نویسان وب PHP محیط بسیار بهتر و مناسب تریه و در این موضوع میتونم بحث کنم.
> 
> 
> قطعا همینطوره ! منم تعجب کردم جناب شهرکی اونطوری گفتند. من هم برنامه نویسای حرفه ای میشناسم که از MAC  OS و Windows استفاده میکنند و خیلی هم از لینوکس سر رشته ندارند !


خواستم دوباره برگردم رو ویندوز دیدم ای بابا ویندوز دیگه نصب نمیشه چون boot هاردم رو نمیشناسه دو باره گنوم رو نصب کردم درست شده.قبلا رو virtual box نصب کرده بودم مشکلی نداشتم.
این اطلاعات سخت افزار من



```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 12)
00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 12)
00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)
00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 06)
00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 06)
00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev 06)
00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a6)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 06)
00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 06)
00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 06)
00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem (rev 06)
02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV710/M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4330/4350/4550]
02:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV710/730 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 4000 series]
04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
ff:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 02)
ff:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 02)
ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 02)
ff:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 02)
ff:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core Processor Reserved (rev 02)
ff:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core Processor Reserved (rev 02)
```

تو قسمت settings->details
گرافیک من نوشته Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV710 درسته؟ ایندفعه موقع نصب به اینترنت متصل بودم.

----------


## Unique

> خواستم دوباره برگردم رو ویندوز دیدم ای بابا ویندوز دیگه نصب نمیشه چون boot هاردم رو نمیشناسه دو باره گنوم رو نصب کردم


مگه dual boot نصب نکردین ؟ grub به راحتی ویندوز را میشناسه و boot میکنه.

در مورد خطا که چیزی نگفتین. اما من تا حالا ATI نداشتم ، با دو تا Brand رابطه خوبی ندارم ! AMD و ATI !

----------


## cpuram

> مگه dual boot نصب نکردین ؟ grub به راحتی ویندوز را میشناسه و boot میکنه.
> 
> در مورد خطا که چیزی نگفتین. اما من تا حالا ATI نداشتم ، با دو تا Brand رابطه خوبی ندارم ! AMD و ATI !


ارورها رو ندارم دیگه چون ماله ابونتو 12.04 بود که پاک کردم.



> مگه dual boot نصب نکردین ؟


نه گفتم کلا بیام روی لینوکس.



> با دو تا Brand رابطه خوبی ندارم


چاره ای نیست لپ تاپه دیگه.
فعلا همین طوری برم جلو ببینم چی میشه.
منبع مناسب برای درایور ها نیست ؟ لینوکس درایور پک یا نرم افزار درایور یاب نداره؟ ubuntu.ir هم رفتم یکی از کداشو امتحان کردم سیستم عامل کلا داغون شد.

----------


## [younes]

> منبع مناسب برای درایور ها نیست


برای دریافت درایور ها به سایت شرکت سازنده مراجعه کنید.
البته AMD آی پی ایران رو محدود کرده و باید آی پی تون رو قبلش عوض کنید.

----------


## Unique

غیر از cpuram شخص دیگه ای پس از صحبت هایی که توی این تاپیک شد برای اپلین بار یا بررسی مجدد لینوکس نصب نکرده ؟

----------


## Veteran

بنده خیلی مشتاق شدم برم سمت لینوکس، اما حوصله سرو کله زدن با یک محیط جدیدو ندارم.

----------


## cpuram

> بنده خیلی مشتاق شدم برم سمت لینوکس، اما حوصله سرو کله زدن با یک محیط جدیدو ندارم.


محیطش عجیب نیست به نظرم برای برنامه نویسی خوش دست تره.فقط مشکل درایور دارم.
راستی چطوری lamp رو توی درایو دیگه نصب کنم؟ توی ویندوز اینکارو کرده بودم که یه موقع فایلام نپره.

----------


## cpuram

> برای دریافت درایور ها به سایت شرکت سازنده مراجعه کنید.
> البته AMD آی پی ایران رو محدود کرده و باید آی پی تون رو قبلش عوض کنید.


کارت گرافیک رو از سایت amd دانلود و نصب کردم بعد از restart نمیتونست شناسایی کنه چون قابلیت سوپیچ بین کارتهای گرافیک وجود نداره (توی لینوکس) شایدم من اشتباه میکنم.

----------


## Unique

> بنده خیلی مشتاق شدم برم سمت لینوکس، اما حوصله سرو کله زدن با یک محیط جدیدو ندارم.


من قبل از اینکه کلا مهاجرت کنم حدود شش ماه داشتم به صورت dual boot استفاده میکردم و مشغول یادگیری بودم. شش ماه برای من یعنی خیلی زیاد و اگه میخواستم زود یاد بگیرم بیش از ۳ هفته نمیشد. میخوام بگم اصلا عجله نداشتم. توصیه میکنم dual boot کار کنید !‌ virtual حس جالبی نمیده و تا کار نکنید نمیفهمید.




> راستی چطوری lamp رو توی درایو دیگه نصب کنم؟ توی ویندوز اینکارو کرده بودم که یه موقع فایلام نپره.


بسته به اینکه چطور لینوکس را پارتیشن بندی کرده باشین و root و home و swap و ... را چطور تخصیص داده باشین باید فایل ها را به شکلی فولدر بندی کنین که مشکلی براش پیش نیاد.

نیاز نیست حتما توی default ی که apache داره فایل ها را بگذارین ! میتونید با تغییرات config های virtual host توی apache و httpd.conf کلا مسیر های غیر وابسته به سیستم عامل بدین.




> فقط مشکل درایور دارم.


مشکل درایور فقط در مورد کارت گرافیک هست و اون هم نه همه کارت های گرافیک ! اگه کارت intel به صورت onboard دارین چرا میخواین ati را نصب کنین ؟ همون کارتون را راه میندازه.
در ضمن همه این مشکل را ندارند و کمی نیاز به بدشانسی هست !

----------


## hamedarian2009

> غیر از cpuram شخص دیگه ای پس از صحبت هایی که توی این تاپیک شد برای اپلین بار یا بررسی مجدد لینوکس نصب نکرده ؟


من Ubuntu Unity را توی virtual دارم اما میخواستم Ubuntu Gnome رو نصب و بررسی کنم و چون 64 بیتی رو دانلود کردم روی virtual نصب نشد و  چون همون 1 گیگ 3 روز طول داد تا دانلود کنم دیگه بی خیال شدم
شما هم mint رو پیشنهاد دادین اما از snapshot هایی که توی وب دیدم فکر میکنم Gnome گرافیک و دسکتاپ زیباتری داره اما mint شبیه ویندوز هست که زیاد جالب نیست

----------


## blue.web9

> غیر از cpuram شخص دیگه ای پس از صحبت هایی که توی این تاپیک شد برای اپلین بار یا بررسی مجدد لینوکس نصب نکرده ؟


من تمام پست های این تاپیک خوندم و تصمیم گرفتم به اوبونتو برم . بعد از اجرا به صورت لایو بیشتر وسوسه شدم اوبونتو نصب کنم . اوبونتو نصب کردم ولی موقع پارتیشن بندی اشتباه کردم کل هارد فرمت شد . شانش آورودم از فایل های مهم بکاپ داشتم. دوستانی که مثل من اولین بار اوبونتو نصب میکنن بیشتر دقت کنن.در حال حاضر هیچ مشکلی ندارم و تمام درایور ها  شناسایی شدن.
سرعت سیستم به مراتب بالاتر از ویندوز هست که این خیلی برای من مهمه . تا این لحظه اصلا نشده بحوام کاری انجام بدم که داخل ویندوز میشد ولی اوبونتو نشه .لامپ نصب کردم و با  eclipse فعلا دارم کار میکنم ِتو بقیه کارهای  روزانه مثل وبگردی و pdf  و موزیک و فیلم و....هیچ مشکلی ندارم.

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

فکر نکنم مهاجرت به طرف لینوکس خالی از لطف باشه !
پشیمون نمیشید.
من این رو در محیط لینوکس براتون پیشنهاد میکنم که برای PHP خیلی تکمیل و جامع هستش: http://www.aptana.com/products/studio3/download
فوق العاده قدرتمند هست برای کار با PHP که من در ویندوز با DM کار میکردم تنها محیطی که به دلم نشست این بود.

برای C++‎‎ هم Qt رو داریم : http://qt.io

درضمن روی لینوکس ابونتو همین الان بنده فتوشاپ CS6 رو هم نصب دارم با Win 1.7 مشکلی نداره.
همه چیز خیلی ترو تمیز کار میکنه.

برنامه Xampp رو از اینجا بگیرید : https://www.apachefriends.org/download.html

و همچنین برنامه Mysql workbench هم برای لینوکس هستش از داخل App Center دریافت کنید خیلی تکمیل و خیلی دوست داشتینی.

سرعت و پایداری سیستم عامل هم که ۱۰۰ بهتر از ویندوزه :لبخند: 
اینطور که ویندوز پیشرفت میکنه لینوکس هم داره پیشرفت میکنه مخصوصا با اومدن Qt Freamwork برای C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ کم کم داره همه چیز روی لینوکس بازنویسی میشه و به زودی شاهد نسخه های لینوکسی برنامه ها خواهیم بود.

----------


## Tarragon

> غیر از cpuram شخص دیگه ای پس از صحبت هایی که توی این تاپیک شد برای اپلین بار یا بررسی مجدد لینوکس نصب نکرده ؟


من قبلا ubuntu رو نصب کرده بودم ولی اونجوری که تو ویندوز راحتم راحت نیستم! برای همین حدودا ۲ ماهی بود که ubuntu رو بوت نکرده بودم که بعد از تاپیک دوباره روی آوردم به لینوکس و فعالیت رو در لینوکس ادامه می دم.
اما مشکل اصلی من با photoshop هستش که می فرمایید gimp جایگزین مناسبیه. اما متاسفانه من هرکاری کردم نتونستم با gimp کنار بیام. من تو فتوشاپ کلی آموزش می شه پیدا کرد اما تو این اصلا آموزش درستی نیست. کار من در فتوشاپ اینه که باید عکس محصولات که با دوربین گرفته شده رو ویرایش کنم و در برای سایت آماده کنم. می شه در این مورد توضیحی بدید که چکار می شه کرد؟ actionهای آماده که تو فتوشاپ ایجاد افکت می کنه تو gimp هست؟ آماده اش رو تو اینترنت میشه پیدا کرد؟
سپاس.

----------


## arta.nasiri

> غیر از cpuram شخص دیگه ای پس از صحبت هایی که توی این تاپیک شد برای اپلین بار یا بررسی مجدد لینوکس نصب نکرده ؟


منم برای اولین بار که نه ولی تعریف هایی که از ubuntu تو این تاپیک دیدم تصمیم گرفتم نصبش کنم. راستش تو ubuntu راحتترم تا centos. به پکیج های بیشتری دسترسی دارم و منابع آموزشی خوبی تو اینترنت هست. چندتا پیکج که شدیدا بهشون نیاز داشتم مثل v.p.n kerio مجبورم میکرد تو طی روز واسه وب گردی از ویندوز استفاده کنم. ولی تو ubuntu خیلی راحت نصب کردم. تنها چیزی که یکم اذیت میکنه کیبورد فارسی هستش که جای بعضی از حروف با ویندوز فرق میکنه ولی چیزی نیست که به خاطرش مجبور بشم از ویندوز استفاده کنم.

راستی واسه subversion چی پیشنهاد میدید؟

----------


## Tarragon

اوبنتو 14.04.01 پایدارتر و پشتیبانی 5 ساله داره.اوبنتو 14.10 به نوعی tester هستش و تا تابستون سال اینده پشتیبانی داره.بهتره از 14.04.01 به 14.10 اپگریت نشه.

----------


## رضا قربانی

> من قبلا ubuntu رو نصب کرده بودم ولی اونجوری که تو ویندوز راحتم راحت نیستم! برای همین حدودا ۲ ماهی بود که ubuntu رو بوت نکرده بودم که بعد از تاپیک دوباره روی آوردم به لینوکس و فعالیت رو در لینوکس ادامه می دم.
> اما مشکل اصلی من با photoshop هستش که می فرمایید gimp جایگزین مناسبیه. اما متاسفانه من هرکاری کردم نتونستم با gimp کنار بیام. من تو فتوشاپ کلی آموزش می شه پیدا کرد اما تو این اصلا آموزش درستی نیست. کار من در فتوشاپ اینه که باید عکس محصولات که با دوربین گرفته شده رو ویرایش کنم و در برای سایت آماده کنم. می شه در این مورد توضیحی بدید که چکار می شه کرد؟ actionهای آماده که تو فتوشاپ ایجاد افکت می کنه تو gimp هست؟ آماده اش رو تو اینترنت میشه پیدا کرد؟
> سپاس.


بهترین روش اینه که در کنار لینوکس ، ویندوز هم داشته باشید .

----------


## Unique

> من تمام پست های این تاپیک خوندم و تصمیم گرفتم به اوبونتو برم . بعد از اجرا به صورت لایو بیشتر وسوسه شدم اوبونتو نصب کنم . اوبونتو نصب کردم ولی موقع پارتیشن بندی اشتباه کردم کل هارد فرمت شد . شانش آورودم از فایل های مهم بکاپ داشتم. دوستانی که مثل من اولین بار اوبونتو نصب میکنن بیشتر دقت کنن.در حال حاضر هیچ مشکلی ندارم و تمام درایور ها شناسایی شدن.


جای بسیار دلگرمی و خوشحالی هستش. امیدوارم دوستان درس بگیرند و در زمان پارتیشن بندی دقت لازم را انجام دهند ! من توی این پست یک آموزش نیم بند دادم و توصیه میکنم آموزش انگلیسی که خیلی کاملتر هست را هم ببینید.

امیدوارم این مشکلی که برای شما پیش اومد باعث ترس دوستان نشه ! اما همیشه باید نسخه پشتیبان گرفت دیگه ! من این بلا بدون داشتن نسخه پشتیباین یک زمانی که NTFS تازه اومده بود و اصلا حالیم نبود با FAT فرق میکنه و FAT اصلا NTFS را نمیشناسه برام پیش اومد. این مشکلات روی ویندوز هم بوده و کسی نباید فکر کنه مشکل از لینوکس هستش !




> اما مشکل اصلی من با photoshop هستش که می فرمایید gimp جایگزین مناسبیه. اما متاسفانه من هرکاری کردم نتونستم با gimp کنار بیام. من تو فتوشاپ کلی آموزش می شه پیدا کرد اما تو این اصلا آموزش درستی نیست.


من مطمئن هستم اونقدر که برای یادگیری Photoshop وقت گذاشتین برای Gimp وقت نگذاشتین. به هر حال Gimp کلا با Photoshop تفاوت داره ! یعنی Shortcut ها و خیلی موضوعات متفاوت پیاده میشوند. من بیشترین زمان را صرف یادگیری و استفاده ز Gimp کردم ولی الان pHotoshop اذیتم میکنه (دلیلش این نیست که Photoshop بده ، من به Gimp عادت کردم).




> کار من در فتوشاپ اینه که باید عکس محصولات که با دوربین گرفته شده رو ویرایش کنم و در برای سایت آماده کنم. می شه در این مورد توضیحی بدید که چکار می شه کرد؟ actionهای آماده که تو فتوشاپ ایجاد افکت می کنه تو gimp هست؟ آماده اش رو تو اینترنت میشه پیدا کرد؟


من درست متوجه نشدم میخوای چیکار کنی ! من گفتم برایب طراحی وب Gimp هیچ کاستی نداره ! با Photoshop مقایسه نکردمش ! اصلا اشتباه هستش که مقایسه کنیم ! من به یک طراح دیجیتال یا کسی که خیلی حرفه ای کار Photo و Graphic ART میکنه تا وقتی که خودش نخواد از Gimp استفاده حرفه ای بکنه اصلا پیشنهاد نمیکنم (آخه کار من اصلا این نیست) اما اگه منظورتون cut کردن تغییر سایز و بهینه کردن عکس و تغییر رنگ ایجاد فیلتر و افکت روی عکس هست که خوب قطعا Gimp با این ها مشکلی نداره.

کلا دو تا منبع خوب فارسی میشناسم :
http://gimp.blogsky.com/
http://gimp.ir/

یک کتاب هم سال ۸۸ منتشر شد. از اینجا میتونید بگیرین.




> تنها چیزی که یکم اذیت میکنه کیبورد فارسی هستش که جای بعضی از حروف با ویندوز فرق میکنه


راستش این مشکل از ویندوز هست که صفحه کلیدش استاندارد فارسی نیست. میتونید صفحه کلید استاندارد فارسی را اینجا ببینین. بیشترین اذیت مربوط به حرف پ هست که جای درستش روی m هست ولی توی ویندوز روی \ قرار داره. البته "،" هم بجای shift-t روی shift+7 هستش.

خوبی لینوکس اینه که نشد توش نداریم اگه خیلی دوست درای غیر استاندارد استفاده کنی و از کیبورد عربی که حروف فارسی را اینطرف و اونطرفش گذاشته بودند استفاده کنی. این مطلب آقای زبردست به دردتون میخوره.

البته گویا توی ویندوز ۸ هم مایکروسافت از کیبورد استاندارد فارسی استفاده کرده یعنی پ روی m هستش و ... !




> راستی واسه subversion چی پیشنهاد میدید؟


https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> من قبلا ubuntu رو نصب کرده بودم ولی اونجوری که تو ویندوز راحتم راحت نیستم! برای همین حدودا ۲ ماهی بود که ubuntu رو بوت نکرده بودم که بعد از تاپیک دوباره روی آوردم به لینوکس و فعالیت رو در لینوکس ادامه می دم.
> اما مشکل اصلی من با photoshop هستش که می فرمایید gimp جایگزین مناسبیه. اما متاسفانه من هرکاری کردم نتونستم با gimp کنار بیام. من تو فتوشاپ کلی آموزش می شه پیدا کرد اما تو این اصلا آموزش درستی نیست. کار من در فتوشاپ اینه که باید عکس محصولات که با دوربین گرفته شده رو ویرایش کنم و در برای سایت آماده کنم. می شه در این مورد توضیحی بدید که چکار می شه کرد؟ actionهای آماده که تو فتوشاپ ایجاد افکت می کنه تو gimp هست؟ آماده اش رو تو اینترنت میشه پیدا کرد؟
> سپاس.


جهت اطلاع شما....
نسخه Adobe Photoshop CS6 رو رو لینوکس دارمش...

Screenshot from 2014-11-10 15:15:33.jpg

----------


## leaping

همه بحث کردن من نظرم رو بگم

برای کارها مختلف به نظرم میتونید سیستم عاملهای مختلف نصب کنید و اصلا هم چیز غیر معمولی نیست.
سیستم عامل ونیدوز یک سیستم عامل کاربر پسند و راحت و فرای دغدغه های عمومی هستش و معمولا همه چیز براش پیدا میشه و دایرکتوری نرم افزارهایی که برای ویندوز هست قطعا در بین سیستم عامل های دیگه خیلی بیشتره(کاری به سیستم عاملهای موبایلی و و غیره ندارم)
الانم دوستان نیان بگن این چه دلیلیه خب هرچی که واسه ویندوز هست توی لینوکس و MAC و غیر هم پیدا میشه , چون فقط چیزهایی نیست که الان نیاز دارید.ب فرض یه نرم افزار تو یک زمینه تخصصی هست که برای ویندوزهو میبینی هیچ جای دیگه گیر نمیاد و برای هیچ سیستم عامل دیگه ای هم پیدا نمیشه (این مطلب در مورد سیستم عامل مقابل هم صادقه) اما همونطور که گفتم دایره نرم افزارهای موجود برای ویندوز خیلی بیشتر از سایر سیستم عاملهاست و نکته دووم اینکه واقعا هیچ سیستم عاملی به اندازه ویندوز در زمینه بازی و گیمینگ حرفی واسه گفتن نداره اما در مورد برنامه نویسی باید بگم به جز اینکه به قول آقای شهرکی در لینوکس میتونید با چم و خم سرور داری آشنا باشید تفاوت خاصی در بینشون برای کد نویسی احساس نمیشه معمولا هم مشکلی در کد نویسی نخواهید داشت در هیچکدوم
در مورد اینکه یک سری دوستان گفتن نمیدونم محصولات اپل سریع هستن و چی و چی باید بگم
بیاید یه سیستم عامل با قیمت 5 میلیون تومن جمع کنید با هارد ssd بعد بهتون میگم سرعت یعنی چی.صفحه نمایش هم رزولیشن ها انقد بالا رفتن که توی مانیتورهای کوچیک و لپ تاپ اصلا قابل تشخیص نیست.
هرچند خودم عاشق محصولا اپل هستم اما واقعیت رو نمیشه انکار کرد.
اگه میخواید برنامه نویس حرفه ای و کد نویس بشید و قصدتون اینه که در آینده فرمون کدهاتون رو خودتون تو دستتون بگیرید من لینوکس رو پیشنهاد میکنم.
اگه میخواید گرافیست حرفه ای و کاربلدی بشین که حرفاتون تو زمینه خودتونه خریدار داشته باشه از محصولا اپل استفاده کنید.
اما اگه میخواید یه کاربر نیمه حرفه ای در هر زمینه ای باشید من ویندوز رو پیشنهاد میکنم چون همه چی براتون دراه در حد لازم نه خیلی حرفه ای

----------


## Tarragon

> جهت اطلاع شما....
> نسخه Adobe Photoshop CS6 رو رو لینوکس دارمش...
> 
> Screenshot from 2014-11-10 15:15:33.jpg


OMG!!!
اگر می شه بگید چطوری نصب کردید که مارو از شر ویندوز نجات بدید.
سپاس.

----------


## hamedarian2009

> OMG!!!
> اگر می شه بگید چطوری نصب کردید که مارو از شر ویندوز نجات بدید.
> سپاس.


http://geebzor.com/tech/linux/comple...-ubuntu-13-10/

----------


## Tarragon

از روی آموزش شروع به نصب کردم تا حالا که حدود ۱ گیگ دانلود کرده و هنوز به خود فتوشاپ نرسیده!
الان داره win7sp1 رو دانلود و نصب می کنه!
امید وارم روی اوبنتو ۱۴.۱۰ هم کار کنه !:(

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> از روی آموزش شروع به نصب کردم تا حالا که حدود ۱ گیگ دانلود کرده و هنوز به خود فتوشاپ نرسیده!
> الان داره win7sp1 رو دانلود و نصب می کنه!
> امید وارم روی اوبنتو ۱۴.۱۰ هم کار کنه !:(


دقت کنید که هر نسخه ای از Photoshop نصب نمیشه یک سری نسخه های هستند که تقریبا دستکاری شدن برای لینوکس مثل  Adobe Photoshop CS6 Extended 13.0
اینجاروهم ببینید : https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManag...sion&iId=25607

----------


## prans.info

خوبه که استفاده از سیستم عامل و نرم افزارهای رایگان فرهنگ سازی بشه.
آموزشهای استفاده از نسخه های مختلف لینوکس گسترده تر بشه.
با اطمینان میگم تا چند سال آینده همه کاربرای ویندوز در ایران به سمت سیستم عامل رایگان و متن باز میان.
اونایی هم که دوست ندارن مجبور میشن بیان سمتش.مسائلی هست که ربطی به سیستم عامل ملی نداره و مربوط به بحث کپی رایت جهانیه.
خیلیا که کار طراحی و برنامه نویسی میکنن از نسخه های لینوکس استفاده میکنن.

----------


## php_programmer021

با سلام 
اولین موردی که شاید اذیت کننده باشه محیط گرافیکش باشه چون توی ویندوز کار خیلی راحتره .
اما در کل اگه واقعا می خوای این کارو انجام بدی حتما برا یه مدتی توی vmware با لینوکس کار کن اگه دیدی همه چی رواله و می تونی با این موضوع کنار بیایی بعدش کوچ کن.

----------


## Unique

> اولین موردی که شاید اذیت کننده باشه محیط گرافیکش باشه چون توی ویندوز کار خیلی راحتره


این حرف اصلا درست نیست ! رابط کاربری لینوکس خیلی راحت تر و سر راست تر از ویندوز هست. بست هبه اینکه از چه desktop ی استفاده میکنی رابط کاربری متفاوت هستش ! مثلا من unity را خیلی بیشتر از windows میپسندم ! بعضی KDE و بعضی Cinnamon را. اگه موضوع راحتیه که در این زمینه لینوکس خیلی خیلی خیلی از ویندوز سر تره. بحث theme و تغییرات پوسته که اصلا قابل مقایسه نیست ! شخصی سازی هایی که توی لینوکس میشه انجام داد بسیار بسیار بیشتر از ویندوز هست. خلاصه اینکه یه زمانی یه حرفی منطقیه ! یکی میاد میگه کارت گرافیکم مشکل درایور داره و از این حرفا خوب میشه قبول کرد اما در مورد رابط کاربری فقط کسی این حرف را میزنه که اصلا با لینوکس و تزویع ها و Desktop هاش کار نکرده و میخواد فقط ایراد الکی بگیره.

پ.ن : کلی گفتم و کسی به خودش نگیره.

----------


## SlowCode

> من این رو در محیط لینوکس براتون پیشنهاد میکنم که برای PHP خیلی تکمیل و جامع هستش: http://www.aptana.com/products/studio3/download
> فوق العاده قدرتمند هست برای کار با PHP که من در ویندوز با DM کار میکردم تنها محیطی که به دلم نشست این بود.


Aptana برنامه خوبی هست، قبلا با اون کار میکردم، تو کدنویسی php مشکلی نداشت و با فریم ورک ها هم خوب کار میکرد ولی تو کار طراحی قالب اذیت میکرد!
دوستانی که کار طراحی هم میکنند NetBeans رو هم تست کنند، تا الان اذیتم نکرده.
فقط محیط Aptana نسبتا بهتر هست.




> و همچنین برنامه Mysql workbench هم برای لینوکس هستش از داخل App Center دریافت کنید خیلی تکمیل و خیلی دوست داشتینی.


یه مدت ازا ین برنامه استفاده کردم ولی خیلی متفاوت بود و بدجوری آدمو اذیت میکنه!
ماها هممون با phpmyadmin کار کردیم، اگه کسی مایل بود میتونه از chive استفاده کنه که با Yii نوشته شده و نسبت به phpmyadmin کمی سریع تر هست.
کم حجم هست، کافیه محتویات فایل زیپ رو بریزین تو پوشه www و تنظیمات دیتابیس رو توی فایل protected/config/main.php ویرایش کنین و بعد اجراش کنین. کدش هم دستتونه و میتونین مطالعه و ویرایشش کنین.

----------


## bagherok

> v.p.n kerio


چطوری نصبش کردید.(رایگانه!!)(اینو نصب کنم kerio-control-***client-8.3.2-2261-linux.deb)


_____________________


tor نصبه
اما وقتی میخوام بیارم تو ترمینال 
یا هر چی یکیج میخوام نصب کنم(proxychains یا tsocks)
ای ارور رو میده
با اینکه jdk8 نصبه


dpkg: error processing package oracle-java8-set-default (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
Errors were encountered while processing:
 oracle-java8-installer
 oracle-java8-set-default

----------


## arta.nasiri

> چطوری نصبش کردید.(رایگانه!!)(اینو نصب کنم kerio-control-***client-8.3.2-2261-linux.deb)
> 
> 
> _____________________
> 
> 
> tor نصبه
> اما وقتی میخوام بیارم تو ترمینال 
> یا هر چی یکیج میخوام نصب کنم(proxychains یا tsocks)
> ...


سلام

ببینید این مشکلتون رو حل میکنه.

sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer

----------


## Unique

چرا open java نصب نمیکنید ؟
این دردسر ها را نداره.

----------


## Unique

میتونید با دستور زیز بررسی کنید java نصبه یا نه و چی هست :
java -version

به نظرم برای بحث های فنی مربوط به نرم افزار های لینوکس توی خود انجمن لینوکس پست بگذارید یا توی forum.ubuntu.ir پست بگذارید. اینجا قصد این بود که در مورد مهاجرت و مشکلاتش صحبت کنیم.

در ضمن من اصلا متوجه نشدم شما میخواین چی نصب کنین. که حالا java بهتون خطا میده. (لطفا جایی غیر از این پست مطرح کنین ، لینک بدین پیام خصوصی تا بیام توی اون پست اگه میتونم کمک کنم ، اسپم نکنید اینجا)

----------


## amirtc

5 صفحه رو خوندم هواییم کردین !
بنده بخوام مهاجرت کنم به لینوکس از کجا باید شروع کنم ؟!

----------


## Unique

> بنده بخوام مهاجرت کنم به لینوکس از کجا باید شروع کنم ؟


توی پست هایی که دادیم ! پیشنهاد کردیم :

۱ - ابتدا با CD Live یک توزیع لینوکسی مثل Ubuntu یا Mint را امتحان کنین و از سازگاری سیستمتون اطمینان حاصل کنین.
۲ - با استفاده از آموزش هایی که توی وب هست و همینطور توی این تاپیک چند لینک برای نصب به فارسی وانگلیسی خودم قرار دادم ، لینوکس را در کنار ویندوز به صورت Dual Boot نصب کنین (در زمان پارتیشن سازی برای لینوکس دقت کنید)
۳- مدتی را به آشنایی با سیستم عامل لینوکس بپدازین و با نصب نرم افزار های معادل و کسب تجربه زمینه را برای مهاجرت کامل فراهم کنید.

موفق باشین.

----------


## hamedarian2009

> 5 صفحه رو خوندم هواییم کردین !
> بنده بخوام مهاجرت کنم به لینوکس از کجا باید شروع کنم ؟!


اگه میخواهین در کنار ویندوز نصب کنید اول یکم از فضای هاردتون رو آزاد کنید مثلا 25 گیگ بعد موقع نصب تو قسمت installation type گزینه install ubuntu  alongside windows  رو انتخاب کنید دیگه کاریتون نباشه نیازی به پارتیشن بندی هم ندارین

----------


## amirtc

> اگه میخواهین در کنار ویندوز نصب کنید اول یکم از فضای هاردتون رو آزاد کنید مثلا 25 گیگ بعد موقع نصب تو قسمت installation type گزینه install ubuntu  alongside windows  رو انتخاب کنید دیگه کاریتون نباشه نیازی به پارتیشن بندی هم ندارین


دستوراتش رو ازکجا باید یاد گرفت ؟

----------


## hamedarian2009

> دستوراتش رو ازکجا باید یاد گرفت ؟


البته اگه میخواهین ubuntu نصب کنید وگرنه واسه توزیعهای دیگه هم میتونید از داکیومنت خودشون توی سایت همون توزیع استفاده کنید

http://linuxseason.ir/7566/%D8%A2%D9...AA-%DA%A9.html

----------


## Unique

> دستوراتش رو ازکجا باید یاد گرفت ؟


شما اول gui کار کنین. به مرور زمان با دستورات هم آشنا میشین ! توی لینوکس با دستور man میتونید اطلاعات کامل هر دستور را بگیرین ! مثلا man ls

----------


## _mojitaba_

از اونجایی که دوستانی که اینجا نظر دادن باعث شدن من ubunto نصب کنم سوالم رو همینجا می پرسم!  :لبخند گشاده!: 
دوستان من اوبونتو رو دانلود کردم و روی virtualbox نصب کردم (دقت کنید install کردم نه try
virtualbox رو خاموش کردم و بعد از اینکه روشنش کردم دوباره صفحه نصب باز شد و دوباره install کردم (حدود 2 3 ساعت هر بار نصب طول کشید )
الان خاموش و روشن کردم باز همون آش و همون کشک و همون کاسه و...
من درست نصب نمیکنم یا روی بصورت مجازی فقط میشه زنده کار کرد؟

----------


## MMSHFE

شما بعد از نصب ویندوز هم DVD نصبش رو از درایو در نمیارین؟ توی تنظیمات سیستم مجازی که درست کردین، در بخش Storage و قسمت CD ایمیج نصب رو خارج کنید تا دیگه وارد فاز نصب نشین.

----------


## _mojitaba_

ممنون 
ولی من قبلا ویندوز سون و سرور رو نصب میکردم نیازی به چنین کاری نبود برای همین نمیدونستم 
الان درست شد تشکر :قلب:

----------


## FastCode

> دوست عزیز کارت لپ تاپ من مدل ati  هست که سال 90 خریدم ولی بعد از نصب اوبونتو فقط Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV730 رو شناسایی میکنه و برای ati هیچ درایوری ندیدم. خیال میکردم همه کارتها همینجوری اند ولی بعدا جوابم رو از جناب unique گرفتم.


سلام.
اسم درایورش fglrx هست.که البته اخیرا داره تغییراتی میکنه که قسمت ماژول هسته ی درایور free و non-free یکی بشه.

----------


## desatir7316

صرفا جهت ایجاد انگیزه   :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## FastCode

> صرفا جهت ایجاد انگیزه


خوب بود.
قمست جالبش اینه که همه این افکت ها برای قبل از ۲۰۱۰ هستن.
توی سیتمهای جدید افکتها و امکانات خیلی باحالتر اضافه شده.

----------


## سوداگر

> صرفا جهت ایجاد انگیزه


WOW ...! 
تقریباً زمانی که داشتید این پست رو میگذاشتید شیوه ارائه من در مورد اوبونتو تموم شد کاش زودتر  این کلیپ رو میدیدم :اشتباه: 
خوشبختانه معلوم شد علاقه مند به اوبونتو زیاده چون اکتیو ترین ارائه مال من بود، همکلاسی ها و استاد سوال می پرسیدند که هیچ موضوعی به این اندازه برای بچه ها جالب نبود.
 اکثراً خیال می کردند نصب اوبونتو سخته یا فقط روی ماشین مجازی نصب کرده بودند یا اطلاعاتشون پریده بود. کلاً خودم حال کردم ولی اگه این کلیپ هم پخش میشد مطمئن بودم لااقل نصف کلاس اوبونتو رو امتحان میکردند.
به هرحال آگاهی مردم کمه و یه جورایی میتونم بگم *مردم راجع به دنیای لینوکس یه خورده خرافاتی شده اند* و باید اطلاع رسانی بشه و اینترنت هم ارزون تر بشه فقط همین.

----------


## hamedarian2009

> صرفا جهت ایجاد انگیزه


جالب بود از این منوهای افقی شبیه منوی سیستم عامل مک که تو این فیلم هم بود آیا تو اوبونتو Unity هم هست؟

----------


## desatir7316

> خوب بود.
> قمست جالبش اینه که همه این افکت ها برای قبل از ۲۰۱۰ هستن.
> توی سیتمهای جدید افکتها و امکانات خیلی باحالتر اضافه شده.


آره، اگه یه لیست بذارید یا اسکرین شات ( که متوجه بشم منظورتون دقیقا کدوم  ها هست) یا خودتون مثل این کلیپ یه کلیپ رکورد کنید بذارید خیلی خوبه، دوستانی که ترس دارن متوجه می شن که اگه بیان توی لینوکس، بعد از مدتی همچین ترسی برای برگشت به ویندوز توی وجودشون ایجاد می شه، البته این موضوع بر حسب عادت هم می تونه باشه





> WOW ...! 
> تقریباً زمانی که داشتید این پست رو میگذاشتید شیوه ارائه من در مورد اوبونتو تموم شد کاش زودتر  این کلیپ رو میدیدم
> ....


آره ای کاش زودتر بود ولی همین الان هم می تونید برای اینکه بیشتر جذبشون کنید همچین کلیپ هایی نشونشون بدید که خرافاتشون کمتر شه





> جالب بود از این منوهای افقی شبیه منوی سیستم عامل مک که تو این فیلم هم بود آیا تو اوبونتو Unity هم هست؟


من یه سرچ کوچیک کردم چیزی ندیدم، این چیزی که میگید رو نمی دونم چیه
اسکرین شاتی و ... بذارید ممنون می شم
ولی خیلی از این افکت های توی این لینوکس رو رو توی مک دیدم خودم
اون چیزی رو که میگید احتمالا هست فقط باید بدونی اسمش چیه

----------


## Unique

البته این افکت ها و تنوع theme ها و Desktop ها اگرچه باعث میشه که افراد دیگه متوجه باشن لینوکس فقط Terminal نیست و محیط GUI بسیار پیشرفت کرده. اما مهمتر از همه اینه که بدونند Stability لینوکس به شدت از ویندوز بیشتره و مخصوصا توی بحث این انجمن باید متوجه بود که بهترین سیستم عامل برای برنامه نویسان وب لینوکس هست و ساده ترین دلیلش اینه که Production نهایی روی سیستم عامل لینوکس بارگزاری میشه و مهمه که شناخت خوبی از لینوکس داشته باشن. لینوکس به راحتی میتونه به عنوان سیستم عامل اصلی استفاده بشه.

----------


## hamedarian2009

من هم بعد ازینکه این تاپیک راه افتاد وسوسه شدم و به صورت Dual Boot همراه ویندوز 7 روی سیستمم ubuntu رو نصب کردم یعنی قبلا روی vmware داشتم اما الان واقعا می فهمم سیستم عامل یعنی چی وقتی نصب کردم اصلا درایوری نصب نکردم همه چی رو اتوماتیک میشناسه سرعت بوتش نسبت به ویندوز 7 ده برابره کار داخلش واقعا از ویندوز راحت تره نمیدونم چرا همه فکر میکنن سخت تره چیزی به نام ارور و هنگ شبیه ویندوز داخلش ندیدم نصب نرم افزارها فقط با یک کلیک واقعا لذت بخشه و برای همه نرم افزارهای ویندوزی مشابه حتی بهتر هم داره و اینکه محیط گرافیکیش از ویندوز خیلی بهتره چیزی که همه میگن ویندوز گرافیکش سرتره اما من لینوکس رو بهتر دیدم

----------


## hamedarian2009

> من یه سرچ کوچیک کردم چیزی ندیدم، این چیزی که میگید رو نمی دونم چیه
> اسکرین شاتی و ... بذارید ممنون می شم
> ولی خیلی از این افکت های توی این لینوکس رو رو توی مک دیدم خودم
> اون چیزی رو که میگید احتمالا هست فقط باید بدونی اسمش چیه


به این نوار توی مک میگن Dock و توی لینوکس اوبونتو همین نوار سمت چپ هست  می خواستم ببینم نمیشه این نوار رو ببرم پایین صفحه هرچی تو تنظیماتش گشتم  چیزی ندیدم
macosx103.jpg

----------


## Unique

> من هم بعد ازینکه این تاپیک راه افتاد وسوسه شدم و به صورت Dual Boot همراه ویندوز 7 روی سیستمم ubuntu رو نصب کردم یعنی قبلا روی vmware داشتم اما الان واقعا می فهمم سیستم عامل یعنی چی وقتی نصب کردم اصلا درایوری نصب نکردم همه چی رو اتوماتیک میشناسه سرعت بوتش نسبت به ویندوز 7 ده برابره کار داخلش واقعا از ویندوز راحت تره نمیدونم چرا همه فکر میکنن سخت تره چیزی به نام ارور و هنگ شبیه ویندوز داخلش ندیدم نصب نرم افزارها فقط با یک کلیک واقعا لذت بخشه و برای همه نرم افزارهای ویندوزی مشابه حتی بهتر هم داره و اینکه محیط گرافیکیش از ویندوز خیلی بهتره چیزی که همه میگن ویندوز گرافیکش سرتره اما من لینوکس رو بهتر دیدم


از این موضوع خیلی خوشحالم ! امیدوارم دیگر دوستان هم اگه سعی کردند و موفق شدن یا شکست خوردند با بچه های انجمن سهیم بشن !





> به این نوار توی مک میگن Dock و توی لینوکس اوبونتو همین نوار سمت چپ هست می خواستم ببینم نمیشه این نوار رو ببرم پایین صفحه هرچی تو تنظیماتش گشتم چیزی ندیدم


قبل از 12.10 با compiz میشد این کار را کرد اما خوب bug هایی هم وجود داشت و کلا unofficial بود. بعد ها Mark Shuttleworth کلا گفت دوستان بی خیالش بشین و قرار نیست توی unity چنین چیزی داشته باشیم !

اما خوب ما که توی ویندوز نیستیم که به سلیقه Bill Gates و رفقاش محدود بشیم ! پس اگه خیلی از این تیپ Desktop خوشتون میاد میتونید Cairo-Dock نصب کنید. اما من که همین حالت Unity را ترجیح میدم.

----------


## hamedarian2009

> اما خوب ما که توی ویندوز نیستیم که به سلیقه Bill Gates و رفقاش محدود بشیم ! پس اگه خیلی از این تیپ Desktop خوشتون میاد میتونید Cairo-Dock نصب کنید. اما من که همین حالت Unity را ترجیح میدم.


باتشکر از آقای Unique دقیقا همینو میخاستم اتفاقا من به خاطر شباهت دسکتاپ Cinamon به ویندوز نصب نکردم و فقط از Unity خوشم اومد اما در کل این نوار launcher پایین باشه جالبتر میشه همینطور که توی مک هم اینطوریه



> از این موضوع خیلی خوشحالم ! امیدوارم دیگر دوستان هم اگه سعی کردند و موفق شدن یا شکست خوردند با بچه های انجمن سهیم بشن !


من تا الان که دو ماهی میشه لینوکس نصب کردم هیچ مشکلی باهاش ندارم و همه کارهایی که در ویندوز انجام میدادم در اینجا هم بهتر انجام میدم بعضی اوقات توی ویندوز فن پاورم خیلی تند میچرخه اما توی لینوکس اینجوری نیست انگار فشار کمتری به سخت افزار وارد میشه
 انشالله بعد گرفتن یک هارد اکسترنال در دوماه آینده و کپی اطلاعاتم داخل اون میخام کلا با پارتیشن بندی جدید ویندوز رو ساقط کنم و فقط لینوکس رو داشته باشم فقط اگر خیلی ضروری شد میشه با یک virtual box ویندوز رو هم داشت

----------


## mr.javad15

سلام
بنده هم میخوام Ubuntu رو نصب کنم 

کدوم نسخه رو نصب کنم؟ و از چه سایتی دانلود کنم؟

----------


## desatir7316

> سلام
> بنده هم میخوام Ubuntu رو نصب کنم 
> کدوم نسخه رو نصب کنم؟


http://forum.ubuntu.ir




> و از چه سایتی دانلود کنم؟


http://ubuntu.com/

----------


## سوداگر

> به این نوار توی مک میگن Dock و توی لینوکس اوبونتو همین نوار سمت چپ هست   می خواستم ببینم نمیشه این نوار رو ببرم پایین صفحه هرچی تو تنظیماتش گشتم   چیزی ندیدم


چرا رابط کاربری مک رو نصب نمیکنید؟ یا مثلاً *macbuntu* رو امتحان کنید!
به اینم میگن macbuntu  :لبخند گشاده!: 



راستی...
 خودم یه سوال از دوستان دارم. من نسخه 32 بیتی kali linux رو برای تست نفوذ و اینها میخواستم نصب کنم ولی میگفت 32 بیت روی لپ تاپ من نصب نمیشه. کسی دلیلش رو میدونه؟

----------


## thacker

سلام ...
برای دور زدن تحریم های گوگل یا جاوا لازم هست از وی پی ان استفاده بشه ... آیا امکان نصب وی پی ان بر روی لینوکس امکان پذیر هست ؟

----------


## سوداگر

امکانش هست ولی خلاف قوانین مملکت و سایته از http://torpich.ir استفاده کنید کاملا قانونی

----------


## Unique

> برای دور زدن تحریم های گوگل یا جاوا لازم هست از وی پی ان استفاده بشه ... آیا امکان نصب وی پی ان بر روی لینوکس امکان پذیر هست ؟


خیلی از این خدماتی که برادران برای عبور از این تحریم ها میدن با خود لینوکس انجام میشه اونوقت میشه خودش client ش را نداشته باشه ؟! قطعا بهتر از ویندوز هم مبشه.

----------


## desatir7316

> سلام ...
> برای دور زدن تحریم های گوگل یا جاوا لازم هست از وی پی ان استفاده بشه ... آیا امکان نصب وی پی ان بر روی لینوکس امکان پذیر هست ؟





> خیلی از این خدماتی که برادران برای عبور از این تحریم ها میدن با خود لینوکس انجام میشه اونوقت میشه خودش client ش را نداشته باشه ؟! *قطعا بهتر از ویندوز هم مبشه*.


از tor استفاده کنید، توی مخازن هست

----------


## hamedarian2009

> چرا رابط کاربری مک رو نصب نمیکنید؟ یا مثلاً *macbuntu* رو امتحان کنید!
> به اینم میگن macbuntu


مرسی اما من قرار نیست ظاهر دسکتاپم رو عوض کنم فقط میخاستم ببینم نوار سمت چپ میاد پایین یا نه که مثل اینکه شدنی نیست و Cairo-Dock خوب بود

----------


## mr.javad15

سلام
این نسخه رو دانلود کنم؟
http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise

http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/u...ktop-amd64.iso


درضمن 32 بیتی دانلود کنم یا 64 بیتی؟

رم من 4 هست و میخوام در کنار ویندوز از لینوکس استفاده کنم

----------


## arta.nasiri

سلام
چیزی که تو unity منو اذیت میکنه Files هستش. وقتی پنجره یکی از درایوهای mount شده را minimize میکنم و دوباره از Launcher روی Files کلیک میکنم بجای اینکه اون پنجره minimize شده بالا بیاد یک پنجره دیگه باز میشه. توی setting هم گزینه ای نیست که بشه اینجور چیزا رو مدیریت کرد.

----------


## Unique

> چیزی که تو unity منو اذیت میکنه Files هستش. وقتی پنجره یکی از درایوهای mount شده را minimize میکنم و دوباره از Launcher روی Files کلیک میکنم بجای اینکه اون پنجره minimize شده بالا بیاد یک پنجره دیگه باز میشه


منظورت Home Folder هستش ؟ Nautilus را میگی ؟ میشه بیشتر توضیح بدی یا screen shot بگذاری ؟

----------


## arta.nasiri

> منظورت Home Folder هستش ؟ Nautilus را میگی ؟ میشه بیشتر توضیح بدی یا screen shot بگذاری ؟


بله منظورم همون nautilus هستش. تو عکس زیر پنجره بالایی رو ابتدا باز کردم سپس minimize کردم و وقتی از launcher دوباره روی Files یا همون nautilus کلیک میکنم یک پنجره دیگه که همون Home هستش (پنجره پایینی) باز میشه بجای اینکه اون پنجره قبلی بالا بیاد. البته این مشکل وقتی بوجود میاد که یکی از درایوهای mount باز باشه. پنجره اولی یک پارتیشن mount شده با فرمت ntfs هستش.

----------


## mr.javad15

سلام
نسخه 
12.04 
دانلود کنم؟
http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/relea...sktop-i386.iso

یا نسخه 12.04.04

http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/u...sktop-i386.iso

----------


## desatir7316

> سلام
> نسخه 
> 12.04 
> دانلود کنم؟
> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/relea...sktop-i386.iso
> 
> یا نسخه 12.04.04
> 
> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/u...sktop-i386.iso


چرا 14.04 دانلود نمی کنید؟
بین 32 بیتی و 64 بیتی هم حواستون باشه

از بین نسخه های LTS و غیر LTS، نسخه های LTS معمولا قابل اطمینان تر هستن

----------


## MMSHFE

از اینجا نسخه 14.04.1 نسخه LTS رو دانلود کنید:
http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
به 32 یا 64 بیتی بودنش دقت کنید و برحسب سیستمتون نسخه مناسب رو دریافت کنید.
توضیح: LTS مخفف Long Term Support هست و این نسخه ها پشتیبانی 5 ساله دارن.

----------


## FastCode

docky را آزمایش کنید.(dock استفاده شده در macbuntu)
برای افکتهای جدید باید آخرین نسخه kde یا gnome 3 رو نصب کنید.



کاش میتونستم بیشتر توضیح بدم.
مچهام خیلی درد دارن.

----------


## Unique

> بله منظورم همون nautilus هستش. تو عکس زیر پنجره بالایی رو ابتدا باز کردم سپس minimize کردم و وقتی از launcher دوباره روی Files یا همون nautilus کلیک میکنم یک پنجره دیگه که همون Home هستش (پنجره پایینی) باز میشه بجای اینکه اون پنجره قبلی بالا بیاد. البته این مشکل وقتی بوجود میاد که یکی از درایوهای mount باز باشه. پنجره اولی یک پارتیشن mount شده با فرمت ntfs هستش.


راستش من مشکل شما را نارم و وقتی چند تا پنجره بازه حالت انتخاب چند پنجره برای من میاد !!!!

----------


## hamedarian2009

> راستش من مشکل شما را نارم و وقتی چند تا پنجره بازه حالت انتخاب چند پنجره برای من میاد !!!!


این مشکل برای من هم وجود داره فکرکنم توی نسخه 14.04 اینجوریه چون توی نسخه 13 این مشکل رو نداشتم

----------


## Unique

راستش نمیشه گفت یک bug هستش ! به نظرم موضوع را از طریق اینجا مطرح و پیگیری کنید. بعد اگه به نتیجه رسیدین که یک bug هست از طریق اینجا میتونید پیگیری کنید.

برای افرادی مثل من و شما که به stability بیشتر نیاز دارند تا روی لبه تکنولوژی بودن به نظر من باید دو تا موضوع را رعایت کرد :

۱ - حتما از نسخه های LTS استفاده کنید.
۲ - حتما یک سالی از زمان Release شدن نسخه LTS مورد نظر گذشته باشه. یعنی من تا April 2015 سراغ Ubuntu 14.04 نمیرم و فعلا 12.04 به خوبی داره کار میکنه.

البته این موضوع خیلی سلیقه ای هست و اگه من این موضوع را توی انجمن های لینوکسی مطرح کنم بیش از ۹۰ درصد مخالفت میکنند اما با توجه به نیاز های من فکر کنم این بهترین تصمیمه.

----------


## arta.nasiri

> راستش نمیشه گفت یک bug هستش ! به نظرم موضوع را از طریق اینجا مطرح و پیگیری کنید. بعد اگه به نتیجه رسیدین که یک bug هست از طریق اینجا میتونید پیگیری کنید.
> 
> برای افرادی مثل من و شما که به stability بیشتر نیاز دارند تا روی لبه تکنولوژی بودن به نظر من باید دو تا موضوع را رعایت کرد :
> 
> ۱ - حتما از نسخه های LTS استفاده کنید.
> ۲ - حتما یک سالی از زمان Release شدن نسخه LTS مورد نظر گذشته باشه. یعنی من تا April 2015 سراغ Ubuntu 14.04 نمیرم و فعلا 12.04 به خوبی داره کار میکنه.
> 
> البته این موضوع خیلی سلیقه ای هست و اگه من این موضوع را توی انجمن های لینوکسی مطرح کنم بیش از ۹۰ درصد مخالفت میکنند اما با توجه به نیاز های من فکر کنم این بهترین تصمیمه.


این مشکل واسه درایوهایی هستش که auto mount نیستن. چون یکی از همون درایوها رو تو rc.local گذاشتم و این مشکلی که مطرح کردم واسه اون درایو بوجود نمیاد. ولی بقیه درایوها که در موقع استفاده mount میشن این مشکل رو دارن.

----------


## Unique

> این مشکل واسه درایوهایی هستش که auto mount نیستن. چون یکی از همون درایوها رو تو rc.local گذاشتم و این مشکلی که مطرح کردم واسه اون درایو بوجود نمیاد. ولی بقیه درایوها که در موقع استفاده mount میشن این مشکل رو دارن


پس حتما یک bug هستش و میتونید توی launchpad مطرح کنید. یادمون باشه فقط نباید از ابزار open source استفاده کرد و اگه نمیتونیم توی develop اونها مشارکت کنیم میتونیم Bug ها را گزارش کنیم.

----------


## php_zone

یادش بخیر , من از اوبونتو برای ویروس پاک کردن از فلش و مموری استفاده میکردم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
سیستم عامل خوبی هستش , ولی دست و پا گیره ....
اگر بتونید ترمینال و شل نوشتن رو یاد بگیرید خیلی بدرد میخوره !
به راحتی میشه ادیتورهای موجود رو برای ویرایش کدها نصب کرد و خیلی راحت پکیج های مورد استفاده رو روش آورد !!!!

----------


## Unique

> ولی دست و پا گیره


یعنی چی دست و پا گیره ؟




> اگر بتونید ترمینال و شل نوشتن رو یاد بگیرید خیلی بدرد میخوره


Ubuntu یک سیستم عامل کامل و کاربردی هستش و بحث Terminal و Shell و Bash کلا ارتباطی به بدرد بخور بودن نداره ! 




> به راحتی میشه ادیتورهای موجود رو برای ویرایش کدها نصب کرد و خیلی راحت پکیج های مورد استفاده رو روش آورد !!!!


چقدر ضد و نقیض صحبت میکنید ! توی یک خط هم تعریف میکنید هم میکوبید. توی یک خط تعریف میکنید و توی خط دیگه میکوبید !؟ شما با Ubuntu چند چندین ؟

----------


## peymang

دو تا سوال : 
چرا باید لیستی مثل این درست بشه؟ ( یه مثال اوبونتو، که در بیشتر مهاجرت ها پیشنهاد میشه)
چرا هیچ قانونی برای مجازات کردن کسایی که قانون gnu رو زیر پا می زارن نیست؟ 

شرمنده اگه جای بدی پرسیدم

----------


## Unique

> چرا باید لیستی مثل این درست بشه؟ ( یه مثال اوبونتو، که در بیشتر مهاجرت ها پیشنهاد میشه)


نمیدونم چرا چنین سوالی را اینجا میپرسین ! نمیدونم چند نفر تا حالا کل این مطالبی که به انگلیسی بود خوندن اما برای اینکه زحمت خیلی ها کم بشه بدون حاشیه رفتن باید بگم که کلا مطلبی که دوستمون گذاشتن در مورد ایراد هایی بود که برای نقض قوانین GNU و کلا Free Software د رمورد توزیع ها گذاشتند و مخصوصا در مورد ارسال جستجو های کاربر توی Ubuntu به Canonical (شرکت پشت Ubuntu)  و استفاده های تجاری که میشه و ...

اما : چنین لیستی درست میشه چون افرادی که خیلی به Open Source و GNU و GPL و اینها عمیق و ملا لغتی هستند به چنین نکاتی خیلی توجه میکنند که البته این توجه درسته و اگه این توزیع ها به جایی هم رسیدند از صدقه سر جامعه Open Source و GNU و ... بوده. اما این مطلب که چرا من و خیلی ها مثلا Ubuntu را پیشنهاد میدیم دلیلش اینه که اولا اگه این توزیع ۱۰ یا ۲۰ درصد قوانینی که باید رعایت کنه را رعایت نمیکنه در عوض ۸۰ درصدش را رعایت میکنه و مثل ویندوز چنین جسارتهایی ازش سر نمیزنه ! در ثانی تلاش دوستان از جمله من توی انجمن خیلی مقایسه ویندوز و لینوکس و سورس باز و این ها نیست. بحث اینه که لینوکس و استفاده از اون برای برنامه نویسان وب PHP که در نهایت محصولشون روی چنین سیستم عاملی عرضه میشه و باید بهش شناخت کامل داشته باشن واجبه و در مرحله دوم خودشون منافع زیادی از مهاجرت به لینوکس خواهند برد.




> چرا هیچ قانونی برای مجازات کردن کسایی که قانون gnu رو زیر پا می زارن نیست؟


این یکی دیگه اصلا جاش اینجا نیست و باید توی انجمن های لینوکسی بپرسین.

----------


## php_zone

آقا شما خیلی جالبی ! جدی میگم ....  :لبخند گشاده!:   :تشویق: 
از نوشته های من چیزایی رو برداشت میکنی که من اصلا خودم هم موقع نوشتن بهشون فکر نکرده بودم !!!!!
اوبونتو مثل بقیه یه توزیع مورد قبول از لینوکس هستش !
شل نوشتن هم که توی همچین قضیه ای میتونه خیلی کمک کنه , یعنی شما منکر این هستی که موقع استفاده از اوبونتو اصلا 0% هم لازم نیست ترمینال رو باز کنیم ؟
یعنی شما سرور لینوکس داری و میخوای کانفیگ هات رو انجام بدی همیشه باید منتظر یه ویزارد یا اینترفیس باشی ؟
کلا لینوکس منطق خوبی داره , از آندروید هم که روی کرنل لینوکس هستش خیلی خوشم میاد !!!!

----------


## Unique

> آقا شما خیلی جالبی ! جدی میگم ...


مرسی ، چشماتون جالب میبینه.




> از نوشته های من چیزایی رو برداشت میکنی که من اصلا خودم هم موقع نوشتن بهشون فکر نکرده بودم


این زمانی پیش میاد که نویسنده نمیدونه چی نوشته و چی میخواسته بگه !




> اوبونتو مثل بقیه یه توزیع مورد قبول از لینوکس هستش !


اینو که قبلا هم گفتین ! دست و پاگیر ش را هم توضیح میدین ؟




> شل نوشتن هم که توی همچین قضیه ای میتونه خیلی کمک کنه , یعنی شما منکر این هستی که موقع استفاده از اوبونتو اصلا 0% هم لازم نیست ترمینال رو باز کنیم ؟
> یعنی شما سرور لینوکس داری و میخوای کانفیگ هات رو انجام بدی همیشه باید منتظر یه ویزارد یا اینترفیس باشی ؟


خدایی یک نفر نیست این دو تا سطر را بخونه و تصدیق کنه دوستمون در جمله اول میگن در اوبونتو اصلا نیاز نیست ترمینال را باز کنیم ! (به من میگن منکر هستی یعنی خودشون پیشفرض قبول دارن)
و در سطر دوم از لزوم دونستن ترمنال برای config و ... صحبت میکنن و نبودن ابزار GUI مناسب برای اینجو کارها
(البته احتمالا بهش فکر نکردن و سهوی گفتن ;) و قطعا منظورشون این هست که دونستون ترمینال و shell و bash و غیره لازمه و فقط نیاز به ترجمه داره !)

وقتی شما در ادامه جمله دست و پا گیره ... میگین "اگر بتونید ترمینال و شل نوشتن رو یاد بگیرید خیلی بدرد میخوره !" خواننده استنباط میکنه که ترمینال و شل ندوستن مانع از کار با Ubuntu میشه و دردسر سازه (این برداشت منه و اگه کس دیگه ای هم چنین برداشتی کرده میتونه تایید کنه)

اما در نهایت خوشحالم که اصل نظر و فکر شما حمایت و طرفداری از لینوکس و اوبونتو ... بوده.

----------


## FastCode

> ...یعنی شما منکر این هستی که موقع استفاده از اوبونتو اصلا 0% هم لازم...


من شخصا به جز برای کار با مدیا پلیر/مرورگر و بازی کردن به هیچ دلیل دیگه ای از ماوس استفاده نمیکنم.
دوستانی هم دارم که به جز استفده از چند تا برنامه خاص از صفحه کلید استفاده نمیکنند.

این مبحث خیلی سیاه و سفید نیست.

----------


## Unique

امروز توی وبلاگ یکی از دوستان داستان مهاجرتش به ویندوز را میخوندم و به نظرم برای خیلی ها میتونه جالب باشه :
یک سال پس از مهاجرت به لینوکس
خودم هم همین موضوع را یک سال پیش توی وبلاگم نوشته بودم.

----------


## سوداگر

سلام 
دیروز درایور کارت گرافیکم رو به روش دوم در http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/ATI نصب کردم 400 مگ پرید نوش جونش ولی بعد از ری استارت دیگه گرافیک آن برد رو هم نمیشناسه و من فقط به قسمت advance option و ترمینال دسترسی دارم کلی نرم افزار netbeans و lamp و ...  روش دارم کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟ چیکار باید بکنم؟

----------


## Unique

سوالتون را توی سایت forum.ubuntu.ir  بپرسین.

----------


## FastCode

rm -vf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
reboot

----------


## علی بهمنی جلالی

> روی دسکتاپ gnome اصلا نمیشه کار کرد.یه new folder هم درست نمیشه


سلام
به صورت پیش‌فرض ناتیلوس در محیط رومیزی یا همون دسکتاپ گنوم (gnome) غیر فعال هستش. برای فعال سازی محیط رومیزیتون می‌تونید از نرم‌افزار gnome tweak tool استفاده کنید. این نرم‌افزار قابلیت‌های خوبی داره.

----------


## SA_Developer

تاپیک بسیار مفیدیه حیف که تازه دیدم
گفتنی هارو دوستان گفتن فقط جناب Unique گفتن که نرم افزار درست و حسابی برای ویرایش فیلم نداریم اما داریم!  lightworks ! البته فقط ۶۴ بیتی اش موجوده و من امتحان نکردم شاید به پریمیر نرسه اما چیزی که من دیدم بسیار پیشرفته بود. تصاویری از محیط نرم افزار تو سایتش وجود داره که میتونید ببینید، گوگل ایمیج رو هم یادتون نره. اینم یکی از اموزشهایه که خود سایت گذاشته اپلود کردم تو اپارات میتونید ببینید: 
*آموزش lightworks - افکت ها*

و برای دوستانی که میخوان با محیط گیمپ آشنا بشن میتونن این فیلم ۲ دقیقه ای رو ببینن که توش یه بنر تبلیغاتی میسازم البته چون هدف از ساخت ویدئو فقط آشنای با نرم افزار بود زیاد رو بنر کار نکردم: http://www.aparat.com/v/I0QWN

برای لینوکس بازی هم وجود داره کی گفته لینوکس فقط برای برنامه نویسی خوبه؟  همونطور که دوستان اشاره کردن این توزیع ها برای کاربران عادیه نه فقط برای برنامه نویس ها. بغیر از بازیهایی که تو steam وجود داره بازی های زیاد دیگه ای هم هست برای مثال 0AD  که بازی استراتژیکه و اتفاقا persians هم داره. البته این رو همه قبول دارن که لینوکس برای یک *گیمر* اصلا خوب نیست.

----------


## Unique

> و برای دوستانی که میخوان با محیط گیمپ آشنا بشن میتونن این فیلم ۲ دقیقه ای رو ببینن که توش یه بنر تبلیغاتی میسازم البته چون هدف از ساخت ویدئو فقط آشنای با نرم افزار بود زیاد رو بنر کار نکردم


گیمپ خیلی جای کار داره و میشه از این تیپ آموزش ها گذاشت و حتی براش کتاب منتشر کرد. شخصا گیمپ را نرم افزار گرافیک بسیار توانایی میبینم و حرص میخورم که یک طراح وب بهانش برای موندن روی ویندوز Photoshop باشه !




> برای لینوکس بازی هم وجود داره کی گفته لینوکس فقط برای برنامه نویسی خوبه؟ همونطور که دوستان اشاره کردن این توزیع ها برای کاربران عادیه نه فقط برای برنامه نویس ها. بغیر از بازیهایی که تو steam وجود داره بازی های زیاد دیگه ای هم هست برای مثال 0AD که بازی استراتژیکه و اتفاقا persians هم داره. البته این رو همه قبول دارن که لینوکس برای یک گیمر اصلا خوب نیست.


البته کلا اعتقاد دارم PC برای بازی کردن نیست و کنسول ها به این منظور ساخته شده اند و نباید این کم بودن بازی برای لینوکس را تو سرش زد.

----------


## MMSHFE

آقا کی گفته Gimp قوی نیست؟ این کتاب رو حتماً بخونید:
http://it-ebooks.info/book/4651

----------


## MMSHFE

لینوکس برای گیمرها خوب نیست به این خاطر که بازی زیادی براش ساخته نشده نه اینکه ازنظر توان فنی چیزی برای اجرا و پردازش بازی کم داشته باشه. OpenGL و OpenAL و... همه در دسترس هست. خود هسته لینوکس هم که پردازش گرافیک رو از پردازشهای محاسباتی و... جدا میکنه و به GPU محول میکنه تا بار CPU کمتر بشه. دیگه چی لازم دارین؟ موتورهای ساخت بازی هم کم کم دارن خروجی لینوکس هم تولید میکنن. دنیا داره به سمت لینوکس تغییر جهت میده. بهتره از الان آماده مهاجرت باشین. درمورد برنامه نویسهای وب هم که همین الان لینوکس خیلی بهتر از ویندوز آماده کار و بهره برداریه.

----------


## احسان!

سلام
همه ی تاپیک رو نخوندم.
برای بازی جدیدا با steam خیلی بهتر شده. موتور ها ی بازی سازی هم که دارن پورت میشن کم کم.
برای برنامه نویسی که بجز چیزایی که محدود به یه پلتفرم خاص هستش محدودیتی وجود نداره و خیلی هم عالی هستش. لینوکس به بهشت برنامه نویسا معروفه!
برای طراحی فقط بعضی ها با چیزایی مثل گیمپ راحت نیستن. همین.

----------


## Unique

> گیمپ خیلی جای کار داره


منظورم این نبود که Gimp قدرتمند نیست یا کمبود خاصی داره. منظورم این بود که در معرفیش و نشون دادن قابلیت هاش تلاش  زیادی نشده و خیلی جای کار داره. من خودم هر روز دارم ازش استفاده میکنم.

----------


## H:Shojaei

بالاخره من هم مهاجرت کردم کلا از ویندوز به ubuntu 14.04 با این که ساعات اول اینقدر ناامید شدم که یهو میخواستم دوباره برگردم به ویندوز واقعا کلافه شده بودم چون هیچی تا حالا از لینوکس نمیدونستم!!!! هیچیییییی...
ولی الآن هی دارم کیف میکنم یواش یواش دارم یاد میگیرم آزمون خطا میکنم و یه عالمه چیز از دیروز یاد گفتم ولی بازم یه سری مشکلات پایه ای و اساسی دارم که نمیدونم چطور حلشون کنم اون هم سر همین فایلهایی هست که توی ویندوز قبلا داشتم و الآن میخوام اینجا جابه جاشون کنم مشکل پیش میاد...
مثلا من یادم رفت وقتی از پایگاه داده هام export بگیرم و واسه همین الآن باید فایل \ایگاه داده ها یا جداولشون رو به صورتی که دایرکتوری دیتابیس رو جابه جا کنم باید انجام بشه ولی توی مسیر opt/lampp/var/mysql که دیتابیس ها قرار داره همچین دسترسی به من نمیده حتی نمیذاره folder بسازم! اینو باید چکارش کنم؟
البته جستجو کرده بودم واسه فایل htdocs فهمیدم با دستور chmod میشه دسترسی htdocs رو تغییر داد و درست شد ولی این رو واسه فولدر دیتابیس ها که زدم یه خطایی خورد که وقتی دربارش جستجو کردم فهمیدم دوباره باید نصب کنم xampp رو... حالا دوستان دسترسی این فایل var/mysql رو چی بذارم که بتونم پوشه دیتابیس رو توش کپی کنم و بخوندش؟
کلا با درایوهای ویندوز که قبلا بوده مشکل داره مثلا با terminal نمیشه توی اونها فایلی اجرا کرد میگه باید توی root باشه کاریش میشه کرد؟

یه سوال دیگه هم این که فایلهایی که معمولا واسه نصب وجود دارن مثلا run , deb , sh , ... همیشه باید با terminal اجرا و نصب بشه راه دیگه ای نداره؟

و یه چیز دیگه هم که نرمافزارهای دم دستی چی معمولا استفاده میکنید؟ مثلا 

۱- دانلود منیجر (fatrat و jdownload و steady flow رو امتحان کردم فقط fatrat بد نبود ولی سرعتش پایینه با download manager ویندوز نمیشه مقایسه کرد)
2- ف ..یل.تری نگ 
3- player 1(من vls رو نصب کردم که فعلا عالیه تو ویندوز کشفش نکرده بودم قابلیتهاشو)
4- واسه چت آیدی های مختلف (piding رو یکی از دوستان معرفی کردن که اسکایپ و جیمیل رو پشتیبانی نمیکنه)
5- شما هم xampp استفاده میکنید؟ توی سرچ ها lampp رو میدیدم مگه با xampp فرق داره؟!
و اونایی که الآن خاطرم نیست

----------


## Unique

اولا خیلی خوشحالم که یکی دیگه از دوستان به لینوکس مهاجرت کرده اما ای کاش در کنار ویندوز نصب میکردی تا خیلی از مشکلاتت راحت تر حل میشد ، لینوکس توی یکسری مفاهیم و عملکرد ها با ویندوز تفاوت های اساسی داره که به مرور زمان باید آموخته بشه ولی به هر حال :

توی لینوکس هر کاربری یکسری دسترسی های مربوط به خوذش را داره و اینطوری نیست که هر جا بتونی فایل بسازی یا هر فایلی را بتونی اجرا کنی ، برای اینکه دسترسی root داشته باشی و بشی پادشاه سیستم میتونی قبل از دستور یک کلمه sudo بنویسی و اونوقت سیستم ازت پسوورد root را میپرسه و هر درستوری داشته باشی را اجرا میکنه. مثلا برای ساخت پوشه هر جا دلت بخواد :

sudo mkdir myfolder

برای جابجایی فایل های database هم اگه ویندوز را پاک نکرد بودی با mysqldump پشتیبان میگرفتی و بقیش راحت بود. یا با phpmyadmin. من خودم تا حالا دستی فایل های mysql را جابجا نکردم اما با همون sudo میتونی هر فایل یا دایرکتروی میخوای را بسازی.





> یه سوال دیگه هم این که فایلهایی که معمولا واسه نصب وجود دارن مثلا run , deb , sh , ... همیشه باید با terminal اجرا و نصب بشه راه دیگه ای نداره؟


نه توی Nautilus (همون explorer اوبونتو هستش و میتونی با کلیک کردن Home Folder از توی Launcher سمت چپ Desktop اجراش کنی) یا هر جای دیگه روش دوبار کلیک کنی اگه قابل اجرا شده باشه ازت میپرسه run بشه یا نه. 




> دانلود منیجر (fatrat و jdownload و steady flow رو امتحان کردم فقط fatrat بد نبود ولی سرعتش پایینه با download manager ویندوز نمیشه مقایسه کرد)


من برای Download های معمولی از DownloadThemAll که یک پلاگین فایرفاکس هست استفاده میکنم. و بریا دالود های شبانه یا حجم بالا هم از aria2c ، اینطوری نصبش کن :
sudo apt-get install aria2

یک فایل مثلا dl.txt بساز و فایل هات یا torrent هات را توی هر خط بنویس و دستورش را اینطوری صدا بزن :
aria2c -c -x16 -s16 -i "/path/to/dl.txt" -d "/path/to/download/folder" --log-level=notice -j 1

میتونی توی crontab -e هم این دستور را بگذاری هر ساعت میخوای اجرا بشه. 




> 2- ف ..یل.تری نگ


وی پی ان ها و پرو-ک-سی براحتی توی لینوکس کار میکنن. 




> player 1(من vls رو نصب کردم که فعلا عالیه تو ویندوز کشفش نکرده بودم قابلیتهاشو)


احتمالا منطور vlc هستش که من هم از همون استفاده میکنم.




> واسه چت آیدی های مختلف (piding رو یکی از دوستان معرفی کردن که اسکایپ و جیمیل رو پشتیبانی نمیکنه)


همون pidgin از همشون بهتره ، برای اسکایپ که از خود کلاینت Skype برای اوبونتو استفاده میکنم ، gmail همشکل نداره و باید بری توی تنظیمات جیمیلت و تیک مربوط به اتصال نرم افزار های با امنیت پایین را بزنی (این امنیت وایین و این ها الکیه و من جایی ندیدم کسی گفته باشه مشکلی پیش میاد)




> شما هم xampp استفاده میکنید؟ توی سرچ ها lampp رو میدیدم مگه با xampp فرق داره؟!


من خودم apache و mysql و php را جدا نصب میکنم. اینجا خلاصه و مفید توضیح دادم.

موفق باشی و به لینوکس خوش اومدی
هر سوالی داشتی هم بنده در خدمتم.

----------


## H:Shojaei

> اولا خیلی خوشحالم که یکی دیگه از دوستان به لینوکس مهاجرت کرده اما ای کاش در کنار ویندوز نصب میکردی تا خیلی از مشکلاتت راحت تر حل میشد ، لینوکس توی یکسری مفاهیم و عملکرد ها با ویندوز تفاوت های اساسی داره که به مرور زمان باید آموخته بشه ولی به هر حال :


با هم نصب میکردم راحترتر میشدم ولی دیگه واقعا از ویندوز خسته شده بودم آخرین باری که سیستمو خاموش کردم با core i5, ram 4 تقریبا ۲ دقیقه طول کشید که فقط خاموش بشه و این در صورتیه که اوایل زیر ۱۰ ثانیه بود... پایداری به هیچ وجه نداره ویندوز!!!!



> برای جابجایی فایل های database هم اگه ویندوز را پاک نکرد بودی با mysqldump پشتیبان میگرفتی و بقیش راحت بود.


با یه سیستم دیگه این کار رو انجام میدم اینطوری عملی میشه... البته قبلش ببینم اگر شد جابه جاش کنم با sudo شاید به این صورت شد...



> احتمالا منطور vlc هستش که من هم از همون استفاده میکنم.


آره اشتباه تایپی بود...



> من خودم apache و mysql و php را جدا نصب میکنم. اینجا خلاصه و مفید توضیح دادم.


ممنون فکر کنم بهترین کار همین باشه...



> موفق باشی و به لینوکس خوش اومدی
> هر سوالی داشتی هم بنده در خدمتم.


خیلی خیلی ممنون...

یه چند تا سوال دیگه واسم پیش اومده اول این که چرا فنم همیشه روشنه!!!

جستجو کردم خیلی این مشکل هست هم تور فروم های خارجی هم ایرانی ولی هیچکدوم به کار من نیومد بعضیهاش رو که متوجه نمیشدم و بعضی هم که کار نمیکرد! بعضی هم واسه لپتاپ من نبود اصلا!!
سیستمم اینه:
msi cx 640
cpu intel corei6
nvidia geforce gt 520m 1gb ddr3
memory ddr3 2gb*2(4)

مشخصات دمای قطعات:
cpu1:12% , cpu2:12%, cpu3:10% , cpu4:11% jتقریبا بین 45-50 متغیره...
گرافیک و رم رو هم نمیدونم چطور ببینم...

الآن حین نوشتن به یک موردی برخوردم اون bumblebee که واسه همیچین موردی روی گرافیکهای nvidia optimus 
فارسیش انگلیسیش

و مشکل بعدی هم این که فایل .htaccess رو وقتی میریزم توی htdocs کلا نیست مخفی میشه یا از بین میره...

و یکی دیگه هم این که وقتی دایرکتوری پروژه رو از درایو های ویندوز انتقال میدم کلا توی لوکال هاست نشون داده نمیشه نه فولدرش نه محتویاتش... وقتی که دایرکتوری مشابه میسازم و فایلهای داخلی رو انتقال میدم فقط فایل index اجرا میشه و از اون به بعد هم که فایلها آدرسشون با htaccess تغییر کرده کلا دیگه لینکها کار نمیکنه...!

یه چیز دیگه هم این که میشه اول برنامه ها رو دانلود کرد یک بار بعد دفعات بعد نصب کرد مثلا همین bumblebee رو... اگر هربار بخواد از terminal نصب انجام بشه که باید ۳-۴ گیگ حجمو از دست بدیم! حالا حجمش هیچی با این سرعتی که هست به صرفه نیست اصلا!...

----------


## Unique

> یه چند تا سوال دیگه واسم پیش اومده اول این که چرا فنم همیشه روشنه!!!
> 
> جستجو کردم خیلی این مشکل هست هم تور فروم های خارجی هم ایرانی ولی هیچکدوم به کار من نیومد بعضیهاش رو که متوجه نمیشدم و بعضی هم که کار نمیکرد! بعضی هم واسه لپتاپ من نبود اصلا!!
> سیستمم اینه:
> msi cx 640
> cpu intel corei6
> nvidia geforce gt 520m 1gb ddr3
> memory ddr3 2gb*2(4)
> 
> ...


راستش اکثر این مشکلات به خاطر این هست که عموما لپ تاپ ها را برای ویندوز بهینه میکنند و درایور ها و تنظیمات مربوط به لینوکس نیست. nvidia که ماشالله باید خیلی خوش شانس باشی درست نصب بشه و کار کنه. اما چون عموما ندیدم کسی روی لینوکس بازی کنه توصیه میکنم سیستم با گرافیک intel معمولی بگیرین و سعی کنین سیستمی انتخاب کنین که برای لینوکس بهینه باشه.

من اینجا توضیح دادم مشکلات عمومی چیه و کلا چه سیستیم باید بخریم.




> و مشکل بعدی هم این که فایل .htaccess رو وقتی میریزم توی htdocs کلا نیست مخفی میشه یا از بین میره...


Edit > Preferences > Views > Show hidden and backup files




> و یکی دیگه هم این که وقتی دایرکتوری پروژه رو از درایو های ویندوز انتقال میدم کلا توی لوکال هاست نشون داده نمیشه نه فولدرش نه محتویاتش... وقتی که دایرکتوری مشابه میسازم و فایلهای داخلی رو انتقال میدم فقط فایل index اجرا میشه و از اون به بعد هم که فایلها آدرسشون با htaccess تغییر کرده کلا دیگه لینکها کار نمیکنه...!


ربطی به فایل ها نداره ! لینوکس ntfs را به خوبی میشناسه و وقتی جابجا میکنین اتفاق خاصی روی فایل ها نمیفته. مشکل باید از تنظیمات apache باشه ، توصیه میکنم بی خیال xampp بشی  و بشینی خودت apache و php را نصب و کانفیگ کنی. یا همین apache فعلی را بری بررسی کنی ببینی کانفیگش کجاش میلنگه. موضوع permission ها هم هست.




> یه چیز دیگه هم این که میشه اول برنامه ها رو دانلود کرد یک بار بعد دفعات بعد نصب کرد مثلا همین bumblebee رو... اگر هربار بخواد از terminal نصب انجام بشه که باید ۳-۴ گیگ حجمو از دست بدیم! حالا حجمش هیچی با این سرعتی که هست به صرفه نیست اصلا!...


خیلی از برنامه ها فایل deb دارند و وقتی اون فایل را بگیری دیگه نیاز به دانلود مجدد نیست ، خیلی برنامه ها هم یکبار نصب میشن و معمولا بروزرسانی براشون اتفاق نمیفته.
اگه برنامه ها را از مخازن و توی ترمینال نصب میکنی از aria2 قافل نشو و حتما این پست را بخون تا سرعتت در زمان نصب بره بالا ، کلا apt-get سرعتش کمه اما وقتی apt-fast بشه از IDM هم سرعت میره بالاتر.

کلا وقتی داریم از یک سیستم عامل جدید استفاده میکنیم اولش طبیعیه به این مشکلات بر بخوریم. مخصوصا اگه اختلاف ماهیتی دو سیستم عامل مثل ویندوز و لینوکس انقدر زیاد باشه. توصیه میکنم در موورد لینوکس و معماریش مطالعه کنی ، برای هر دستور توی لینوکس میتنی از man استفاده کنی ، مثلا man ls اکمل توضیح میده دستور ls چیه یا man chmod و ...

من ۵ ، ۶ ماهی طول کشید تا فهمیدم اصلا چی به چیه و تونستم پیشرفت کنم شما که از ما خیلی جوونتر هستی و احتمالا زودتر پیشرفت میکنی.
انجمن http://forum.ubuntu.ir هم جای خیلی خوبیه و بچه های خیلی با سوادی اونجا هستن برای یادگیری.
نمیدونم کجا زندگی میکنی اما لینوکسی ها توی اکثر شهر های ایران لاگ دارن ، مثل اصفهان لاگ یا تهران لاگ یا شیراز لاگ و ... توی این لاگ ها خیلی ها هستند که سرشون درد میکنه برای کمک کردن به تازه کار های لینوکس و دوستان و همکاران خیلی خوبی هم میتونن باشن.

*پی نوشت :
*متوجه شدم مشهد زندگی میکنی و مشهد هم لاگ فعالی داره.
http://mashhadlug.org

----------


## engmmrj

> با هم نصب میکردم راحترتر میشدم ولی دیگه واقعا از ویندوز خسته شده بودم آخرین باری که سیستمو خاموش کردم با core i5, ram 4 تقریبا ۲ دقیقه طول کشید که فقط خاموش بشه و این در صورتیه که اوایل زیر ۱۰ ثانیه بود... پایداری به هیچ وجه نداره ویندوز!!!!
> 
> با یه سیستم دیگه این کار رو انجام میدم اینطوری عملی میشه... البته قبلش ببینم اگر شد جابه جاش کنم با sudo شاید به این صورت شد...
> 
> آره اشتباه تایپی بود...
> 
> ممنون فکر کنم بهترین کار همین باشه...
> 
> خیلی خیلی ممنون...
> ...


به جای ubuntu 14 از ubuntu 15.04 استفاده کن ُ ubuntu 14 از کرنل ۳.۱۶ استفاده میکند ولی ubuntu 15 از کرنل 3.19 و همینطور تغییراتی مهم دیگری هم داشته ُ امیدوارم با نصب ubuntu 15.04 مشکلتون حل بشه اگر هم نهایتن مشکلتون حل نشد در askubuntu.com سوال کنید راهنمایی میکنند .

----------


## H:Shojaei

> راستش اکثر این مشکلات به خاطر این هست که عموما لپ تاپ ها را برای ویندوز بهینه میکنند و درایور ها و تنظیمات مربوط به لینوکس نیست. nvidia که ماشالله باید خیلی خوش شانس باشی درست نصب بشه و کار کنه. اما چون عموما ندیدم کسی روی لینوکس بازی کنه توصیه میکنم سیستم با گرافیک intel معمولی بگیرین و سعی کنین سیستمی انتخاب کنین که برای لینوکس بهینه باشه.
> 
> من اینجا توضیح دادم مشکلات عمومی چیه و کلا چه سیستیم باید بخریم.


همین bumblebee رو نصب کردم فکر کنم درست شد ولی هنوز دقیقا نمیدونم ...



> Edit > Preferences > Views > Show hidden and backup files


جستجو کردم با ctrl+h هم این کار انجام میشه جالبه...




> من ۵ ، ۶ ماهی طول کشید تا فهمیدم اصلا چی به چیه و تونستم پیشرفت کنم شما که از ما خیلی جوونتر هستی و احتمالا زودتر پیشرفت میکنی.
> انجمن http://forum.ubuntu.ir هم جای خیلی خوبیه و بچه های خیلی با سوادی اونجا هستن برای یادگیری.
> نمیدونم کجا زندگی میکنی اما لینوکسی ها توی اکثر شهر های ایران لاگ دارن ، مثل اصفهان لاگ یا تهران لاگ یا شیراز لاگ و ... توی این لاگ ها خیلی ها هستند که سرشون درد میکنه برای کمک کردن به تازه کار های لینوکس و دوستان و همکاران خیلی خوبی هم میتونن باشن.
> 
> *پی نوشت :
> *متوجه شدم مشهد زندگی میکنی و مشهد هم لاگ فعالی داره.
> http://mashhadlug.org


شدیدا ممنون واسه این حتما خواهم رفت...


من اون کارهایی که واسه نصب و راه اندازی سرویس آپاچی تو سایتتون گفتید رو رفتم و phpmyadmin رو هم نصب کردم... ولی phpmyadmin اجرا نمیشه!
این خطا رو میده...



> The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80


ویرایش----------
بالاخره خطای phpmyadmin با این دستورات انجام شد ولی من نفهمیدم چطور شد!sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /var/www/html/phpmyadmin
 sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload

----------


## H:Shojaei

> به جای ubuntu 14 از ubuntu 15.04 استفاده کن ُ ubuntu 14 از کرنل ۳.۱۶ استفاده میکند ولی ubuntu 15 از کرنل 3.19 و همینطور تغییراتی مهم دیگری هم داشته ُ امیدوارم با نصب ubuntu 15.04 مشکلتون حل بشه اگر هم نهایتن مشکلتون حل نشد در askubuntu.com سوال کنید راهنمایی میکنند .


آپدیتش کردم فکر کنم تو لیست مواردی واسه هستش هم لیست شده بود... همین کفایت میکنه؟!

----------


## engmmrj

> آپدیتش کردم فکر کنم تو لیست مواردی واسه هستش هم لیست شده بود... همین کفایت میکنه؟!


با دستور زیر برنامه ها آپدیت میشن sudo apt-get upgradeولی با دستور زیر سخه ubuntu آپدیت میشه به آخرین نسخهsudo apt-get dist-upgradeمن خودم وقتی نسخه ۱۴.۰۴ استفاده میکردم منو اذییت میکرد ُ نسخه ۱۲ و ۱۵ رو تست کردم مشکلی نداشتن و الان از نسخه ۱۵.۰۴ استفاده میکنم که کاملا راضی هستم .

----------


## Unique

> sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /var/www/html/phpmyadmin
> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload


سرعت خوبی در یادگیری داری و هیمنطوری کار کنی خیلی زود همه چیز را یاد میگییی. خط اول یک symbolic link میسازه توی دایرکتوری اصلی آپاچی بدون اینکه فایل ها را جابجا کنه یه چیزی شبیه به shortcut اما نه الزاما.

خط ۲ هم آپاچی را restart میکنه.

----------


## H:Shojaei

> با دستور زیر برنامه ها آپدیت میشن sudo apt-get upgradeولی با دستور زیر سخه ubuntu آپدیت میشه به آخرین نسخهsudo apt-get dist-upgradeمن خودم وقتی نسخه ۱۴.۰۴ استفاده میکردم منو اذییت میکرد ُ نسخه ۱۲ و ۱۵ رو تست کردم مشکلی نداشتن و الان از نسخه ۱۵.۰۴ استفاده میکنم که کاملا راضی هستم .


بله تست کردم آپدیت شده...

----------


## H:Shojaei

> سرعت خوبی در یادگیری داری و هیمنطوری کار کنی خیلی زود همه چیز را یاد میگییی. خط اول یک symbolic link میسازه توی دایرکتوری اصلی آپاچی بدون اینکه فایل ها را جابجا کنه یه چیزی شبیه به shortcut اما نه الزاما.
> 
> خط ۲ هم آپاچی را restart میکنه.


ممنون این هم میتونه یکی از خوبیهای این که کلا ویندوز رو حذف کردم باشه بالاخره سیستم عاملم همینه مجبورم یاد بگیرمش تمام وقتم واسه همینه فعلا...

تا اینجا همه مشکلاتم حل شده به جز htaccess ...

----------


## H:Shojaei

میدونم که اشتباه از خودمه و بی تجربگیم واسه فایل htaccess ولی نمیدونم کجا مشکل دارم!!
ببینید روت روی lampp مسیر /var/www/html هست و پروژه من هم توی همین مسیره پوشه ای به نام prj...
فایل htaccess توی همین پوشه prj قرار داره و محتویات اون هم:

﻿
Options +FollowSymLinks 
RewriteEngine On


#RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !.*\.png$ [NC]
#RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !.*\.jpg$ [NC]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !.*\.css$ [NC]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !.*\.js$ [NC]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f [NC]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d [NC]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-l [NC]


RewriteRule ^(.*)$ index.php?params=$1 [L,QSA]

و مسیری هم که میخوام مثلا اجرا کنم به این صورته: http://127.0.0.1/prj/myparam
توی ویندوز که بودم درست بود به همین شکل هم بود ولی اینجا این خطا رو میگیرم:



> *Internal Server Error*
> 
> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
> Please contact the server administrator at webmaster@localhost to inform them of the time this error occurred, and the actions you performed just before this error.
> More information about this error may be available in the server error log.
> Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) Server at 127.0.0.1 Port 80


توی فایل /etc/apache2/apache2.conf هم AllowOverride None رو به AllowOverride All تغییر دادم... باز هم نشد...
ویرایش----------------
وقتی فایل htaccess توی پوشه prj قرار داره کلا توی localhost/ اون فایل نشون داده نمیشه!!!! ولی وقتی برش میدارم نشون داده میشه و خطای بالا هم نیست...!

----------


## arta.nasiri

سلام
لاگ رو اینجا بزارید تا بهتر راهنمایی کنیم
/var/log/apache2/error.log

----------


## golbafan

به نظر من یک مهاجرت کامل از یک سیستم عامل به یکی دیگه خیلی غیر منطقی و کار اشتباهی هست (مخصوصا برای برنامه نویسها)

برنامه نویس خوب باید بدون تعصب و فقط با توجه به نیاز بازار و مشتریان عمومی و یا خاص، بتونه برای همه پلت فرم ها محصول تولید کنه

----------


## Unique

> به نظر من یک مهاجرت کامل از یک سیستم عامل به یکی دیگه خیلی غیر منطقی و کار اشتباهی هست (مخصوصا برای برنامه نویسها)


میشه دلایلتون را هم بگین !؟ آخه برای من و خیلی آدم های دیگه ای که میشناسم بر عکس بوده  و اتفاقا باعث بهبود در کارشون شده.




> برنامه نویس خوب باید بدون تعصب و فقط با توجه به نیاز بازار و مشتریان عمومی و یا خاص، بتونه برای همه پلت فرم ها محصول تولید کنه


اینجا تالار php هست و عموما کد نهایی روی سرور های لینوکسی اجرا میشه و کل برنامه نویسی php در بستر وب مستقل از سکو هست و ربطی به پلت فرم نداره.

----------


## Unique

> میدونم که اشتباه از خودمه و بی تجربگیم واسه فایل htaccess ولی نمیدونم کجا مشکل دارم!!


AllowOverride All باید برای دایرکتوری سایت set بشه.

به نظر من هم فایل error log خود apache را بررسی کنید و اگه متوجه خطا نمیشین بگذراین تا بینیم مشکل چیه.

----------


## engmmrj

> میدونم که اشتباه از خودمه و بی تجربگیم واسه فایل htaccess ولی نمیدونم کجا مشکل دارم!!
> ببینید روت روی lampp مسیر /var/www/html هست و پروژه من هم توی همین مسیره پوشه ای به نام prj...
> فایل htaccess توی همین پوشه prj قرار داره و محتویات اون هم:
> 
> ﻿
> Options +FollowSymLinks 
> RewriteEngine On
> 
> 
> ...


از lampp استفاده نکنید به جاش خودتون apache را نصب و کانفیگ کیند مثال وقتی میخواهید از command با ٓفریمورک yii کار کنید به مشکل میخورید و command هاش اجرا نمیشه .

----------


## H:Shojaei

> به نظر من یک مهاجرت کامل از یک سیستم عامل به یکی دیگه خیلی غیر منطقی و کار اشتباهی هست (مخصوصا برای برنامه نویسها)


من همینقدر میدونم که دیگه دست از سر لینوکس برنخواهم داشت و این کار اشتباه رو الآن مرتکب نمیشم... ;)



> برنامه نویس خوب باید بدون تعصب و فقط با توجه به نیاز بازار و مشتریان عمومی و یا خاص، بتونه برای همه پلت فرم ها محصول تولید کنه


همونطور جناب unique گفتن ربطی به platform نداره من فقط وب کار میکنم و دقیقا دلیلم و واسه مهاجرت به لینوکس همینه که وب کار میکنم...
و فکر کنم جملتون همچین یکم اشکال داره برنامه نویس خوب کسیه که بتونه برای یک پلتفرم بهترین برنامه رو تولید کنه... نه که تو هرکدوم یه سری بزنه و هیچکدوم هم به نتیجه نرسه...
من تا حالا خودمو C#‎ کار هم میدونستم ولی کار اشتباهیه همه رو باید تجربه کرد و اونی که علاقه بیشتری توش داشته باشه طرف همونو باید ادامه بده نه که هرچی اومد پروژه انجام بده... من نظرم اینه

----------


## H:Shojaei

دوستان ممنون فعلا که خراب کاری کردم عجیب میخوام این نسخه که نصب کردم نسخه تست باشه و یه بار دیگه نصب کنم ولی 15.04 رو فعلا روی این که نصب کردم هرچی آزمون خطایی دارم میکنم که روی بعدی مشکلی نداشته باشم...
و یه چیز دیگه هم این که پسورد mysql رو کلا یادم رفته یعنی نمیدونم چی زدم و تغییر هم که از طریق ترمینال میخوام بدم میگه فایل mysql.socket رو نمیتونه پیداش کنه... هرکاری هم کردم دوباره همه سرویسها رو حذف و نصب هم کردم باز همن خطا رو داره...

----------


## engmmrj

جشنی برای انتشار ubuntu 15.04 برگزار شد که در این جشن چند کارگاه برگزار شد که یکی از این کارگاه ها اونتو 0 تا 100 که می توانید در این سایت مشاهده کنید که می تواند خیلی از سوال های شما را پاسخگو باشد .
http://my.gotoclass.ir/courses/Unive.../2015_Q2/about

----------


## Unique

> و یه چیز دیگه هم این که پسورد mysql رو کلا یادم رفته یعنی نمیدونم چی زدم و تغییر هم که از طریق ترمینال میخوام بدم میگه فایل mysql.socket رو نمیتونه پیداش کنه


راحت ترین راه reconfigure هست.

----------


## H:Shojaei

کلا سیستم عاملو دوباره نصب کردم و سرویسها رو هم همچنین...
و با توضیحاتی که بالا دادم:



> ببینید روت روی lampp مسیر /var/www/html هست و پروژه من هم توی همین مسیره پوشه ای به نام prj...
> فایل htaccess توی همین پوشه prj قرار داره و محتویات اون هم:
> 
> ﻿
> Options +FollowSymLinks 
> RewriteEngine On
> 
> 
> #RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !.*\.png$ [NC]
> ...


هنوز هم خطای :



> *Internal Server Error*
> 
> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
> Please contact the server administrator at webmaster@localhost to inform them of the time this error occurred, and the actions you performed just before this error.
> More information about this error may be available in the server error log.
> Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) Server at 127.0.0.1 Port 80


فایل error.log:



> [Tue Jul 21 06:33:22.038003 2015] [core:alert] [pid 20334] [client 127.0.0.1:55558] /var/www/html/myprj/.htaccess: Invalid command '\xef\xbb\xbf', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration, referer: http://127.0.0.1/

----------


## H:Shojaei

ای خدایا شکرت از دیشب درگیرشم چشام دراومد!!!!!!!! ولی بالاخره حل شد...
واسه دوستان اگر احیانا همچین مشکلی برخوردن که توی error.log این خط بود:



> [Tue Jul 21 06:33:22.038003 2015] [core:alert] [pid 20334] [client 127.0.0.1:55558] /var/www/html/myprj/.htaccess: Invalid command '\xef\xbb\xbf', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration, referer: http://127.0.0.1/


encoding فایل .htaccess رو برابر windows-1258 قرار بدین و ذخیرش کنید...

----------


## arta.nasiri

> ای خدایا شکرت از دیشب درگیرشم چشام دراومد!!!!!!!! ولی بالاخره حل شد...
> واسه دوستان اگر احیانا همچین مشکلی برخوردن که توی error.log این خط بود:
> 
> encoding فایل .htaccess رو برابر windows-1258 قرار بدین و ذخیرش کنید...


این مشکل زمانی رخ میده که یا mod_rewrite رو فعال نکردین (معمولا تو اکثر نسخه های apache فعاله) یا از encoding فایلها میتونه باشه که وقتی encoding فایلی بصورت یونیکد BOM باشه ابتدای فایل یک سری کاراکترهای خاص قرار میگیره که در اینصورت این کاراکترها نیز به همراه دستورات موجود در فایل به apache ارسال میشه و باعث میشه خطای 500 رخ بده. encoding همچین فایلهایی بهتره ascii یا without BOM باشه

----------


## Unique

> encoding فایل .htaccess رو برابر windows-1258 قرار بدین و ذخیرش کنید...


utf8 هم فکر نکنم مشکلی باشه اما بدون BOM. خود Error که قشنگ داره دد میزنه فایل BOM داره Invalid command '\xef\xbb\xbf', 

اتفاقا اخیرا یک پست در مورد BOM توی وبلاگ نوشتم که چطور فایل های حاوی اون را پیدا کنیم و مقدار BOM را حذف کنیم. توی لینوکس این BOM همیشه مشکل سازه و باید حواست بهش باشه.

----------


## H:Shojaei

دوستان من یه مشکل عجیب خوردم که خیلی هم سرچ کردم ولی هنوز به نتیجه نرسیدم...
لپ تاپ msi cx640 دارم که نوع کارت صداش نمیدونم هنوز چیه!
نمیدونم چی شده که یهو از اسپیکر صدا قطع شد و دیگه در نیومد...
توی بوت صدا دارم از اسپیکر همون صدای لود سیستم عامل ولی یهو قطع میشه مثل این که سرویسی چیزی اجرا بشه که اسپیکر رو غیر فعال کنه...
بعد از کلی تلاش و جستجو نتونستم حلش کنم و سیستم عامل عوض کردم چندین بار اوبونتو رو دوباره نصب کردم و هر بار با همین مشکل مواجه شدم! و این در صورتیه که ۲ هفته ای همین سیستم عامل با همین تنظیمات بدون هیچ تغییری مشکلی نداشت!!!
روی ویندوز تست کردم گفتم شاید مشکل از اسپیکر ها باشه ولی نه درست بودن...
الآن هم صدا از اسپیکر ندارم ولی از هدفون دارم...

----------


## Unique

فکر کنم alsamixer اسپیکر را mute کرده باشه ، برو توی ترمینال بنویس alsamixer و بعدش اینتر بزن ،‌ ممکنه sound card شما را اول نشون نده و باید sound card را با عملگر ها انتخاب کنی. بعدش از روی mute برش دار (volume را هم تنظیم کن) البته حواست باشه باید از mute درش بیاری و زیاد کردن خود volume کار را انجام نمیده. بعد esc بزن و بیا بیرون و دستور alsactl store را بزن و تمام.
من یه مدت پیش این را به یکنفر با مشکل شما گفتم و خودم هم از سایت ubuntu.ir متوجهش شدم.

----------


## H:Shojaei

این کارا رو کردم... ولی نشده...
الآن هدفون رو که میزنم اسویکر میره رو حالت MM و هدفون میره رو حالت 00 و وقتی هدفون رو میکشم اسپیکر میره رو 00 ولی هدفون نمیره رو حالت MM میتونه دلیلش این باشه!؟
فقط یک چیز این که تو انتخاب دستگاه تو alsamixe من ۳ گزینه هست که یکی default, hda intel pch, enter device nam... هستن همین گزینه ها باید باشه دیگه!؟

----------


## H:Shojaei

جالبش اینجاست که تا تقریبا ۱ دقیقه بعد از boot سیستم عامل صدا هست ولی بعدش یهو قطع میشه و...

----------


## Unique

راستش تا جایی که من شناخت دارم کلا لینوکس با driver های کارت صوتی مشکیل نداره و کنترل صدا هم با برنامه alsa هستش. 




> فقط یک چیز این که تو انتخاب دستگاه تو alsamixe من ۳ گزینه هست که یکی default, hda intel pch, enter device nam... هستن همین گزینه ها باید باشه دیگه!؟


از من هم همینه ، من میگذارم روی intel hda. راستش من مدت زیادی رابط speaker را میزدم توی هدفون و ازش استفاده میکردم چون صدا از speaker های اپ تاپ میومد و اسپیکر هایی که توی پورت بودن کار نمیکردن. وقتی متوجه این alsamixer شدم دیدم یک قسمتی داره به نام channel که روی 2ch بود و وقتی گذاشتمش روی 6ch مشکل رفع شد و صدا از هر دو تا میومد.

کلا وقتی با هدفون صدا داری یعنی لینوکس کارت صدات را شناخته و داره درست کار میکنه اما یه مشکلی توی همین alsamixer داری که باید پیداش کنی.

----------


## H:Shojaei

نمیدونم والا هنوز که رفع نشده... تو فروم اوبونتو فارسی تو askubuntu هم پرسیدم هنوز کسی جواب درست حسابی نداده!!!

----------

